# DEAD PRE$IDENT$



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

http://www.carid.com/chrysler-accessories/

http://www.custom300c.info/customization/exterior.php#rims

http://www.300fx.com/chrome_fx


ok heres the new build up topic, more put together this is gonna be a long build becasuse im a picky motherfucker on a budget, so bare with me  All hating is welcome!  


i saved it from a feild of death the car wasnt in too bad of shape :biggrin: 




immediatly pulled the clip, dash,inerior, engine & tranny out and pulled off the vinyl top to see if there was any rust


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

gutted :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

as you can see the back floors aint worth saving, they will need to be replaced later on in the build!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

still more stripping needs to be done such as windows , body off frame , etc


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

time to shave the firewall first :cheesy: 










started stripping it down









welded up the harness hole since im running a painless harness later on!


















now time for the fun part, i removed the wiper assembly since this car wont see rain and shaved the gutter sytem as well, i used some thick steel for the wall for reinforcement, oh i also capped the hood stopper bracket on the drivers side since it would have been left open  











a mag for motivation! :biggrin: 


















welded









time for some mudwork, i used big does advice and used all- metal filler later on around the edges!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

not the best pics but primed finally,


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I hate rust! :angry: :biggrin: 


so i fabbed up a little L shapped peice and welded it in, turned out nice!  


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










haha i got a sag line in my primer but im happy cause i know it will block out!! :biggrin: 









more cancer fixed
this time under the vinyl! :angry: :biggrin: 

















also did some mud work and sanded the shit out of the jambs, all by hand and fingertip!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Fuck rust, por-15ed the inner firewall , inside the fenders, under trunk valance panel and the trunk floor  







































sanded down to bare metal (jambs and all)

















sealed the body then primed


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

picked up a 44 inch moonroof from timdog57 on here, my stepbrother howey is doing the install, this will be his first one ever hno: hno: 




























4 days later, bam... perfect!




























howeys approval!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I like coupes but really wanted a fleetwood I just couldnt find one rust free enough, i guess i'll just make one  

got these from Albert Munoz along with the trim


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I had to extend the piller so i used 1/8 inch steel and cut as an L-shape, so the fleet windows would have something to screw to, the L peices were spot welded in but weld thru- primed before hand to avoid rust inbetween the metals









also the gutter rail had to be removed over the frame also welded and fiberglassed back in to the inner quarter glass jamb structure jamb
needs more blocking but starting to look good!



























i also went ahead and scuffed the inside roof section the used a high build primer to block any moisture


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

decided to move the car out from once spot cause of the painter lagging and bring it to another spot where it will get further along!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

picked up some goodies from tommy/classic customs on here, real cool dude!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

time for the body to come off!










i like this pic , :biggrin: 

setting it down on stands untill the body dolly & rotessorie gets back from powdercoaters  


















Frame going to a special place in louisville where magic happens and im not talking Cool Cars!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

PITBULL HYDROS, getting down on my shit  
full custom chassis work, 



















































a 92 brougham rear end narrowed and reinforced with powerballs


----------



## La Lo

:biggrin: about time Billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

rotessorie got back from powdercoat, so we installed the brace kit provided by classic customs on here to be safe, it had to be made longer for my mile long door jambs. body is on


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i need a smoke break, i'll post more pics up in 10


----------



## La Lo

smoking bad for your health so keep posting. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wtf is this doing in post your rides ya goof? Move it to project rides... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 13 2008, 04:29 PM~10405974
> *smoking bad for your health so keep posting. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i know, i forgot to tell jay to post it in project rides, im sure someone will hook it up! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 13 2008, 04:29 PM~10405974
> *smoking bad for your health so keep posting. :biggrin:
> *


masturbation for a young man is bad for your eyes but that didnt stop us! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 13 2008, 04:35 PM~10406004
> *i know, i forgot to tell jay to post it in project rides, im sure someone will hook it up! :biggrin:
> *


yeah you were probably thinking of those wide whites while making this thread... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 13 2008, 04:41 PM~10406028
> *yeah you were probably thinking of those wide whites while making this thread... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 13 2008, 05:39 PM~10406018
> *masturbation  for a young man is bad for your eyes but that didnt stop us! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rock on!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 13 2008, 04:43 PM~10406038
> *Rock on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ok , started wiping down the floors with thinner and rags to get a a good surface for the back floors to be replaced because they were rusty, and then we would sand blast the inside floor and the bottom  


















my friend dennis doing his thang




































all welded up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

with the floor repair done it was time for sandblasting

you can tell i was lovin it! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

next the rust proof treatment! Por-15 the inside floors and bottom  









just like liquid powdercoat, very durable


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

NICE JOB HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

wheel wheels and belly finally por-15ed


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

not a drop but damn im gonna love it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

decided to sand the po-15 down by hand, next time i put it on i will do better coverage spots, very time consuming, i didnt want to sand blast again, so the idea was just about scuffing it dull in most spots, this way i can still keep the strong protectant as a great sealer, and still put an even coverage on whatever, very time consuming! But im definatly going to do the floor with precison this time, puffin: 









had some friends lil brandon, and lowridermike come down to help me sand it down some more, its hard as hell and takes forever to do it by hand all by yourself, that por-15 doesnt scuff easy! heres where im at for now, but its coming, just been waiting on chrome and buying shit constantly for the ride, i will post up the goodies going on this beast!  








:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

got a 350 small block chevy/700r4 tranny thanks to a friend, thanks bucky :biggrin: , the 350 is newly rebuilt crancked over by hand, every thing was already chromed out besides the intake mainfold, i'll have to pick up an endurshine i guess, oh and painted already but im but i plan to repaint the block a different color , and prep the tranny for paint as well


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

all my chrome for the cars exterior but the trim was bought here in town at the dealership, all original stock they had sitting on the shelf, i spent more than i expected getting new bumpers,fillers ,handles,taillight housings,90 headlight bezels, 90 taillights, 90 bumper extension, under grill pan, etc, the list goes on but they actually had almost everything new in o.e.m, that i thought would have been discontinued and impossible to find! I walked out $4,000 dollars lighter in the wallet once i left .


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

picked up some dent free hard to find 2dr fleet rockers, they need a good polishing, but no dents!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Damn bro looks good. Cant wait to see it riddin round town.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

got a kit that was trimmed to perfection by yours truley for proper fitment, it needed rechromed and was ding free, so i sent it to big rich for chrome, then to liv4lacs for grey pepper stayfast fabric
also put the new lights and wheel cap on it, then por-15ed the inside for rust free longevity!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

found a hearse grill in damn good shape, i sent it out for chrome as well


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

got some chrome coming in



























steering shaft


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

still sending shit out for chrome, i wont stop till its fully done nut to bolt!

in the mean time, on big items like the rad support, the chrome didnt turn out to good only where you dont see it all the time, so i decidedto two tone the rad support just like i did the gas tank,
turned out good!  










gloss black por-15 on the insides to prevent rust in the furture, i think it took me 4 hours to tape it correctly! :uh: :biggrin: 










these preventive details is what building a car correctly is all about, look up in the channeling, por 15- covered and protecting doing its damn job! fuck a show car, this is a street car and will be driven  :biggrin:









new bumpers por-15'd the same way on the insides, then bedlinered , the reinforcement bars are at the powdercoaters, they should be back next week hopefully! 










even the insides of the lowers and the bottom of the uppers were por-15ed, no rust no rust, die die die! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LUXURIOU$LAC, ~~RED~~, biggboy

sup josh! :wave: uffin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

whats up man! Thats a bad mutha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 13 2008, 06:56 PM~10406856
> *whats up man! Thats a bad mutha!!! :biggrin:
> *


it will be after you touch it :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 13 2008, 04:59 PM~10406872
> *it will be after you touch it :biggrin:
> *


Im looking forward to it!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

got some black interior going in this,


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

custom grant steering wheels going in it since ill be painting the wood grain trim, I also sanded the shit out of the column shift ring then polished it to a mirror shine, those come dyed!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i polished some of my trim already by hand and chemicals i just need to finish the rest, its a long haul doing trim, takes a while but well worth it in the end, heres the ones around the door glass


----------



## 187_Regal

i wish i was a baller like you billy....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 13 2008, 07:31 PM~10407104
> *i wish i was a baller like you billy....
> *


shit, im poor bro, i dont make no money, I just do what i can when i can, i been on this car for how long now, 3 years

on the real i wish i was a rider like you tho fokker! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512

Dam looking real good,nice build


----------



## 187_Regal

SHOOT I HAVENT BEEN RIDING IN A WHILE....CASPER WAS THE LAST TIME....


----------



## cadillacjacc

LOOKS GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE DONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Can't wait to see it togther


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

LOKKING GOOD BILLY..BOUT TIME  :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS

man you Louisville boys dont fuck around :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Apr 13 2008, 09:16 PM~10407466
> *man you Louisville boys dont fuck around  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes we do. Most of these lowriders have "car seats" in them. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

good god im getting old!


----------



## WestsideRider

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo

Happy Birthday Billy :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn thatz alot of fuckin chrome...fuckin nice


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 13 2008, 04:39 PM~10406748
> *still sending shit out for chrome, i wont stop till its fully done nut to bolt!
> 
> in the mean time, on big items like the rad support, the chrome didnt turn out to good only where you dont see it all the time, so i decidedto two tone the rad support just like i did the gas tank,
> turned out good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gloss black por-15  on the insides to prevent rust in the furture, i think it took me 4 hours to tape it correctly! :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these preventive details is what building a car correctly is all about, look up in the channeling, por 15- covered and protecting doing its damn job! fuck a show car, this is a street car and will be driven   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new bumpers por-15'd the same way on the insides, then bedlinered , the reinforcement bars are at the powdercoaters, they should be back next week hopefully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the insides of the lowers and the bottom of the uppers were por-15ed, no rust no rust, die die die! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck you going all out, you gonna clear coat the chrome so they won't rust


----------



## 925eastbayrider

damn you guys putting work on this coupe


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 14 2008, 04:47 PM~10414163
> *fuck you going all out, you gonna clear coat the chrome so they won't rust
> *


hahaha, nah :biggrin: whats going on bro!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 14 2008, 02:53 PM~10414207
> *hahaha, nah :biggrin:  whats going on bro!
> *


nothing much just working my ass off, but I'm not really joking. Man turly had clear coated his gold and chrome suspesion on his tercel and that shit stayed clean!


----------



## abel




----------



## Dino

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Billy! :worship: :thumbsup: You aint bullshittin homie!


----------



## excalibur

happy birthday billy!

DID YOU GET A CHROME BIRTHDAY CAKE????
I wouldnt be the least bit suprised.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Looking good homie!  I wish I could afford to get that much chrome :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 14 2008, 05:54 PM~10415825
> *Looking good homie!   I wish I could afford to get that much chrome :0
> *


word


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

damn billy, im very impressed with your detail and craftmanship on this build.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn and I wanted to show up with my fleet at Casper next year...Yeah right, now I'm gonna get laughed out of the building...
:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 14 2008, 07:54 PM~10415825
> *Looking good homie!   I wish I could afford to get that much chrome :0
> *


Billy is one of those rich moherfuckers... :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2008, 09:36 PM~10416832
> *damn and I wanted to show up with my fleet at Casper next year...Yeah right, now I'm gonna get laughed out of the building...
> :0
> *


thats the funniest shit i heard all day, good one :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 14 2008, 09:39 PM~10416865
> *thats the funniest shit i heard  all day, good one :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


but on the real Billy, you got details on that caddy like no other...That is truely a bad ass build up and one incredible cadillac that will be hitting the streets...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks guys.... means alot, im building this for the streets, no trailer queen here uffin:


----------



## fiftythree

damn you putting in some killer work their bro.takes alot of time and patience to do what youve done.keep it up and before you know it bam your on the streets.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks, i like your avitar :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 14 2008, 08:14 PM~10417248
> *thanks, i like your avitar :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hahahaahhaah thanks and so does everybody else :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 14 2008, 03:14 PM~10413466
> *Happy Birthday Billy :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 10:21 PM~10417337
> *
> *


sup dogg, damn your hard to yell at , lol did you get my message bro? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Happy Birthday Billy! Got gas, let us know when u wanna finish b4 I start workin..............





























































Or drinkin. lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Apr 14 2008, 11:40 PM~10418184
> *Happy Birthday Billy! Got gas, let us know when u wanna finish b4 I start workin..............
> Or drinkin. lol
> *


  no doubt, hell yeah maybe next weekend


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

well i started to polish out the tranny, hit it the corners last night with a dremel and im pretty impressed, so the tranny will be polished out, i also ordered a chrome tranny pan & bolt kit, along with a chrome tube and dipstick. I also bought a chrome flywheel cover  man you gotta love ebay 


Gonna get some bad ass wheels to throw on the lac ,just sent money out for some colored zeniths! :cheesy:


not shined yet, but its getting there, smoothing the cast is tough, alot of work!

getting there, i have 24 hours just in this section and its still not done

heres what the cast looks like :uh: 










after sanding the hell out of it


----------



## Sixty34me

but detail is what gets the car looking good.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 16 2008, 01:51 PM~10429883
> *well i started to polish out the tranny, hit it  the corners  last night with a dremel and im pretty impressed, so the tranny will be polished out, i also ordered a chrome tranny pan & bolt kit, along with a chrome tube and dipstick.  I also bought a chrome flywheel cover   man you gotta love ebay
> Gonna get some bad ass wheels to throw on the lac ,just sent money out for some colored zeniths! :cheesy:
> not shined yet, but its getting there, smoothing the cast is tough, alot of work!
> 
> getting there, i have 24 hours just in this section and its still not done
> 
> heres what the cast looks like :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after sanding the hell out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i will tell you this you better plan on keeping this car because you wll never get what its trully worth...... man i am so glad that i am part of a detailed build like this....  

*Even though all ive done was drive to fucking cleveland ohio to pick up a trunk 
lid*

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 14 2008, 10:54 PM~10417057
> *thanks guys.... means alot, im building this for the streets, no trailer queen here uffin:
> *



drag queen maybe


----------



## Wizzard

That lac will turn out sick! Nice work!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 16 2008, 03:09 PM~10430720
> *That lac will turn out sick! Nice work!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Gorilla Bob, wop_inda_wood :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Billy is gonna force us toleave our cars at home when his caddy hits the streets and shows...We'll be laughed out of the streets and shows with our cars... :biggrin: Looking reaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nice Billay...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2008, 11:10 PM~10450967
> *Billy is gonna force us toleave our cars at home when his caddy hits the streets and shows...We'll be laughed out of the streets and shows with our cars... :biggrin:  Looking reaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nice Billay...
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Shut up ya rich bastard...lol i have nothing on you and you know it  , and this is just a street car, i plan to drive the holy shit out of this car, fuck keeping it in the garage dave, that kinda takes away from this lifestyle IMO, my idea of a show car and street car are alot different from others around here, a show car lol :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 18 2008, 11:20 PM~10451043
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Shut up ya rich bastard...lol  i have nothing on you and you know it  , and this is just a street car,  i plan to drive the holy shit out of this car, fuck keeping it in the garage dave, that kinda takes away from this lifestyle IMO, my idea of a show car and street car are alot different from others around here, a show car  lol :uh:  :uh: :biggrin:
> *


hahaha ya goof, your car is gonna be a show car with all that chrome and details...It's just gonna be a show car that will be driven... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

if i can find my charger for my ca,mera i can post some pics


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 19 2008, 09:02 PM~10456636
> *if i can find my charger for my ca,mera i can post some pics
> *


Cant wait to see this car done Billy,,I love the detail, a lot of cats on here could learn a little something from this build.


----------



## DOUBLE-O

nice hard work billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz+Apr 19 2008, 11:12 PM~10456711-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see this car done Billy,,I love the detail, a lot of cats on here could learn a little something from this build.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks billy that means alot!
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2008, 11:16 PM~10456738
> *nice hard work billy
> *


thanks oscer, hows the weather in miami, next time i go up there we need to chill longer and hit up the night life!  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

black chrome belly, the shit is so glossy if done right, pics dont do justice

:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

finally wetness, i decided to redo the belly because of dust issues the last time, we had the air under control this time, alot of work just to redo the belly for a street car


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:thumbsup: damn i cant wait


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

damn sweet ass caddy.. now this the way to build a car


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:0


----------



## superdodge2196

sick.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 16 2008, 02:37 PM~10430542
> *i will tell you this you better plan on keeping this car because you wll never get what its trully worth...... man i am so glad that i am part of a detailed build like this....
> 
> Even though all ive done was drive to fucking cleveland ohio to pick up a trunk
> lid
> 
> lol :biggrin:
> *


that trunk saved me alot of time, heart ache and bullshit, i thank you for that


----------



## Gorilla Bob

dont forget i got to look like brandon for a day :biggrin: 


fish lips


----------



## 509Rider

looking badass homie.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 20 2008, 12:35 AM~10457225
> *dont forget i got to look like brandon for a day  :biggrin:
> fish lips
> *


bwahahahahaha


----------



## Maverick

Lookin good.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin+Apr 19 2008, 11:56 PM~10456989-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn sweet ass caddy.. now this the way to build a car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 12:20 AM~10457131
> *sick.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 12:37 AM~10457240
> *looking badass homie.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maverick_@Apr 20 2008, 12:38 AM~10457247
> *Lookin good.
> *


sup mav


----------



## folkster34

:cheesy: damn billy, you've got more detail in that car than cadillac its self could do, u will change your mind later on about driving it a lot, gotta watch out for unsafe drivers and dumb shyt, don't want all that hard work poured down the drain, GL on the build homie!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> finally wetness, i decided to redo the belly because of dust issues the last time, we had the air under control this time, alot of work just to redo the belly for a *street car *
> 
> damn ur going to daily it man


----------



## La Lo

looking good Billy :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> finally wetness, i decided to redo the belly because of dust issues the last time, we had the air under control this time, alot of work just to redo the belly for a *street car *
> 
> damn ur going to daily it man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not so much a daily he's gonna roll that bitch on the weekends though...........
Click to expand...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

and some week days, i even plan drive it to work.. hitting switches on my lunch break :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

got some goodies going on this motor, still need more tho









http://www.cabinsofthesmokymountains.com/g...tals/1-bedroom/


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 20 2008, 07:01 PM~10461710
> *got some goodies going on this motor, still need more tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

looking hella good homie keep up the good work  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Apr 20 2008, 08:13 PM~10461820
> *looking hella good homie keep up the good work   :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks bro, i see you been putting in work on does old caddy, its looking good!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 19 2008, 09:33 PM~10456855
> *black chrome belly, the shit is so glossy if done right, pics dont do justice
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kinda paint is that Billy? Alsa??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Apr 20 2008, 09:36 PM~10462581
> *what kinda paint is that Billy?  Alsa??
> *


----------



## 801Rider

:worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

close up on the uppers, pitbull made

these turned out really clean


----------



## Eazy

*Billy B! What it Do MAne! The lac is really well thought out G. Looking good, keep up the great work man. I hope my lac turn out half as nice as this one is going to.  *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks ant, keep doing what your doing homie, you got talent man!


----------



## excalibur

I cant wait to wire this baby up! hes gonna say "look ma, no wires!"


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 20 2008, 10:54 PM~10463294
> *thanks ant, keep doing what your doing homie, you got talent man!
> *


Same too you B, I'll have some goodies back from lil' chrome ferry, I'll have pics to show...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 20 2008, 10:56 PM~10463309
> *I cant wait to wire this baby up!   hes gonna say "look ma, no wires!"
> *


hahah, yeah, i cant wait to buy the harness for it, $289 bucks  :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

LOOKIN GOOD BILLY


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 20 2008, 11:57 PM~10463326
> *hahah, yeah, i cant wait to buy the harness for it, $289 bucks   :biggrin:
> *


hell thats just a drop in tha bucket compared to what you've already spent. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 20 2008, 01:43 PM~10459280
> *and some week days, i  even plan drive it to work.. hitting switches on my lunch break :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 20 2008, 07:25 PM~10461906
> *thanks bro, i see you been putting in work on does old caddy, its looking good!
> *


yup man im putting in work on that cadi, i like that a-arms you got from pitbull that dude gets down  good luck on your build ill keep an eye on your cadi :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

WOW!! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Apr 20 2008, 11:07 PM~10463446-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD BILLY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks adam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 01:08 AM~10464459
> *yup man im putting in work on that cadi, i like that a-arms you got from pitbull that dude gets down  good luck on your build ill keep an eye on your cadi :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good deal, cant wait to see it, i'll be watching your build as well bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57_@Apr 21 2008, 10:42 AM~10465726
> *WOW!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

it keeps coming,
sway bar 









backings









fianlly pulled the tape off the rad support, turned out good!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

also drove to the shop early this morning to feather out the primer where we did the body work, now the other half is ready for darkness!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

should have the belly wrapped up by this weekend for sure


----------



## Sixty34me

damn billy looks good. Havbe you thought bout music and what your going to do with it?


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## folkster34

looking good billy


----------



## Guest

looking good billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 22 2008, 02:18 PM~10476541
> *damn billy looks good. Havbe you thought bout music and what your going to do with it?
> *


I have a kenwood excelon double din dvd 7inch fold out from the accord i use to own, i also have a xbox with over 600 songs burned on to it in order from westcoast to southern hip hop music
My plans are to use the fold out and the x box as a juke box in which i can control from the controller, then run a 1000 watt amp with 3 -12 inch rockfords


----------



## excalibur

damn, that sounds tight.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

more chrome on its way
got this today 
steering gear box










700r4 trannsmission convertor cover


----------



## Guest

looking good billy! how ya been homie?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 26 2008, 09:27 AM~10508231
> *looking good billy! how ya been homie?
> *


sup john, i been ok, trying to get this car going before i get married :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 11:26 AM~10508586
> *sup john, i been ok, trying to get this car going before i get married :biggrin:
> *



*Smart move Billy, shit that can be the chariot taking y'all away :biggrin: *


----------



## Eazy

*Oh yeah, am I gonna have to start wearin' some shades when I enter this thread.......DAMN :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 26 2008, 11:32 AM~10508621
> *Smart move Billy,  shit that can be the chariot taking y'all away :biggrin:
> *


lol, that would be nice, ive seen alot of my friends never finish their cars because they got married, then a house, then kids, etc..... that wont be me tho  :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 25 2008, 07:57 PM~10505501
> *more chrome on its way
> got this today
> steering gear box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700r4 trannsmission convertor cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ballin


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 26 2008, 11:35 AM~10508638
> *Oh yeah, am I gonna have to start wearin' some shades when I enter this thread.......DAMN :uh:      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha, i still have alot more to go, i think my bill on that shit already is over $8,000


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 10:26 AM~10508586
> *sup john, i been ok, trying to get this car going before i get married :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hell, once you do that you gonna have to put the Lac on hold until you pay off that ring :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Apr 26 2008, 11:38 AM~10508649
> *ballin
> *


just trying to make it worth my while :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2008, 11:39 AM~10508651
> *:0  hell, once you do that you gonna have to put the Lac on hold until you pay off that ring  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2008, 11:39 AM~10508651
> *:0  hell, once you do that you gonna have to put the Lac on hold until you pay off that ring  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha, thats already been bought homie, its about payed off! I always kid around and say she wearing my 5.7 engine, thats what i did bought her a ring instead of a new crate engine :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> finally wetness, i decided to redo the belly because of dust issues the last time, we had the air under control this time, alot of work just to redo the belly for a *street car *
> 
> damn ur going to daily it man
> 
> 
> 
> don't listen tothat goof man, it's going to be a full show car...
Click to expand...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*FULL SHOW CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10508661
> *don't listen tothat goof man, it's going to be a full show car...
> *


no, no and no, this will be driven..lol im not going threw this hell just to let it sit at a show or in the garage... FUCK THAT :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

Time spent- ?????
Chrome- over 8g's
Other misc. shit- ??????
Building a full show car for the streets- *PRICELESS*

Y'all get the point, don't know the details of the homie Billy's ride as far as prices go or it'll be better. KEEP GRINDIN BILLY, shit I'm bout to go put another session of FLAME ON the my frame. Holla at cha boy..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 11:43 AM~10508667
> *no, no and no, this will be driven..lol im not going threw this hell just to let it sit at a show or in the garage... FUCK THAT :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yOU GOOF IT'S STILL GONNA BE A FULL SHOW CAR THAT WILL BE DRIVEN ONCE IN A WHILE...FULLY BLOWN SHOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW CARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

GO WORK ON THAT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 26 2008, 11:47 AM~10508679
> *Building a full show car</span> for the streets- PRICELESS
> 
> Y'all get the point, don't know the details of the homie Billy's ride as far as prices go or it'll be better.  KEEP GRINDIN BILLY,  shit I'm bout to go put another session of FLAME ON the my frame.  Holla at cha boy..
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 26 2008, 11:47 AM~10508679
> *Time spent- ?????
> Chrome- over 8g's
> Other misc. shit- ??????
> Building a full show car for the streets- PRICELESS
> 
> Y'all get the point, don't know the details of the homie Billy's ride as far as prices go or it'll be better.  KEEP GRINDIN BILLY,  shit I'm bout to go put another session of FLAME ON the my frame.  Holla at cha boy..
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What up Dave...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Apr 26 2008, 11:47 AM~10508679-->
> 
> 
> 
> Time spent- ?????
> Chrome- over 8g's
> Other misc. shit- ??????
> Building a full show car for the streets- *PRICELESS*
> 
> Y'all get the point, don't know the details of the homie Billy's ride as far as prices go or it'll be better.  KEEP GRINDIN BILLY,  shit I'm bout to go put another session of FLAME ON the my frame.  Holla at cha boy..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wish i could right now  :biggrin: later dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 11:47 AM~10508680
> *yOU GOOF IT'S STILL GONNA BE A FULL SHOW CAR THAT WILL BE DRIVEN ONCE IN A WHILE...FULLY BLOWN SHOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW CARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a full blown show car has murals, bondo frame, chrome everything, engraving, custom interior...want me to go on? Kinda like your fleet :0 :biggrin: my frame is only metal smoothed and going to be powdered, thats not full blown, also i have stock black pillows? hahahha ya GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by R.O. caddy [email protected] 26 2008, 11:48 AM~10508684
> *GO WORK ON THAT CAR :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i cant right at the moment, im fixin to go to a wedding,  my girl done fucked up and volunteered me to go to her friends wedding, OWNED right :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 26 2008, 11:48 AM~10508688
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 11:53 AM~10508707
> *a full blown show car has murals, bondo frame, chrome everything, engraving, custom interior...want me to go on? Kinda like your fleet :0  :biggrin:    my frame is only metal smoothed and going to be powdered, thats not full blown, also i have stock black pillows? hahahha ya GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF! :biggrin:
> 
> *


YOU WILL HAVE ALL THAT WHEN THE CAR IS DONE NOW STOP BEING SO HUMBLE AND JUST SAY IT'S A SHOW CAR...MY FLEET AIN'T AS BAD ASS AS THIS CADDY YA GOOF AND YOU KNOW IT!!!!  

BILLY IS OFFICIALLY BUILDING A FULLOUT SHOW CAR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 26 2008, 11:59 AM~10508739
> *YOU WILL HAVE ALL THAT WHEN THE CAR IS DONE NOW STOP BEING SO HONEST AND JUST SAY IT'S A STREET CAR...MY FLEET IS BAD ASS THIS CADDY IS A NICE STREET CAR YA GOOF AND YOU KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> BILLY IS OFFICIALLY BUILDING A NICE STREET CAR!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: I know ya goof thats what i been trying to tell ya :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 12:03 PM~10508749
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  I know ya goof thats what i been trying to tell ya :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya goof stop chaging my quotes and admit it...And get Tonya to marry you in october in Vegas fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 26 2008, 12:05 PM~10508761
> *Ya goof read my quotes and admit it...And get Tonya to suck your balls off in october at Vegas fokker... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 12:07 PM~10508767
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Billy and Tonya Brian (make sure she's not your long lost cousin now :uh: :biggrin: ) getting married in Vegas in October...That sounds all mighty good... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 12:07 PM~10508767
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ya goof, you're building a show car and getting married in Vegas on october 11th 2008 just a day before the Supershow...Perfect... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 26 2008, 12:08 PM~10508775
> *Billy and Tonya Brian (make sure she's not your long lost cousin now :uh:  :biggrin: ) getting married in Vegas in October...That sounds all mighty good... :biggrin:
> *


I wish, would love to get hitched in vegas, her family aint having it tho, unless we fly all of them down there, we would need a barge for some of them fat asses!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 12:10 PM~10508783
> *I wish,  would love to get hitched in vegas, her family aint having it tho, unless we fly all of them down there, we would need a barge for some of them fat asses!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

im honestly trying to get married in vegas tho, i'll tell her your going to call her later and fuss at her! :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 09:41 AM~10508659
> *hahaha, thats already been bought homie, its about payed off!  I always kid around and say she wearing my 5.7 engine, thats what i did bought her a ring instead of a new crate engine :biggrin:
> *


LOL, i know how you feel dog, after the ring i just bought a house, 565gz!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 6Deuced




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 26 2008, 12:13 PM~10508792
> *LOL, i know how you feel dog, after the ring i just bought a house, 565gz!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 12:12 PM~10508790
> *im honestly trying to get married in vegas tho, i'll tell her your going to call her later and fuss at her! :biggrin:
> *


she has to see that Vegas is the shit to get married!!!! And the Supershow is cool too... :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

holy fuck!! its a tight mural, but i wouldn't have bare pussies all over my car, kinda takes any class it had and throws it out the door IMO, titties yes!! but bare pussies, no.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 12:20 PM~10508824
> *this mural is dope! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 26 2008, 12:23 PM~10508838
> *holy fuck!! its a tight mural, but i wouldn't have bare pussies all over my car, kinda takes any class it had and throws it out the door IMO, titties yes!! but bare pussies, no.
> *


true, i think its pretty dope tho! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

car is looking good man :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks man, well im off to go work on the lac, be back later with some pics!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 05:02 PM~10509829
> *thanks man, well im off to go work on the lac, be back later with some pics!
> *


ok where are the pics?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 12:20 PM~10508824
> *this mural is dope! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 26 2008, 10:51 PM~10511591
> *ok where are the pics?????????? :biggrin:
> *


finally

wetness,notice no sign of floor repair :biggrin: 


















moving on, ppg products are expensive


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10511981
> *finally
> 
> wetness,notice no sign of floor repair :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moving on, ppg products are expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn that por 15 looks shinny as fuck


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 27 2008, 12:50 AM~10512309
> *damn that por 15 looks shinny as fuck
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

so how long did it take to do the under side?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 27 2008, 12:56 AM~10512341
> *so how long did it take to do the under side?
> *


lol, way too long,i redid it after the first time cause of sandblast bead, somehow fell into it while that stuff was wet, probably about 3 days to apply correctly in sections,you have to let it cure then do another section, the jey is to do it in sections so you dont get lost and have un even coverage on huge areas, dont take much for it to happen


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn i know that was killa doin it over again but looks like it was worth it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

yeah it was worth it to me cause the littliest things wont let me sleep at night, but to be honest on a lac, you really dont see the belly


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 10:53 PM~10511981
> *finally
> 
> wetness,notice no sign of floor repair :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moving on, ppg products are expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PPG is the best :biggrin: only stuff ill used and good choice on the clear


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:nicoderm:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i have alwys liked ppg,lays down really wet


----------



## LowRollinJosh

hell yea bro, cant wait to see this car done....can i get a ride :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

lookin good man,lookin real good.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Apr 2 2008, 02:52 PM~10317896
> *shit good luck bro im doing a amc to but a pacer :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 11:53 PM~10511981
> *finally
> 
> wetness,notice no sign of floor repair :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moving on, ppg products are expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So when are you gonna change your screen name to LuxuriousAllShow?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 27 2008, 02:34 PM~10514603-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2008, 03:11 PM~10514737
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So when are you gonna change your screen name to LuxuriousAllStreet car?????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 27 2008, 03:20 PM~10514776
> *:0  :0
> 
> :0  :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


*ALL SHOW FOKKER AND YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!! STOP BEING TOO HUMBLE YA GOOF!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Man your gonna get me introuble talkin like that :uh: :biggrin: , everyone will exspect to see a turntable car when its done, and im not built finacially for that...lol im just trying to do the best i can and make it street worthy, turntables cars have engraved grills and rockers with peanutbutter suede interiors dont cha know!!  :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

bitch is lookin nice as hell billy



an don't stay away from marraige thing.....just have a life long girlfriend :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 27 2008, 03:29 PM~10514832
> *bitch is lookin nice as hell billy
> an don't stay away from marraige thing.....just have a life long girlfriend :biggrin:
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

bolted the first peice of chrome on it today,lol










:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 27 2008, 03:28 PM~10514828
> *Man your gonna get me introuble talkin like that :uh:  :biggrin: , everyone will exspect to see a turntable car when its done, and im not built finacially for that...lol  im just trying to do the best i can and make it street worthy, turntables cars have engraved grills and rockers with peanutbutter suede interiors dont cha know!!   :biggrin:
> *


you goof, my frame and my belly ain't half as nice as yours...  Yours is truely gonna be a full show car...FULL SHOW MOFOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 27 2008, 03:41 PM~10514916
> *bolted the first peice of chrome on it today,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


that's a blurry pic... :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2008, 03:45 PM~10514937
> *you goof, my frame and my belly is 30 times as nice as yours...   Yours is truely gonna be a full street  car.. FUll street MOFOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


thanks man i know  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2008, 03:46 PM~10514948
> *that's a blurry pic... :uh:
> *


i know, i know, :uh: ive seen you with some wobbly pics before too fokker..lol :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2008, 03:46 PM~10514948
> *that's a blurry pic... :uh:
> *


Yeah even the cameras sayin OH SHIT THATS CLEAN!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 27 2008, 03:46 PM~10514949
> *thanks man i know   :biggrin:
> *


You and your street shit ya goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 27 2008, 03:48 PM~10514958
> *i know, i know,  :uh: ive seen you with some wobbly pics before too fokker..lol :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I've been known to be coming out with those a lot.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Apr 27 2008, 04:30 PM~10515174
> *Yeah even the cameras sayin OH SHIT THATS CLEAN!!!
> *


Yeah Show Cars in the making like Billy's caddy tend to do that to cameras a lot...hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 27 2008, 01:28 PM~10514828
> *Man your gonna get me introuble talkin like that :uh:  :biggrin: , everyone will exspect to see a turntable car when its done, and im not built finacially for that...lol  im just trying to do the best i can and make it street worthy, turntables cars have engraved grills and rockers with peanutbutter suede interiors dont cha know!!   :biggrin:
> *


man nice show car if you need a trailer to haul it let me know. I know where a 28 ft enclosed is. :biggrin: 

























































Just fuckin with you. looks good :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76+Apr 27 2008, 04:30 PM~10515174-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah even the cameras sayin OH SHIT THATS CLEAN!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 04:36 PM~10515195
> *You and your street shit ya goof... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 04:39 PM~10515215
> *Yeah Show Cars in the making like Billy's caddy tend to do that to cameras a lot...hahaha :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-La Lo_@Apr 27 2008, 06:26 PM~10515745
> *man nice show car if you need a trailer to haul it let me know. I know where a 28 ft enclosed is. :biggrin:
> Just fuckin with you. looks good :biggrin:
> *


sup papa smurf! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

wheres the pics homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 27 2008, 10:15 PM~10517317
> *wheres the pics homeboy :biggrin:
> *


lol, of what :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 27 2008, 04:41 PM~10514916
> *bolted the first peice of chrome on it today,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



now real progress......... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 27 2008, 10:51 PM~10517734
> *now real progress.........  :biggrin:
> *


lol,yep gonna need you guys this weekend, body is going on the dolle, and frame is going on the rotessorie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## excalibur

gawd damn show car.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 28 2008, 08:13 PM~10525718
> *gawd damn show car.
> *


Damn straightttttttttt...That caddy is gonna be full show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*DARKNESS IS COMING*

 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

here's a shirt for ya billy


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Apr 26 2008, 10:38 AM~10508650-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha, i still have alot more to go, i think my bill on that shit already is over $8,000
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 26 2008, 11:08 AM~10508775
> *Billy and Tonya Brian (make sure she's not your long lost cousin now :uh:  :biggrin: ) getting married in Vegas in October...That sounds all mighty good... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 28 2008, 08:28 PM~10525887-->
> 
> 
> 
> *DARKNESS IS COMING*
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 29 2008, 10:34 AM~10530444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a shirt for ya billy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Apr 29 2008, 10:40 AM~10530475
> *:0
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Billy man that car is unbelievable. you may not want a full show car but that is what you got!!!!.... :biggrin: But you should have gotten that booty kit off me....hehehehehe..... can't wait to see it in person someday....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Apr 29 2008, 06:04 PM~10534080
> *Billy man that car is unbelievable. you may not want a full show car but that is what you got!!!!....  :biggrin:  But you should have gotten that booty kit off me....hehehehehe..... can't wait to see it in person someday....
> *


yeah i kinda went overboard on chrome, but i guess since the car will be black with a few suprises that will make up for it! I like radical paint, but in the long run i know if something was to ever happen i could fix my paint without a respray of the whole car, and that helps me sleep at night :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

sup billay :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 30 2008, 10:31 AM~10540318
> *sup billay  :biggrin:
> *


sup bobster lobster :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

call me tonight firemarshall bill got some
info


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 30 2008, 10:29 AM~10540297
> *yeah i kinda went overboard on chrome, but i guess since the car will be black with a few suprises that will make up for it! I like radical paint, but in the long run i know if something was to ever happen i could fix my paint without a respray of the whole car, and that helps me sleep at night  :biggrin:
> *


Damn this is gonna be a crazy ass FULL SHOW CAR!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

I thinks its gonna be a full show car


----------



## excalibur

billys car is kind of like them street rods that look really plain, but the detail is outta this fucking world. billy says "its just a street car" but in reality, its gonna be a show worthy car thats driven alot. most street cars dont have full chrome undercarriages, built engines, and frame off quality. hell, the booty kit and top cost about the same as them circus hoppers out there.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 30 2008, 10:21 PM~10546908
> *billys car is kind of like them street rods that look really plain, but the detail is outta this fucking world.  billy says "its just a street car"  but in reality, its gonna be a show worthy car thats driven alot.  most street cars dont have full chrome undercarriages, built engines,  and frame off quality.  hell, the booty kit and top cost about the same as them circus hoppers out there.
> *


Billy's a goof period :biggrin: ...This is a show car in the making and I don't care about that ''street car garbage'' he's been telling me, this is a FULL SHOW CAR AND HAS BEEN FROM THE GET GO... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 30 2008, 10:15 PM~10546836
> *I thinks its gonna be a full show car
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Apr 30 2008, 10:15 PM~10546836-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thinks its gonna be a full show car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-excalibur_@Apr 30 2008, 10:21 PM~10546908
> *billys car is kind of like them street rods that look really plain, but the detail is outta this fucking world.  billy says "its just a street car"  but in reality, its gonna be a show worthy car thats driven alot.  most street cars dont have full chrome undercarriages, built engines,  and frame off quality.  hell, the booty kit and top cost about the same as them circus hoppers out there.
> *





> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2008, 11:19 PM~10547687
> *Billy's a goof period :biggrin: ...This is a show car in the making and I don't care about that ''street car garbage'' he's been telling me, this is a FULL SHOW CAR AND HAS BEEN FROM THE GET GO... :biggrin:
> *


lol, well to be honest i wasnt supposed to go this far with the car, but i started seeing high quality cars being built in the good state of ky, so i just wanted to try my best to fit in and be on that same level, i wont never sell it so its stuck with me for life, plus i wouldnt never want to redo so i decided to give it my best the first time, im happy with the moves thats been made on this project, "Rome wasnt built over night!"

but i think excaliber nailed it on the head, the details will bring out this car more than flash, im talking as if its done already let me finish it then you guys be the judge!  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 1 2008, 01:31 PM~10551747
> *lol, well to be honest i wasnt supposed to go this far with the car, but i started seeing high quality cars being built in the good state of ky, so i just wanted to try my best to fit in and be on that same level, i wont never sell it so its stuck with me for life, plus i wouldnt never want to redo so i decided to give it my best the first time, im happy with the moves thats been made on this project, "Rome wasnt built over night!"
> 
> but i think excaliber nailed it on the head, the details will bring out this car more than flash, im talking as if its done already let me finish it then you guys be the judge!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2008, 09:19 PM~10547687
> *Billy's a goof period :biggrin: ...This is a show car in the making and I don't care about that ''street car garbage'' he's been telling me, this is a FULL SHOW CAR AND HAS BEEN FROM THE GET GO... :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya Dave....my shits a street car this is some turntable type work :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 1 2008, 02:28 PM~10552198
> *I hear ya Dave....my shits a street car this is some turntable type work  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2008, 09:31 PM~10563717
> *
> *


 :uh: ya gooooooooooooooooooooof!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 3 2008, 08:58 PM~10568893
> *:uh: ya gooooooooooooooooooooof!
> *


the truth ya goof...Get a fucking turn table for that all out show car...  :biggrin:


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 3 2008, 06:58 PM~10568893
> *
> *


Dave just showed me you build up thread and your cadillac is simply amazing!!!! I'm impressed with the quality of the work and the details...Great work Billy and keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Douk_@May 4 2008, 12:31 AM~10570162
> *Dave just showed me you build up thread and your cadillac is simply amazing!!!! I'm impressed with the quality of the work and the details...Great work Billy and keep up the good work!!!!
> *


Damn even the french version of Billy is saying it :0 :biggrin:  ...Full show fokker!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

here you guys go whoring this topic just like the other one. Billy will pull this one and we,ll never see this FULL SHOW CAR DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

you guys are killing me...lol


well i was just going to smooth my frame with 80 grit and then powdercoat it but after seeing so many hammer dents today i decided to take it a step further and sand blast then bondo the whole frame, I wanna thank jro for letting me use his garage to acomplish this, i will start on this some time in the next few weeks, im going to have to get the body off the rotessorie, so i can use it for the frame, im glad i bought a body dolle also! :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

:thumbsup: 

If ya need a hand at lifting the body let me know.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 4 2008, 10:28 PM~10574941
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> If ya need a hand at lifting the body let me know.
> *


4 show :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 4 2008, 09:52 PM~10574519
> *you guys are killing me...lol
> well i was just going to smooth my frame with 80 grit and then powdercoat it but after seeing so many hammer dents today i decided to take it a step further and sand blast then bondo the whole frame, I wanna thank jro for letting me use his garage to acomplish this, i will start on this some time in the next few weeks, im going to have to get the body off the rotessorie, so i can use it for the frame, im glad i bought a body dolle also! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 4 2008, 10:38 PM~10575052
> *4 show :biggrin:
> *


damn right this car is gonna be a 4 show!!!!! All out 4 Show!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 4 2008, 10:49 PM~10575194
> *damn right this car is gonna be a 4 show!!!!! All out 4 Show!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya goooooooooof :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 4 2008, 11:05 PM~10575393
> *ya goooooooooof :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

when you get ready to work

JUST CALL ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

quit playin with my emotions, let me help you with this shit! you aint buggin me or getting on my nerves, I wanna help. fuck my car, lets get this shit done!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 4 2008, 11:08 PM~10575444
> *when you get ready to work
> 
> JUST CALL ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> quit playin with my emotions,  let me help you with this shit!  you aint buggin me or getting on my nerves,  I wanna help.  fuck my car, lets get this shit done!
> *


sweet lets do this den :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

When I get all growed up I wanna b's like firemarshall BILL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2008, 11:25 PM~10575688
> *When I get all growed up I wanna b's like firemarshall BILL
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

lol


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 4 2008, 09:52 PM~10574519
> *you guys are killing me...lol
> well i was just going to smooth my frame with 80 grit and then powdercoat it but after seeing so many hammer dents today i decided to take it a step further and sand blast then bondo the whole frame, I wanna thank jro for letting me use his garage to acomplish this, i will start on this some time in the next few weeks, im going to have to get the body off the rotessorie, so i can use it for the frame, im glad i bought a body dolle also! :biggrin:
> *


I wish I had a body dolle :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 5 2008, 06:34 AM~10577231
> *I wish I had a body dolle :biggrin:
> *


for what , your car is done :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 4 2008, 10:52 PM~10574519
> *you guys are killing me...lol
> well i was just going to smooth my frame with 80 grit and then powdercoat it but after seeing so many hammer dents today i decided to take it a step further and sand blast then bondo the whole frame, I wanna thank jro for letting me use his garage to acomplish this, i will start on this some time in the next few weeks, im going to have to get the body off the rotessorie, so i can use it for the frame, im glad i bought a body dolle also! :biggrin:
> *



i pull the frame up if you wish it will give me an excuse to bring the hood and doors down


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 5 2008, 12:12 PM~10578741
> *i pull the frame up if you wish it will give me an excuse to bring the hood and doors down
> *


that sounds great


----------



## LowRollinJosh

whats up billy :cheesy: molded frame will look great with all the chrome...let me know when you get ready to put that frame on the rotessorie, you know i'll be there to give you a hand bro  ~JO$H~


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 12:31 AM~10576347
> *lol
> *



wut are you doin up in hurr :uh: 










nice build up homie :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## SE_KEFE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 11 2005, 06:03 PM~3983431
> *still more stripping needs to be done such as windows , body off frame , etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you replace this back glass with an all clear window or are you leaving it the way it is(with the black around the edges)? Lets see more pics.


----------



## excalibur

I think it will be covered up with the stayfast top. not sure though. 
that pic is with the vynl top off.


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 5 2008, 06:10 PM~10581613
> *wut are you doin up in hurr :uh:
> nice build up homie  :biggrin:
> *


the rivie thread is over there ----------------- > :uh: 













:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SE_KEFE_@May 5 2008, 09:39 PM~10583542
> *Did you replace this back glass with an all clear window or are you leaving it the way it is(with the black around the edges)?  Lets see more pics.
> *


i have a clear one i took out of a lac at the junk yard with no defrost lines


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 5 2008, 04:06 PM~10580686
> *whats up billy  :cheesy:    molded frame will look great with all the chrome...let me know when you get ready to put that frame on the rotessorie, you know i'll be there to give you a hand bro    ~JO$H~
> *


thanks man


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 5 2008, 06:10 PM~10581613
> *wut are you doin up in hurr :uh:
> nice build up homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

powerful words there in your signature.....lol

DONT BE SO FULL OF YOURSELF..YOUR NOT A LEADER IN MY EYES... 
REAL LEADERS DONT FROWN UPON THE ONES IN WHICH THEY INFLUENCE...
GIVE SOME CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DO YOU TWO- FACED MOFO ... CAUSE SOMEONES COMING OUT TO SNATCH YOUR CROWN!


I wanna know who has the crown? LOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 6 2008, 04:48 PM~10591087
> *powerful words there in your signature.....lol
> 
> DONT BE SO FULL OF YOURSELF..YOUR NOT A LEADER IN MY EYES...
> REAL LEADERS DONT FROWN UPON THE ONES IN WHICH THEY INFLUENCE...
> GIVE SOME CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DO YOU TWO- FACED MOFO ... CAUSE SOMEONES COMING OUT TO SNATCH YOUR CROWN!
> I wanna know who has the crown? LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I would like to know whos assuming and instagating on the wrong people? :uh:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 7 2008, 01:38 PM~10599103
> *I would like to know whos assuming and instagating on the wrong people? :uh:
> *


Dont worry about it dude. Its typical.


----------



## 187_Regal

what i cant ask a question without someone gettin upset? I was just askin a question about an indirect statement made by you? What are people to do when you make comments like that? I dont call psychics.......Gas is wayyyyyyyy to high for all that.......lol


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 7 2008, 04:50 PM~10601218
> *Dont worry about it dude. Its typical.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JRO

See what I mean Billy. Shit never ends. Its beyond old.


----------



## Liv4Lacs

it this thing done yet? :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 7 2008, 10:45 PM~10603937
> *See what I mean Billy. Shit never ends. Its beyond old.
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## 187_Regal

see....i was just curious no harm no foul.....some people on here take stuff too personally if it were meant toward me i would not have cared. I got a phone call or two about mine.....people just need to learn to get some thick skin and stop being babies about things.....relax its just the internet......lol......so back to the topic at hand......you done with this car yet? LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO+May 7 2008, 09:45 PM~10603937-->
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Billy. Shit never ends. Its beyond old.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 09:47 PM~10603952
> *it this thing done yet? :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no brian, i need to fly you down here this year! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@May 8 2008, 09:42 AM~10606700
> *see....i was just curious no harm no foul.....some people on here take stuff too personally if it were meant toward me i would not have cared. I got a phone call or two about mine.....people just need to learn to get some thick skin and stop being babies about things.....relax its just the internet......lol......so back to the topic at hand......you done with this car yet? LOL
> *


its all gravy russ! :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 8 2008, 10:36 AM~10606670
> *all i know is a person pmed me thinking that was ment towards them because they was told it was... in which not it wasnt.. Just another day in ky lowriding, ,  2 people i know of had something to do with that pm to him im certain, and they can suck my fuckin dick over it!
> 
> For now on im watching who i hang around, I wont put up with a hoe lying on me like that!
> *


Make sure you wear a rubber when they do. Dont need to pass their diseases to Tonya. lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 8 2008, 12:20 PM~10607941
> *Make sure you wear a rubber when they do. Dont need to pass their diseases to Tonya. lol
> *


lol, no doubt, i dont need no more drama, plus i havent had a cigarette in 3 days, im going to kick the habit for sure!! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 8 2008, 02:18 PM~10608336
> *lol, no doubt, i dont need no more drama, plus i havent had a cigarette in 3 days, im going to kick the habit for sure!! :biggrin:
> *


nah, you'll just bum off of me. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

joy joy :biggrin: 


Damn billy how much blacker can it get


----------



## Atom Roberts

this is the 3rd time I've went thought this post keeps gettin better, Billy's set a new level for street cars, and he's one turntable away from punking show cars. Look out midwest a E-town Cow Tipper bout to bust the fuck out!

Let me know if you need any help


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Atom Roberts_@May 9 2008, 10:26 AM~10615223
> *this is the 3rd time I've went thought this post keeps gettin better, Billy's set a new level for street cars, and he's one turntable away from punking show cars.  Look out midwest a E-town Cow Tipper bout to bust the fuck out!
> 
> Let me know if you need any help
> *


All you need is a turntable Billy :biggrin: ...This will be a damn show car kicking asses...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur+May 8 2008, 11:06 PM~10612746-->
> 
> 
> 
> nah, you'll just bum off of me.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, im done with smoking, it was making me lazy and winded alot, i dont want to feel like that no longer, time to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 9 2008, 09:55 AM~10614966
> *joy joy  :biggrin:
> Damn billy how much blacker can it get
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont know bob, i should have just paid for everything to get done instead of taking pride in my own success, thats what real riders do!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Atom [email protected] 9 2008, 10:26 AM~10615223
> *this is the 3rd time I've went thought this post keeps gettin better, Billy's set a new level for street cars, and he's one turntable away from punking show cars.  Look out midwest a E-town Cow Tipper bout to bust the fuck out!
> 
> Let me know if you need any help
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks adam, cant wait to ride with you guys
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 9 2008, 10:59 AM~10615572
> *All you need is a turntable Billy :biggrin: ...This will be a damn show car kicking asses...
> *


lol, ya goof, my car isnt vegas material, a clean modern look is all what i want, not anything close to radical bro!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 9 2008, 12:04 PM~10615611
> *nope, im done with smoking, it was making me lazy and winded alot, i dont want to feel like that no longer, time to work!
> 
> 
> 
> dont know bob, i should have just paid for everything to get done instead of taking pride in my own success, thats what real riders do!   :biggrin:
> 
> thanks adam, cant wait to ride with you guys
> lol, ya goof, my car isnt vegas material,  a clean modern look is all what i want, not anything close to radical bro!
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 9 2008, 11:04 AM~10615611
> *
> lol, ya goof, my car isnt vegas material,  a clean modern look is all what i want, not anything close to radical bro!
> *


ya goof it can still be show quality and be mild or full custom...Damn this will be a sweet ass show car... :biggrin:  I'll try to get you that turn table for cheap... :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

truthfully this car isn't shit....






















it's the FUCKING SHIT! I don't care if it was made for just a damn trailor or it never sees a trailor, it's clean. Very well built form what I have seen. I am very Impressed with the car and with the owner. The car is awsome and the owner is very cool peps, very humble when it comes to this lowriding thing


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 9 2008, 05:26 PM~10618399
> *truthfully this car isn't shit....
> it's the FUCKING SHIT! I don't care if it was made for just a damn trailor or it never sees a trailor, it's clean. Very well built form what I have seen. I am very Impressed with the car and with the owner. The car is awsome and the owner is very cool peps, very humble when it comes to this lowriding thing
> *


thanks man that means alot, i cant wait to ride with you guys, frame offs are a bitch, you definatly got to love the game to do one!


----------



## LacN_Thru

lookin good man, can't wait to see it all done! post more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

havent really got nothing impressive at the moment, but i did drill my holes and started to mock up the cylinders today in the front of the frame , hope i drilled them in the right spot, i just eyeballed it and used i carbide bit, fuck a wholesaw bit, that was a waste of 15 dollars,  i did these with a carbide bit :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## JRO

Is that faded gold??? :0 lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 10 2008, 11:36 PM~10626183
> *Is that faded gold???  :0  lol
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

gonna be boring for a lil while but im in the process of mocking the frame up brfore we start the molding process






this is what a lowrider is supposed to do,
LAY LOW :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Nice tackle box ******* :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+May 11 2008, 12:42 AM~10626206-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is what a lowrider is supposed to do,
> LAY LOW :biggrin: [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@May 11 2008, 02:34 AM~10626809
> *Nice tackle box *******  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 11 2008, 01:34 AM~10626809
> *Nice tackle box *******  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont be hatin on my dremel kit box :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

Sup Billy?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 11 2008, 01:31 PM~10628600
> *Sup Billy?
> *


sup jay, whatcha into bro


----------



## youcantfademe

BILLY , WHAT MODS WERE DONE WHERE THE UPPERS MOUNT ? IT LOOK S MODDED. ALSO GOT A PIC OF THE REAR COIL TOWERS?


----------



## Douk

you is not anti rust on your frame?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Douk_@May 11 2008, 04:03 PM~10629405
> *you is not anti rust on your frame?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Douk is from France and yall speak the same engrish


----------



## Gorilla Bob

I'm suprised you have a wrist left ....... Them hole are clean though


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 11 2008, 05:41 PM~10630007
> *Douk is from France and yall speak the same engrish
> *


pirates are from the carribians and you both like the letter RRRRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 11 2008, 05:45 PM~10630031
> *I'm suprised you have a wrist left ....... Them hole are clean though
> *


yeah man they turned out nice! i did the body mount holes the same


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 11 2008, 05:49 PM~10630045
> *yeah man they turned out nice! i did the body mount holes the same
> *


cant wait to get it blasted then start mudding it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*SHOW CAR BILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*











YA GOOOOOOFFFFFFF :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:cheesy: looks awesome bro! we gotta do something next weekend...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 11 2008, 09:41 PM~10631398
> *:cheesy:    looks awesome bro!  we gotta do something next weekend...
> *


no doubt hit me up bro


----------



## westsidenickie

looking fucking good :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted

The caddy is coming along great. Now hurry and finish it :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by westsidenickie+May 12 2008, 12:23 AM~10632538-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking fucking good :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks nick
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-S10lifted_@May 12 2008, 06:31 AM~10633289
> *The caddy is coming along great.  Now hurry and finish it  :cheesy:
> *


thanks man, yeah im ready to get it done :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

new 13x7 96 spk Z's on there way home ,thanks brent and jd


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 13 2008, 01:57 PM~10644350
> *new 13x7 96 spk Z's on there way home ,thanks brent and jd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Them look good .......... I guess fat whites will look good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

well the shorter spokes were supposed to be chrome instead of black...ooops i guess when they get here i'll see if it aint too much black


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 13 2008, 01:22 PM~10644540
> *Them look good .......... I guess fat whites will look good
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 13 2008, 01:30 PM~10644600
> *well the shorter spokes were supposed to be chrome instead of black...ooops i guess when they get here i'll see if it aint too much black
> *


man Billy just make sure they are what you want cause you dont want to finnish the car and then say damn I should have sent those back


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 13 2008, 01:22 PM~10644540
> *Them look good .......... I guess fat whites will look good
> *


No they won't Bob... :nosad: They only look good on a bomb...  I'm trying to tell Billy that but he's more stubborn that a pig in a Kentucky field... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 13 2008, 01:30 PM~10644600
> *well the shorter spokes were supposed to be chrome instead of black...ooops i guess when they get here i'll see if it aint too much black
> *


those zeniths look awsome like that Billy!!!! All black spokes look badass...   Just thank JD for that mistake...  :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> new 13x7 96 spk Z's on there way home ,thanks brent and jd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: VERY NICE BIG DADDY


----------



## cadillacjacc

WHAT COLOR DISH IS THAT


----------



## Gorilla Bob

i like the all black spokes myself,


oh yeah i retract my fat white comment i was on painpills yesterday lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 14 2008, 09:41 AM~10652324
> *i like the all black spokes myself,
> oh yeah i retract my fat white comment i was on painpills yesterday lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@May 14 2008, 01:06 AM~10651036
> *WHAT COLOR DISH IS THAT
> *


black


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2008, 07:52 PM~10647939
> *those zeniths look awsome like that Billy!!!! All black spokes look badass...     Just thank JD for that mistake...   :biggrin:
> *


yeah their tight , i think both would look good, im saying $1800 to $2200 dollar wheels you wanna make sure they are what you paid for ya know.....  hopefully when they get i'll like them more and wont have to worry bout it...they do look good im just worried it might be too much black for what im trying to do with the paint scheme  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@May 13 2008, 07:46 PM~10647870
> *man Billy just make sure they are what you want cause you dont want to finnish the car and then say  damn I should have sent those back
> *


true


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

the more i look at em the more im liking them


----------



## mistargreen




----------



## JRO

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 14 2008, 01:33 PM~10653974
> *the more i look at em the more im liking them
> *


----------



## Sixty34me

I juss wanted to add this mofo had his damn axles powder coated. That is how extreme this mofo's "STREET CAR" is. :biggrin: but it does look killer!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 15 2008, 05:46 PM~10664125
> *I juss wanted to add this mofo had his damn axles powder coated. That is how extreme this mofo's "STREET CAR" is. :biggrin:  but it does look killer!
> *


hahahahaa, whats up big dogg :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

got the rad support back together  










also got shims and license plate brackets , axles ,and inner fender shells back from the powdercoater, im still waiting on my reinforcement bars for the bumpers... they turned out nice gloss black


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sneak peak, working on polishing the transmission ,takes alot of hours but right above the pan is the hardest spot of a tranny to polish so i figured i would start here, no dullness in the tight spots.... pics dont do justice..


----------



## timdog57

Damn you Billy. :biggrin: That IS a show car.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 16 2008, 11:21 AM~10670031
> *Damn you Billy.  :biggrin:  That IS a show car.
> *


sup thanks tim, i cant wait to ride with you guys on the streets , im long overdue for a cruise


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 16 2008, 10:57 AM~10669925
> *sneak peak, working on polishing the transmission ,takes alot of hours but right above the pan is the hardest spot of a tranny to polish so i figured i would start here,  no dullness in the tight spots.... pics dont do justice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it man polishing the tranny :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 16 2008, 12:38 PM~10670165
> *sup thanks tim, i cant wait to ride with you guys on the streets , im long overdue for a cruise
> *



You guys???? You see mine is still in the garage. We need to ride out with everybody else. :biggrin: I can't wait though. Rebuilding the motor this weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 16 2008, 12:33 PM~10670544
> *You guys????  You see mine is still in the garage.  We need to ride out with everybody else.  :biggrin:  I can't wait though.  Rebuilding the motor this weekend.  :cheesy:
> *


yeah man, we will get there, im just taking baby steps right now, wait till the body's back on the frame then its on, things will move real fast, i know your getting there as well brotha :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

man your tranny looks good, wait that don't sound right, your transmission.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damn that tranny looks awsome...Damn this is a All out SHOW CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 6Deuced

those wheels are sick, but fat whites are fuckin gay!!

Billy this car is definately going BLACK or else i'm gonna fly to kentucky and run you over with your own tractor!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

bad ass bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+May 16 2008, 02:08 PM~10671342-->
> 
> 
> 
> man your tranny looks good, wait that don't sound right, your transmission.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, my tranny...bwhahahaha wait till i tell tonya, j/k :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 07:45 PM~10673264
> *Damn that tranny looks awsome...Damn this is a All out SHOW CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Street street street street street
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 11:56 AM~10676587
> *those wheels are sick, but fat whites are fuckin gay!!
> 
> Billy this car is definately going BLACK or else i'm gonna fly to kentucky and run you over with your own tractor!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man, trust me, the fat whites will give the wheels that bad ass look like the spinner is floating when riding, ive seen one car before with black dish against a wide white, and i was floored, love the look of em more
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-925eastbayrider_@May 17 2008, 12:28 PM~10676722
> *bad ass bro
> *


thanks man


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 17 2008, 10:56 AM~10676587
> *those wheels are sick, but fat whites are fuckin gay!!
> 
> *


I been telling billy that but he dont listen :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 26 2008, 10:53 PM~10511981
> *finally
> 
> wetness,notice no sign of floor repair :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moving on, ppg products are expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2008, 10:11 PM~10678569
> *I been telling billy that but he dont listen  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm, ok enough with this, i guess i will have to show you guys sooooooo :biggrin: :biggrin: how about this car, wides on black dish and paint, tell me that shit dont look gangsta


----------



## Skim

:nosad: wide whites


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 17 2008, 09:27 PM~10678636
> *hmmm, ok enough with this, i guess i will have to show you guys sooooooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:  how about  this car, wides on black dish and paint, tell me that shit dont look gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not feeling the wide whites personally. but everyone has thier own style and taste.

car will be badass either way.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 17 2008, 09:30 PM~10678652
> *Not feeling the wide whites personally. but everyone has thier own style and taste.
> 
> car will be badass either way.
> *


x2, just a matter of prefference.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn, im shocked,oh well, im still rollin them, thats my tradmark, always has been always will be!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

people will always have something to say.....just do your thing...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 17 2008, 10:34 PM~10678668
> *people will always have something to say.....just do your thing...
> *


sup russ,ya been out smashing ants and assphault yet :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

who me? hell no workin on it though.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 17 2008, 10:39 PM~10678684
> *who me? hell no workin on it though.....
> *


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 17 2008, 10:30 PM~10678652
> *Not feeling the wide whites personally. but everyone has thier own style and taste.
> 
> car will be badass either way.
> *


thanks mav


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 17 2008, 09:50 PM~10678719
> *thanks mav
> *


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 17 2008, 09:39 PM~10678684
> *who me? hell no workin on it though.....
> *


any adex pics?


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 17 2008, 08:27 PM~10678636
> *hmmm, ok enough with this, i guess i will have to show you guys sooooooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:  how about  this car, wides on black dish and paint, tell me that shit dont look gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOPE!! still looks gay, in fact that car is fugly so it looks even more gay, well hell, it gets queer!!! :0 

zeniths deserve beter billy, thin whites. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 18 2008, 12:31 AM~10679083
> *NOPE!! still looks gay, in fact that car is fugly so it looks even more gay, well hell, it gets queer!!! :0
> 
> zeniths deserve beter billy, thin whites. :biggrin:
> *


I hate thinwalls


----------



## 6Deuced

and BTW i'm sick of hearing all this BS about this being a show car or street car and all the fuckin GOOF comments, isn't that the shit that made you erase the old topic??? lets settle this before it gets out of hand and theres a bunch of disgusting pics again, the car is going to be a SHOWABLE STREET CAR, can everyone agree on that????


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 17 2008, 10:33 PM~10679095
> *I hate thinwalls
> *


my cat just puked :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 18 2008, 12:35 AM~10679112
> *my cat just puked :angry:
> *


I just farted :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 18 2008, 12:34 AM~10679107
> *and BTW i'm sick of hearing all this BS about this being a show car or street car and all the fuckin GOOF comments, isn't that the shit that made you erase the old topic??? lets settle this before it gets out of hand and theres a bunch of disgusting pics again, the car is going to be a SHOWABLE STREET CAR, can everyone agree on that????
> *


i guess :ugh: :ugh: 

me personally im just trying to do nice details to make up for plain colors that the car will be painted, i dont like candies enought to have them on my ride so i wanted a regular color, like you got the red, they both fixable if need be,


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 17 2008, 10:39 PM~10679135
> *i guess :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> me personally im just trying to do nice details to make up for plain colors that the car will be painted, i dont like candies enought to have them on my ride so i wanted a regular color, like you got the red, they  both fixable if need be,
> *


theres nothing plain about going with a solid color mang, its called CLEAN!!! and there wont be anything plain about your car with the thousands of dollars in chrome you got.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 17 2008, 10:30 PM~10678650-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad: wide whites
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maverick_@May 17 2008, 10:30 PM~10678652
> *Not feeling the wide whites personally. but everyone has thier own style and taste.
> 
> car will be badass either way.
> *


I'm trying to tell Billy here that fat whites are for bombs only but that goof won't listen.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced+May 18 2008, 12:43 AM~10679151-->
> 
> 
> 
> theres nothing plain about going with a solid color mang, its called CLEAN!!!  and there wont be anything plain about your car with the thousands of dollars in chrome you got.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully it turns out nice
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2008, 12:44 AM~10679153
> *I'm trying to tell Billy here that fat whites are for bombs only but that goof won't listen.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ya bastard gooof :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 18 2008, 12:34 AM~10679107
> *and BTW i'm sick of hearing all this BS about this being a show car or street car and all the fuckin GOOF comments, isn't that the shit that made you erase the old topic??? lets settle this before it gets out of hand and theres a bunch of disgusting pics again, the car is going to be a SHOWABLE STREET CAR, can everyone agree on that????
> *


Don't worry I'm not gonna post any nasty pics... :uh: But I will kee pon saying this car will be a show car and call Billy a goof though...:roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2008, 10:46 PM~10679161
> *Don't worry I'm not gonna post any nasty pics... :uh: But I will kee pon saying this car will be a show car and call Billy a goof though...:roflmao:
> *


well then............................fook you ya GOOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 18 2008, 12:49 AM~10679168
> *well then............................fook you ya GOOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 17 2008, 06:55 PM~10678004
> *Street street street street street
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2008, 04:40 PM~10681566
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

zenith chips or caddy chips?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 18 2008, 06:45 PM~10682027
> *zenith chips or caddy chips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


zeniths all day long fokker...


----------



## Maverick

zenith chips look badass


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2008, 08:17 PM~10682168
> *zeniths all day long fokker...
> *


agreed


----------



## 187_Regal

caddy balances the chrome and black better.....just my .02


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 17 2008, 11:53 PM~10678731
> *any adex pics?
> *



This is all you get for right now.... :biggrin: sorry for taking up space in your topic billy......but mav i do have my own topic by the way.....lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 18 2008, 07:17 PM~10682168-->
> 
> 
> 
> zeniths all day long fokker...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 07:18 PM~10682171
> *zenith chips look badass
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 18 2008, 07:22 PM~10682183
> *agreed
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10682352
> *caddy balances the chrome and black better.....just my .02
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@May 18 2008, 08:08 PM~10682374
> *This is all you get for right now.... :biggrin: sorry for taking up space in your topic billy......but mav i do have my own topic by the way.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 18 2008, 09:08 PM~10682374
> *This is all you get for right now.... :biggrin: sorry for taking up space in your topic billy......but mav i do have my own topic by the way.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF you took a pic of the pumps with that thing attached last night. Why dont you post that one? :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2008, 09:16 PM~10682724
> *WTF you took a pic of the pumps with that thing attached last night. Why dont you post that one?  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 6Deuced

i like the caddy chips, run zeniths on one side caddies on the other!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 18 2008, 10:55 PM~10683517
> *i like the caddy chips, run zeniths on one side caddies on the other!!
> *


ahhhhhhh 2shay,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

cadillac chips.... (but paint them)


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 11:37 PM~10683865
> *cadillac chips.... (but paint them)
> *


the background black?


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 18 2008, 11:38 PM~10683871
> *the background black?
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 11:40 PM~10683880
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

well i went out and spent 65 bucks just to drill 2 fucking holes in the frame and rear end today, dont cha love it , my regular drill wouldnt hold a 5/8 bit, too large :uh: i guess i will take it back tommorrow, i still have the reciept :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 18 2008, 11:41 PM~10683890
> *:0  :0
> *


but paint the crest like a 01 DTS, in silver and greys


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 18 2008, 11:44 PM~10683906
> *well i went out and spent 65 bucks just to drill 2 fucking holes in the frame and rear end today, dont cha love it , my regular drill wouldnt hold a 5/8 bit, too large  :uh:  i guess i will take it back tommorrow, i still have the reciept :biggrin:
> *


shoulda bought a Milwaukee hole Shooter


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 11:58 PM~10684025
> *shoulda bought a Milwaukee hole Shooter
> *


a what? :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 11:55 PM~10684002
> *but paint the crest like a 01 DTS, in silver and greys
> *


hmmmmmm


----------



## Liv4Lacs




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:uh: oh no ya got me, your lacking fiber in your diet brian....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+May 17 2008, 04:55 PM~10678004-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my tranny...bwhahahaha wait till i tell tonya, j/k :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn thats not what I meant....shit joke done did backfired on me....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 04:45 PM~10682027
> *zenith chips or caddy chips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> caddy chips
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@May 18 2008, 06:03 PM~10682352
> *caddy balances the chrome and black better.....just my .02
> *


agreed


----------



## Liv4Lacs

:burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

its hard to see in this pic but the emblem is off a 00-01 dts, its in greys instead of colored


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 12:29 AM~10684186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





YAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHHHHHH :angry: 


ITS BACK!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 04:17 PM~10688381
> *YAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHHHHHH  :angry:
> ITS BACK!!
> *


wonder whos photobucket this pic is from :uh:


----------



## excalibur

caddy chips or zenith chips????

WHAT ABOUT LUX CHIPS!


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 19 2008, 06:26 PM~10689314
> *caddy chips or zenith chips????
> 
> WHAT ABOUT LUX CHIPS!
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 19 2008, 06:26 PM~10689314
> *caddy chips or zenith chips????
> 
> WHAT ABOUT LUX CHIPS!
> *


good god i almost forgot we had them wtf was i thinking? i wonder if ours are 2 1/4 inch?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+May 19 2008, 02:30 PM~10687607-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats not what I meant....shit joke done did backfired on me....LOL
> caddy chips
> agreed
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha shes gonna get cha now... j/p :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 04:15 PM~10688359
> *its hard to see in this pic but the emblem is off a 00-01 dts, its in greys instead of colored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can see it, looks good
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 04:17 PM~10688381
> *YAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHHHHHH  :angry:
> ITS BACK!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whahhahaabhahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:37 PM~10688531
> *wonder whos photobucket this pic is from :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

just got off the phone with the powdercoater, looks like this block is next on the list to be coated


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 20 2008, 12:54 PM~10695973
> *just got off the phone with the powdercoater, looks like this block is next on the list to be coated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice flame job on the heads


----------



## 187_Regal

shits hot......lol....


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 20 2008, 10:54 AM~10695973
> *just got off the phone with the powdercoater, looks like this block is next on the list to be coated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good


----------



## JRO

Id go with the zenith chips. Caddy ones look out of place to me.


----------



## excalibur

powder coating the block?? I didnt know they could do that. what temp. do they bake them at?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 17 2008, 11:34 PM~10679107
> * the car is going to be a SHOWABLE STREET CAR
> *


I likey!


----------



## Maverick

I'm jealous..


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 20 2008, 09:54 PM~10699385
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You know your doing something right when the king of porn gives you 3 thumbs up. lol


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 20 2008, 09:32 PM~10699759
> *You know your doing something right when the king of porn gives you 3 thumbs up. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 20 2008, 12:54 PM~10695973
> *just got off the phone with the powdercoater, looks like this block is next on the list to be coated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that will look crazy Billay... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 20 2008, 03:54 PM~10697112-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice flame job on the heads
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...yeah dude i bought it from was having happy time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 04:25 PM~10697321
> *shits hot......lol....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 05:45 PM~10697842
> *Id go with the zenith chips. Caddy ones look out of place to me.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like them all really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 07:10 PM~10698458
> *powder coating the block??  I didnt know they could do that.  what temp. do they bake them at?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400, but it will last forever because your engine shouldnt get hotter than 220 except at the headers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 08:18 PM~10699076
> *I likey!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks skimster :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 08:41 PM~10699281
> *I'm jealous..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why, I know you have somehting up your sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 08:54 PM~10699385
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr.bean :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JRO_@May 20 2008, 09:32 PM~10699759
> *You know your doing something right when the king of porn gives you 3 thumbs up. lol
> *


lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 20 2008, 10:49 PM~10700627
> *that will look crazy Billay... :biggrin:
> *


i was looking at one he done up there, i was like damn, shit looks wet :0


----------



## drasticbean

i love this build up.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 21 2008, 02:22 PM~10704788
> *i love this build up.... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 03:44 PM~10705405
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle

you coming to Tommys party tommarow?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 24 2008, 01:14 AM~10725903
> *you coming to Tommys party tommarow?
> *


i want to so bad bro, my niece is having b-day party and then my fiances uncle is having one too, , i will try but its not looking good,  i hate it, i want to throw down some buds and kick back with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 24 2008, 01:17 AM~10725933
> *i want to so bad bro, my niece is having  b-day party and then my fiances uncle is having one too, , i will try but its not looking good,   i hate it, i want to throw down some buds and kick back with you guys :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :nono: :|


----------



## Liv4Lacs




----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 20 2008, 03:45 PM~10697842
> *Id go with the zenith chips. Caddy ones look out of place to me.
> *


X 100000000


----------



## FunkytownRoller

did you ever send that one piece my way that we were talking about....hope not cause i aint seen it yet...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 21 2008, 12:56 PM~10704241
> *i was looking at one he done up there, i was like damn, shit looks wet :0
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 19 2008, 07:26 PM~10689314
> *caddy chips or zenith chips????
> 
> WHAT ABOUT LUX CHIPS!
> *













http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390108

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390108
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


now lemme engrave em....

i did these here...




































[/quote]


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 24 2008, 01:30 PM~10727502
> *now lemme engrave em....
> 
> i did these here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET Work Homie!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt for billy badasses buildup


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 24 2008, 12:11 PM~10727404
> *did you ever send that one piece my way that we were talking about....hope not cause i aint seen it yet...
> *


nope not yet bro, i decided to wait cause my chrome bill is getting expensive... but all in all im still gonna get you to do some engraving for me if your still up for it later on this year around winter, those 2 bars are dope bro, getting real good with that arent cha  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 24 2008, 07:06 PM~10729475
> *ttt for billy badasses buildup
> *


sup paul


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 24 2008, 02:58 AM~10726387-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2008, 03:14 AM~10726420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 25 2008, 12:34 AM~10731356
> *nope not yet bro, i decided to wait cause my chrome bill is getting expensive... but all in all im still gonna get you to do some engraving for me if your still up for it later on this year around winter, those 2 bars are dope bro, getting real good with that arent cha  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yaeh bro that's fine with me, just hit me up when u r ready. U know where to find me.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 25 2008, 09:59 AM~10732594
> *Hell yaeh bro that's fine with me, just hit me up when u r ready. U know where to find me.
> *


  no doubt i will


----------



## SW713

shit lookin sweeeet ho-mee :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

didnt have time to clean em up but, damn im lovin this look, Remi's on Z's!


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 28 2008, 10:57 AM~10753720
> *didnt have time to clean em up but, damn im lovin this look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  damn billy, those wheels are nowere near good looking, there amazing! Keep it up homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks man, i had an idea in my head of how i want these wheels to go with the car, im glad i went with it...old school with a new twist


----------



## folkster34

I want sum just like it for when I get my 90 cadi, to bad they will be chinas, hahaha


So when is this cadi gonna be finised? From the looks of it, it might be this summer


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@May 28 2008, 12:38 PM~10753984
> *I want sum just like it for when I get my 90 cadi, to bad  they will be chinas, hahaha
> So when is this cadi gonna be finised? From the looks of it, it might be this summer
> *


next year for sure.. i plan to debue at a certain show, i got a bad ass artist drawing up some shit right now for me, his work is evil  :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 28 2008, 11:41 AM~10754004
> *next year for sure..  i plan to debue at a certain show, i got a bad ass artist drawing up some shit right now for me, his work is evil   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I THINK THOSE BARE PUSSYS WILL LOOK REAL GOOD ON THE TRUNK LID, PANTIES WILL BE THROWN AT THIS CADI ANYWAYS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 28 2008, 11:57 AM~10753720
> *didnt have time to clean em up but, damn im lovin this look,  Remi's on Z's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fat whites???????  :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

i likey :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

TTT for the show car.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 29 2008, 10:52 AM~10761557
> *TTT for the show car.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34+May 28 2008, 01:56 PM~10754618-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: I THINK THOSE BARE PUSSYS WILL LOOK REAL GOOD ON THE TRUNK LID, PANTIES WILL BE THROWN AT THIS CADI ANYWAYS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, probably wont be no pussy on the trunk, i dont think tonya would like that much :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 02:00 PM~10754655
> *fat whites???????   :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 28 2008, 06:56 PM~10756878
> *i likey  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bobster :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-YellowAmigo_@May 29 2008, 10:52 AM~10761557
> *TTT for the show car.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol, show what? :biggrin: , sup bro


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@May 28 2008, 10:10 AM~10753823
> * damn billy, those wheels are nowere near good looking, there amazing! Keep it up homie
> *


looking good 4 the show car !!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 29 2008, 10:52 AM~10761557
> *TTT for the show car.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

the cadi chips might look good with the backs painted black, but I like the zeniths way more now. Are those real old remingtons or shaved?


----------



## Maverick

lookin good bro


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@May 29 2008, 09:55 PM~10766275
> *the cadi chips might look good with the backs painted black, but I like the zeniths way more now.  Are those real old remingtons or shaved?
> *


Billy can correct me if I'm wrong but I think they are real remingtons. I think he has a stack of em


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeah u are right!!! and the homie dont offer me one of his 100 sets muahahahaha :roflmao: :biggrin: :twak: :tears:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by bucky+May 29 2008, 09:15 PM~10765979-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good 4 the show car !!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 09:35 PM~10766128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 09:55 PM~10766275
> *the cadi chips might look good with the backs painted black, but I like the zeniths way more now.  Are those real old remingtons or shaved?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are the real ones, i collect em  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 10:13 PM~10766474
> *lookin good bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mav
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 10:18 PM~10766525
> *Billy can correct me if I'm wrong but I think they are real remingtons. I think he has a stack of em
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@May 30 2008, 02:27 AM~10768851
> *yeah u are right!!! and the homie dont offer me one of his 100 sets muahahahaha :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :tears:
> *


bwahahahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 28 2008, 09:57 AM~10753720
> *didnt have time to clean em up but, damn im lovin this look,  Remi's on Z's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 31 2008, 12:18 AM~10775821
> *
> 
> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 31 2008, 12:18 AM~10775821
> *
> 
> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 11:23 PM~10784229
> *    :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy fuck ya goof that looks awsome fokker... :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 2 2008, 11:24 PM~10784241
> *holy fuck ya goof that looks awsome fokker... :0
> *


thanks ya goof


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 10:26 PM~10784246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 11:26 PM~10784246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Full show all day every day...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

700r4


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 2 2008, 11:33 PM~10784309
> *Full show all day every day...
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 11:36 PM~10784344
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :yes:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

still have to finish the other side...

Alot of fucken work , RED my fingers really do feel like hotdogs...lol......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 2 2008, 11:37 PM~10784356
> *:uh: :yes:
> *


heres a better pic dave


----------



## S10lifted

Damn bro that tranny is sick. How long has it taken you so far?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks man, i think it took just that half about 28 days 4 hours or so each day, takes along time to smooth the casting, especially in the tight spots i decided to do the hard side first so the other wont be to bad  some trannies arent as bad ass mine was tho


----------



## Liv4Lacs

you a better man than me :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 01:36 PM~10787985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you a better man than me :biggrin:
> *


no im not i just dont have a life!...lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

picked up some CLean ass 90 mirrors to finish my hunt for exterior parts











fixin to chop up my door panels for the 90 seat belt conversion  











and re sanded down the wheel wells , going to shoot epoxy primer and basecoat clearcoat them tommorrow


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 01:48 PM~10788081
> *picked up some CLean ass  90 mirrors to finish my hunt for exterior parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixin to chop up my door panels for the 90 seat belt conversion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and re sanded down the wheel wells , going to shoot epoxy primer and basecoat clearcoat them tommorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like I said you a better man than me :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

holy shit :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN THAT TRANNY AINT NO JOKE.....PUTIN IN WORK


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 09:46 PM~10784421
> *still have to finish the other side...
> 
> Alot of fucken work , RED my fingers really do feel like hotdogs...lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn billy that shit looks good! Hey do you by chance have any extra bumper fillers?


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 3 2008, 02:42 PM~10788036
> *no im not i just dont have a life!...lol
> *



he is a country boy its either polish the tranny or play with the sheep.....lol...jk


----------



## HardTimes92

hey billy next time you need drill bits and sh*t holla at me ive prob got what you need btw rides looking coldblooded man that trannys amazing


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 17 2008, 08:34 PM~10678668
> *people will always have something to say.....just do your thing...
> *


X2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 11:56 PM~10784530
> *heres a better pic dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheels look awsome but the fat whites on that caddy are out of place fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

yall should see the tranny in person......... ( the one for the car) not billy he makes for one ugly woman :biggrin: 



Sup Dave :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

looks great man! Impressive


----------



## JRO

Perfect....but it has to be when your OCD. lol


----------



## BABYBOY78

looking good. keep the pics coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 3 2008, 11:06 PM~10792924
> *wheels look awsome but the fat whites on that caddy are out of place fokker... :biggrin:
> *


yeah he shoulda went with 3 inch :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Shit looking good Cuzz!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+Jun 3 2008, 03:59 PM~10789094-->
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit  :0    :0    :0    :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by R.O. caddy [email protected] 3 2008, 06:01 PM~10790082
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN THAT TRANNY AINT NO JOKE.....PUTIN IN WORK
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -CAROL [email protected] 3 2008, 09:04 PM~10791489
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 3 2008, 11:13 PM~10792999
> *yall should see the tranny in person......... ( the one for the car) not billy he makes for one ugly woman  :biggrin:
> Sup Dave :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 12:20 AM~10793652
> *looking good. keep the pics coming. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 12:49 AM~10793892
> *yeah he shoulda went with 3 inch :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 4 2008, 12:54 AM~10793933
> *Shit looking good Cuzz!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys, means alot


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Jun 3 2008, 06:22 PM~10790221-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn billy that shit looks good! Hey do you by chance have any extra bumper fillers?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, i gave my last set to lincoln james friend 6 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 07:03 PM~10790514
> *he is a country boy its either polish the tranny or play with the sheep.....lol...jk
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 07:07 PM~10790550
> *hey billy next time you need drill bits and sh*t holla at me ive prob got what you need btw rides looking coldblooded man that trannys amazing
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good dill, thanks bro, you going to showdown?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 3 2008, 11:13 PM~10792999
> *yall should see the tranny in person......... ( the one for the car) not billy he makes for one ugly woman  :biggrin:
> Sup Dave :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol bobster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 11:23 PM~10793109
> *looks great man! Impressive
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, nice find on the 64
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 12:49 AM~10793892
> *yeah he shoulda went with 3 inch :biggrin:
> *


 :0 lol,


----------



## Liv4Lacs

4 inch :dunno:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 4 2008, 11:32 AM~10796875
> *thanks bro, i gave my last set to lincoln james friend 6 months ago
> lol
> good dill, thanks bro, you going to showdown?
> 
> lol bobster
> thanks bro, nice find on the 64
> :0 lol,
> *


hahahah I think i know where they are, were they from the green one?


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Jun 4 2008, 02:16 PM~10797280-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah I think i know where they are, were they from the green one?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Jun 4 2008, 03:22 PM~10797908
> *:wave:
> *


sup tommy gun :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 4 2008, 09:49 PM~10801958
> *yep :biggrin:
> 
> *


yea that guy got rid of them and is a good friend of mine and the guy who needs them :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 4 2008, 11:49 PM~10801958
> * :biggrin:
> sup tommy gun :cheesy:
> *



just working bro. and trying to enjoy this summer heat wave :cheesy:


----------



## 6Deuced

tranny looks killer bro!!! you got some serious patience, cause i know how much it takes to polish one of them, i had mine about 1/8th finished and threw in the towel and painted it! LOL, i wish you lived near me, i would haveyou polishing a bunch of shit for me. interested in doing my pumps???


----------



## Gorilla Bob

man this thread is gangsta


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 3 2008, 11:13 PM~10792999
> *yall should see the tranny in person......... ( the one for the car) not billy he makes for one ugly woman  :biggrin:
> Sup Dave :biggrin:
> *


sup Bob...  your Caddy is really gonna be some crazy ass mofo out there Billy...Looks really awsome man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 12:49 AM~10793892
> *yeah he shoulda went with 3 inch :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Jun 5 2008, 02:17 PM~10805863-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea that guy got rid of them and is a good friend of mine and the guy who needs them :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, always happens like that :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by classic [email protected] 5 2008, 03:14 PM~10806245
> *just working bro. and trying to enjoy this summer heat wave  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hear ya, its fuckin hot today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 09:40 PM~10808988
> *tranny looks killer bro!!! you got some serious patience, cause i know how much it takes to polish one of them, i had mine about 1/8th finished and threw in the towel and painted it! LOL, i wish you lived near me, i would haveyou polishing a bunch of shit for me. interested in doing my pumps???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man that means alot, it does take alot of patience i agree, especially if you want the details of the corners and tight spots slick too... so you need your blocks done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 5 2008, 09:43 PM~10809006
> *man this thread is gangsta
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 5 2008, 10:17 PM~10809312
> *sup Bob...  your Caddy is really gonna be some crazy ass mofo out there Billy...Looks really awsome man...
> *


thanks man, i wish i could hurry up and get it done, but i want it to turn out real nice, i cant afford to build another unless i sold this so im keeping it and not touching another, just cant afford it nowadays :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:wave:

What up Billy. How much to polish knobs? :dunno:


----------



## Dolle

how much would you charge me to polish my grill before southern showdown?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 6 2008, 01:25 PM~10813366
> *how much would you charge me to polish my grill before southern showdown?
> *


 :0


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 09:46 PM~10784421
> *still have to finish the other side...
> 
> Alot of fucken work , RED my fingers really do feel like hotdogs...lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow..alot of man hours...coming out sick bro


----------



## premierkaddy

you guys in luxurious take it to another level, got all the respect in the world for the way you build your rides,keep em coming,must be something about that blue grass :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 6 2008, 02:10 PM~10813255
> *:wave:
> 
> What up Billy.  How much to polish knobs?  :dunno:
> *


He does those for free!! :cheesy:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 6 2008, 02:10 PM~10813255
> *:wave:
> 
> What up Billy.  How much to polish my knob?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 6 2008, 11:07 AM~10813240
> *
> thanks man that means alot, it does take alot of patience i agree, especially if you want the details of the corners and tight spots slick too... so you need your blocks done?
> 
> *


Nah mang, my pumpheads, checks, filters, i already got the slowdowns and dumps pre polished   aint no prohopper bullshit remember :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jun 6 2008, 01:10 PM~10813255-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> What up Billy.  How much to polish knobs?  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummmmmmmm, i dont know if i should answer that...lol :ugh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 01:25 PM~10813366
> *how much would you charge me to polish my grill before southern showdown?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure bro, i need to check it out this sunday, i want to start my own polishing buisness but im kinda straped for cash at the moment, not to mention tied up with my project, im really considering starting one tho once i get this body back on the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 09:07 PM~10815973
> *you guys in luxurious take it to another level, got all the respect in the world for the way you build your rides,keep em coming,must be something about that blue grass :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks alot bro, we sure do appreciate those kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 6 2008, 11:50 PM~10816835
> *He does those for free!!  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn you, i knew that was coming... :angry: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 11:57 PM~10816876
> *:roflmao  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-6Deuced_@Jun 6 2008, 11:59 PM~10816886
> *Nah mang, my pumpheads, checks, filters, i already got the slowdowns and dumps pre polished     aint no prohopper bullshit remember :biggrin:
> *


pump heads? what you got a clear tank? :0 , i can polish the checks and shit, i just need to know what metal they are first  some metals are weird and just dont want to polish right, im in the process of learning how to polish the hardest metal know to polish, stainless.... big stainless peices. Stainless is hard as fuck to do for some reason plus you have to be extra careful or you can polish to much then it can rust


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

we epoxyied the wells today ready for some seam sealer then color


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

also working on my side panels, its good to have an extra car lying around to make them off of...at least this way i wont scratch mine when it gets back from paint...


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 09:26 PM~10784246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your a beast!


----------



## Sixty34me

I bet he don't have any finger prints with all that sanding


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

looking good billy


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 7 2008, 10:50 PM~10821665
> *
> 
> pump heads? what you got a clear tank? :0 , i can polish the checks and shit, i just need to know what metal they are first  some metals are weird and just dont want to polish right, im in the process of learning how to polish the hardest metal know to polish, stainless.... big stainless peices. Stainless is hard as fuck to do for some reason plus you have to be extra careful or you can polish to much then it can rust
> *


 :uh: :uh: pm sent! LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Jun 8 2008, 08:36 AM~10822360-->
> 
> 
> 
> your a beast!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im the MOTHERFUCKIN DEVIL :0 , nah, thanks red, your alright i dont care what brent says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 09:47 AM~10822497
> *I bet he don't have any finger prints with all that sanding
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill show ya today how my hands are healing, im actually shedding a new set of skin and i like it, :biggrin: no lie :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Jun 8 2008, 10:16 AM~10822600
> *looking good billy
> *


thanks adam bro, cant wait to kick back a few with ya at a show soon


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 8 2008, 10:55 AM~10822731
> *:uh:  :uh:  pm sent! LOL
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 10:46 PM~10784421
> *still have to finish the other side...
> 
> Alot of fucken work , RED my fingers really do feel like hotdogs...lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn billy You have way too much time on your hands :biggrin: 
LOOKS GOOD


----------



## youcantfademe

:0 billy can you mod a conti kit to hold a rim ? i need mine done....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE+Jun 8 2008, 11:55 AM~10822946-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn billy You have way too much time on your hands :biggrin:
> LOOKS GOOD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks corey, did you know seeing one of your chewed up tires that looked like a widwhite influenced me to go with wide whites on bkack dish, just thought id let you know, i thought it looked gangts and it does :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Jun 8 2008, 02:19 PM~10823591
> *:0 billy can you mod a conti kit to hold a rim ? i need mine done....
> *


honestly bobbyi havent done one yet so far, not sure how long it would take me, probably months as anal as i am about shit...lol


----------



## HardTimes92

> *good dill, thanks bro, you going to showdown?*


man to be honest i doubt it havnt made any shows this year yet just been hittin up the good old wal-mart on a saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 6 2008, 01:25 PM~10813366
> *how much would you charge me to polish my grill before southern showdown?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 8 2008, 11:53 PM~10826520
> *:dunno:
> *


just take him out for some mexican food and beer, that'll do the trick.


----------



## Liv4Lacs

get mt PM dooode?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 9 2008, 09:04 PM~10832989
> *just take him out for some mexican food and beer,  that'll do the trick.
> *


a date? :uh: :dunno: :ugh: :ugh: :loco:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 8 2008, 10:53 PM~10826520
> *:dunno:
> *


you have a pm


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Jun 9 2008, 08:04 PM~10832989-->
> 
> 
> 
> just take him out for some mexican food and beer,  that'll do the trick.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 09:20 AM~10836932
> *get mt PM dooode?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks brian
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@Jun 10 2008, 11:44 AM~10837635
> *a date?  :uh:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :loco:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

well the chrome wasnt up to par on the insides of my support after chrome plating , it had that yellow look so i decided to two-tone the support chrome and black first i tried por-15 , then that didnt work the way i expected so i primed based and cleared, i still wasnt happy :uh: with the detail so i said fuck it taped up the top and bottom where the chrome was nice and sandblasted and powdercoated the damn thing, 4 times a charm turned out dope :cheesy: 

blasted










high temp taped the good chrome top and bottom










Gator powdering the cursed support  










fresh out tha oven




























also powdercoated my bumper reinforcent bars nice gloss black


----------



## folkster34

:biggrin: nice!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jun 14 2008, 09:39 AM~10868285
> *:biggrin: nice!
> *


thanks man


----------



## Douk

superbe bro :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Jun 14 2008, 10:26 AM~10868427
> *superbe bro :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## youcantfademe

damn you sure its a street car? the detail is amazing.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:0 Much props homie, gonna be one of the baddest Lacs out  amazing work


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

double


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 14 2008, 01:05 PM~10868740
> *thanks bro, appreciate that, seems like i get more props from out of state guys than i do even in my own state.
> 
> lots of hate in ky, fuck em, :uh:  I give props anytime i can, I 've heard some think im a dickrider over that but the truth is I really enjoy to see people making moves and doing their thing, being successful and happy
> 
> There is some cool ass people tho,  some arent simple minded fucks like the others are , they arent too proud of themselves to  mind giving props to a man for the hard work hes doing,  i can point the proud ones out so easy its pathetic... i think everyone in ky can cause it shows, Most are on that competiotion ego trip...lol      You know how it goes, some know the cars going to be bad ass but cant stand it, especially when  your building and paying for the shit yourself on a $12 an hour job with almost $600 dollars a month in bills.... still doing the damn thing till its finished i wont never quit
> *


I know what your saying bro. I see this shit all the time. But you gotta ignore it and not let it get to ya. Your very good at what you do and never half ass anything. Youve learned alot from building this ride and it shows. The skills you have with the polishing and everything is fuckin insane. I wish I could build a car half as good as yours. But my problem is no patience. Like the that transmission. I couldnt do that shit man. I might polish on it for like 3 hours...but then Id be like fuck this and paint it lol. Ive got alot of respect for you dude. Show, street, or whatever you want to call this car...it will be one of the best.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 14 2008, 10:05 AM~10868740
> * especially when  your building and paying for the shit yourself on a $12 an hour job with almost $600 dollars a month in bills.... *


seriousy? dammit i make that and i cant do half the job youre doing...... :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

preach on brother preach on :biggrin:...


----------



## Sixty34me

detail detail detail! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

Mr. cornhole


----------



## Gorilla Bob

speak on it billy............ speak on it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Jun 14 2008, 12:49 PM~10868864-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Much props homie, gonna be one of the baddest Lacs out  amazing work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks brother, im glad we got good peeps in the fam like yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 03:08 PM~10869579
> *I know what your saying bro. I see this shit all the time. But you gotta ignore it and not let it get to ya. Your very good at what you do and never half ass anything. Youve learned alot from building this ride and it shows. The skills you have with the polishing and everything is fuckin insane. I wish I could build a car half as good as yours. But my problem is no patience. Like the that transmission. I couldnt do that shit man. I might polish on it for like 3 hours...but then Id be like fuck this and paint it lol. Ive got alot of respect for you dude.  Show, street, or whatever you want to call this car...it will be one of the best.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn jro, that means alot bro, i always thought perhaps cause i live in the country i get no respect...lol, naw thanks alot bro, keep on painting man you definatly have a strong gift for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 06:39 PM~10870392
> *seriousy? dammit i make that and i cant do half the job youre doing...... :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have only about $500 a month to play with on this car, and thats not much when your trying to build something real clean... takes alot of doe.... Big doe :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by R.O. caddy [email protected] 14 2008, 10:10 PM~10871257
> *preach on brother preach on :biggrin:...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup adam, i know you feel me on this shit....
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 10:37 PM~10871410
> *detail detail detail! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup shawn
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gorilla Bob_@Jun 14 2008, 11:40 PM~10871736
> *speak on it billy............ speak on it
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 14 2008, 11:19 PM~10871623
> *Mr. cornhole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 aw hell no he did... caught me in action , i got that jordan look biting my tounge on the toss :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABYBOY78

looking good homie, keep up the good work


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 15 2008, 01:50 AM~10872207
> *thanks brother, im glad we got good peeps in the fam like yourself
> damn jro, that means alot bro, i always thought perhaps cause i live in the country i get no respect...lol, naw thanks alot bro, keep on painting man you definatly have a strong gift for it.
> i have only about $500 a month to play with on this car, and thats not much when your trying to build something real clean... takes alot of doe.... Big doe :biggrin:
> sup adam, i know you feel me on this shit....
> sup shawn
> 
> 
> *


not butt hurt fellas im just keeping it real, im tired of the fake shit, from now on im not associating with fake lowriders...... i hear alot cause i talk with everyone as much as i can, then i get on here and see the same ones i think are ok with me veiwing my topic a couple different times and not posting a god damn word good or bad but goes to the next mans topic and says somethin, oh and in person its a bigger trip they dont even want to speak to ya...lol.... I guess im not liked much in Ky... oh well , at least i tried to be a nice guy :uh: :roflmao: :tears: :tears:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 15 2008, 12:00 AM~10872234
> *not butt hurt fellas im  just keeping it real, im tired of the fake shit, from now on im not associating with fake lowriders......  i hear alot cause i talk with everyone as much as i can, then i get on here and see the same ones i think are ok with me veiwing my topic a couple different times and not posting a god damn word good or bad but goes to the next mans topic and says somethin, oh and in person its a bigger trip they dont even want to speak to ya...lol.... I guess im not liked much in Ky... oh well , at least i tried to be a nice guy :uh:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


wow 20 years and the same problems still around, and we didnt have internet then. Billy your an amazing builder who should be proud of your talent. Don't let words change what you are. I personally can't wait to see your piece of ART out at a show to really see the love you put in it. My hats off to you.


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 15 2008, 12:00 AM~10872234
> *not butt hurt fellas im  just keeping it real, im tired of the fake shit, from now on im not associating with fake lowriders......  i hear alot cause i talk with everyone as much as i can, then i get on here and see the same ones i think are ok with me veiwing my topic a couple different times and not posting a god damn word good or bad but goes to the next mans topic and says somethin, oh and in person its a bigger trip they dont even want to speak to ya...lol.... I guess im not liked much in Ky... oh well , at least i tried to be a nice guy :uh:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


OK OK lets all kiss billys ass so he will feel better about his car.  Fuck that let em hate and then let em hate even more when your rolling that bitch down the street any time any where and pulling up to a show and just blowing people away. I wish i had half the skill and the resources you have bro. I cant wait to see the finished product.Then well see how much hatin goes on. but on a lighter note i wish i only had about 600 dollars a month in bills. Fuck im payin a g JUST in daycare but that will be over soon so it ll get better.Point is car looks dope so far and dont let any mother fucker bring you down keep doin what your doin and dont be scared to call for help.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Jun 15 2008, 07:34 AM~10872472-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow 20 years and the same problems still around, and we didnt have internet then. Billy your an amazing builder who should be proud of your talent. Don't let words change what you are. I personally can't wait to see your piece of ART out at a show to really see the love you put in it. My hats off to you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man i guess it will never change, it just blows me away how unsupportive some can be, kinda discouraging in its own way, theres alot that show support and they are thanked for it, its just the ones that keep quiet that bother you, You almost dont know how to take them , like they want to compete, i dont like competing and thats not why im building a car, i just want to ride and enjoy, i guess sometimes when you try to go far with a car some look at you like you wanna compete with them, then comes the hating behind closed doors, i know for a fact it happens.... thanks for the kind words bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHAT-SO_@Jun 15 2008, 09:52 AM~10872719
> *OK OK lets all kiss billys ass so he will feel better about his car.   Fuck that let em hate and then let em hate even more when your rolling that bitch down the street any time any where and pulling up to a show and just blowing people away. I wish i had half the skill and the resources you have bro. I cant wait to see the finished product.Then well see how much hatin goes on. but on a lighter note i wish i only had about 600 dollars a month in bills. Fuck im payin a g JUST in daycare but that will be over soon so it ll get better.Point is car looks dope so far and dont let any mother fucker bring you down keep doin what your doin and dont be scared to call for help.
> *


no no bro, i dont want noone kissing my ass cause i aint nothin special,im not doing anything that hasnt been done before by someone, it really has nothing to do with me but everyone doing their best in general, its about everyone getting along and showing support for the ones that try to make the scene happen in our state, like lux montreal stated Ky has alot of talent, unfortunatly that brings competiton which brings hate , i guess i had to harp on it when i heard some stuff the other day


----------



## Gorilla Bob

i myself cant wait to kick tonya out the passenger seat so i can ride bitch....... lol




j/ke





and when we /you get it on the road ill be right there cleanin on the undercarrige lol



much love billy jus shake it off homie..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 15 2008, 01:35 PM~10873762
> *i myself cant wait to kick tonya out  the passenger seat so i can ride bitch....... lol
> j/ke
> and when we /you  get it on the road ill be right there cleanin on the undercarrige lol
> much love billy jus shake it off homie..
> *


lol, man its gonna be fun, im really ready to get it together, frame off was alot more work than i ever thought, everything has to be replaced, i might be getting a house soon so the car will be coming together fast within the next 2 months i dont want to move into a new home with parts everywhere...lol


----------



## S10lifted

Man this build up is horrible!!!!!! I will be there with a trailer to "dispose" of it for you :biggrin: J/K looks great


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 14 2008, 11:05 AM~10868740
> *thanks bro, appreciate that, seems like i get more props from out of state guys than i do even in my own state.
> 
> lots of hate in ky, fuck em, :uh:  I give props anytime i can, I 've heard some think im a dickrider over that but the truth is I really enjoy to see people making moves and doing their thing, being successful and happy
> 
> There is some cool ass people tho,  some arent simple minded fucks like the others are , they arent too proud of themselves to  mind giving props to a man for the hard work hes doing,  i can point the proud ones out so easy its pathetic... i think everyone in ky can cause it shows, Most are on that competiotion ego trip...lol      You know how it goes, some know the cars going to be bad ass but cant stand it, especially when  your building and paying for the shit yourself on a $12 an hour job with almost $600 dollars a month in bills.... still doing the damn thing till its finished i wont never quit
> *


Man, u get mad respect from me. Even tho we don't know each other well, ur the type of person I could call and ask you for advise like that one time I called and asked if gettin that other Lac was a good idea. Use them haters for motivation, put it like this. If you don't have haters, then your not doing somethin right. Now finish that LAC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jun 15 2008, 04:56 PM~10874412
> *Man, u get mad respect from me. Even tho we don't know each other well, ur the type of person I could call and ask you for advise like that one time I called and asked if gettin that other Lac was a good idea. Use them haters for motivation, put it like this. If you don't have haters, then your not doing somethin right. Now finish that LAC!!! :biggrin:
> *


couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Sixty34me

I have said it before, I hate you billy, but that is also my jelousy talking....LOL. Naw man I have nothing but love for ya homie. you have been nothing but cool since the first time you found out who I was.  I had been around a lot before but you just didn't know me yet. I tend to keep quiet. I talk more on here then in person, cuz I'm acutally a very shy person. So If I just say whats up and that be bout it other then just simple talk, please don't take that as any dissrespect. I love this car and all the detail you put into it! That is whats going to seperate this car from the rest! Much love to a cool ass homie with a bad ass lac!


----------



## ~~RED~~

hey Billy........you suck, your detail sucks, and your tranny sucks! its better than mine so I hate it!

















































































































na man I got love for you! Im in the same boat as you man. I have learned everything about painting, body work and, building a car on my Impala. Its not the nicest car i have ever seen, but I know that when I redo it or build another, it will be that much better. The crazy thing is, if everybody thinks this caddy is nice.............let em know what you next will be like!!!!  Doing this shit to your best, at all cost will MAKE you a builder and nothing else! Dont sweat them Billy when I got my chevy 10 years ago!.....lol I had alot of people say that the car would never be anything, but look at me know! :biggrin: keep it up


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 15 2008, 03:29 PM~10874537
> *couldnt have said it better myself.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

well I'll post something and say I love this build topic I do look at it alot and not post so I will start posting more :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 14 2008, 01:05 PM~10868740
> *thanks bro, appreciate that, seems like i get more props from out of state guys than i do even in my own state.
> 
> lots of hate in ky, fuck em, :uh:  I give props anytime i can, I 've heard some think im a dickrider over that but the truth is I really enjoy to see people making moves and doing their thing, being successful and happy
> 
> There is some cool ass people tho,  some arent simple minded fucks like the others are , they arent too proud of themselves to  mind giving props to a man for the hard work hes doing,  i can point the proud ones out so easy its pathetic... i think everyone in ky can cause it shows, Most are on that competiotion ego trip...lol      You know how it goes, some know the cars going to be bad ass but cant stand it, especially when  your building and paying for the shit yourself on a $12 an hour job with almost $600 dollars a month in bills.... still doing the damn thing till its finished i wont never quit
> *


I'll give you props when you bring it out, I make $15 an hour and have well over $600 a month in bills...my impala will be a super slow build. Just take your time and bring it out when it's ready bro. Looks good so far though, don't get fed up with it. The quality and detail into this ride will make it speak for itself and you won't need anybody to tell you it looks good because you already know it. Most of the time if I'm at a show I'm with my wife and midget so if I don't really speak to anybody...I'm not too proud just trying to keep up with a crazy ass 3 year old. Keep your head up...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jun 15 2008, 03:24 PM~10874281
> *Man this build up is horrible!!!!!!  I will be there with a trailer to "dispose" of it for you  :biggrin: J/K looks great
> *


:wave:



> _Originally posted by folkster34+Jun 15 2008, 03:56 PM~10874412-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man, u get mad respect from me. Even tho we don't know each other well, ur the type of person I could call and ask you for advise like that one time I called and asked if gettin that other Lac was a good idea. Use them haters for motivation, put it like this. If you don't have haters, then your not doing somethin right. Now finish that LAC!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by exc[email protected] 15 2008, 04:29 PM~10874537
> *couldnt have said it better myself.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 06:53 PM~10875128
> *I have said it before, I hate you billy, but that is also my jelousy talking....LOL. Naw man I have nothing but love for ya homie. you have been nothing but cool since the first time you found out who I was.   I had been around a lot before but you just didn't know me yet. I tend to keep quiet. I talk more on here then in person, cuz I'm acutally a very shy person. So If I just say whats up and that be bout it other then just simple talk, please don't take that as any dissrespect. I love this car and all the detail you put into it! That is whats going to seperate this car from the rest! Much love to a cool ass homie with a bad ass lac!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man i was shy at first when i met you guys up there, i envy you guys up in louisville, i wish i could live there so i could hang out more often, alot of you guys have shown nothing but love for luxurious and others and we will do the same back
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~~RED~~_@Jun 15 2008, 08:23 PM~10875557
> *hey Billy........you suck, your detail sucks, and your tranny sucks! its better than mine so I hate it!
> na man I got love for you! Im in the same boat as you man. I have learned everything about painting, body work and, building a car on my Impala. Its not the nicest car i have ever seen, but I know that when I redo it or build another, it will be that much better. The crazy thing is, if everybody thinks this caddy is nice.............let em know what you next will be like!!!!   Doing this shit to your best, at all cost will MAKE you a builder and nothing else! Dont sweat them Billy when I got my chevy 10 years ago!.....lol  I had alot of people say that the car would never be anything, but look at me know! :biggrin:  keep it up
> *


 :wave: josh your car is a masterpeice and well deserved in my eyes, you went thru hell and back on it and are very extremely patient if i had it my way i would give your car front page of every mag in the world, "even the gay porno mags"...j/k :biggrin: seriously, as a person you and the big I, and a couple of others in louisville have shown nothin but love for me even tho i dont live up there, i respect you guys to the fullest, and will never turn my back on you guys, im glad we all became friends, getting back in the game was one of the best things that ever happen to me, learning as i go is the second best :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Jun 15 2008, 08:41 PM~10875647-->
> 
> 
> 
> well I'll post something and say I love this build topic I do look at it alot and not post so I will start posting more  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wasnt harping on you scott, i know you know how to give props and dont hate behind my back, most people that went thru what you have on your car do have a peice of mind about the struggle, cant wait to throw down some cold beer with ya man, grill time :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 15 2008, 08:46 PM~10875671
> *I'll give you props when you bring it out, I make $15 an hour and have well over $600 a month in bills...my impala will be a super slow build. Just take your time and bring it out when it's ready bro. Looks good so far though, don't get fed up with it. The quality and detail into this ride will make it speak for itself and you won't need anybody to tell you it looks good because you already know it. Most of the time if I'm at a show I'm with my wife and midget so if I don't really speak to anybody...I'm not too proud just trying to keep up with a crazy ass 3 year old. Keep your head up...
> *


thanks man, come up and shoot the shit with me next time were around


----------



## ~~RED~~

thats cool man, Thanks for the props and the respect! You deserve it as well, thats why you get it from me, and everyone else.


----------



## 187_Regal

ok you got me you got me i really really like your tranny....its nice and shiny and i really am jealous that my street car is not as nice as yours....lol...just kiddin bro but you better keep your word and drive the hell outta it when you get it done.....whats the point in building a car and not driving it. It completely eliminates the purpose of building a car and not driving it....lol....Maybe just one day i can get my car on your level and be able to say yeah thats mine,.......and i drive it.....so what...lol....do your thing bro....i might not post on here how nice your work is but i do talk to you on the phone and tell you from time to time....even when you drunk dial me.....lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 15 2008, 09:45 PM~10876027
> *ok you got me you got me i really really like your tranny....its nice and shiny and i really am jealous that my street car is not as nice as yours....lol...just kiddin bro but you better keep your word and drive the hell outta it when you get it done.....whats the point in building a car and not driving it. It completely eliminates the purpose of building a car and not driving it....lol....Maybe just one day i can get my car on your level and be able to say yeah thats mine,.......and i drive it.....so what...lol....do your thing bro....i might not post on here how nice your work is but i do talk to you on the phone and tell you from time to time....even when you drunk dial me.....lol
> *


naw man, i dont want people to get the idea that im beggin for respect, i know respect is earned not given, i was talking about everybody in general that are from ky and are putting it down, trying to do positive things, helping one another never really get the respect they deserve or props, i know you feel me on that, its not just me, ive seen it bro, and yes i know russ cares about a honky, even when i drunk dial ya :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

Did I hear drunk dailing? The other day, my OG sent me a drunk email. None of it made sence but it was funny


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 15 2008, 11:05 PM~10876142
> *naw man, i dont want people to get the idea that im beggin for respect, i know respect is earned not given, i was talking about everybody in general that are from ky and are putting it down,  trying to do positive things, helping one another never really get the respect they deserve or props, i know you feel me on that, its not just me, ive seen it bro, and yes i know russ cares about a honky, even when i drunk dial ya :biggrin:
> *



dude just do what you do i like to joke and play with people....some can handle it and others....well we will just say its not for everybody....some people take things waaaaay too seriously.....some people think im a hater, immature, or just a dumb ass but when it comes down to it i just have fun and i could give a fuck less what others think.....its a whole lot easier that way.......but just do what you do and let the car speak for itself. when people see it they will know what kinda work went into it....


----------



## 81 lac

to the top 4 billy


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Man Billy I got excited about 6 or 7 pages back when I saw the first piece of chrome go on and now I'm not satisfaied. NEED MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 15 2008, 06:54 PM~10875707
> *
> yeah man i was shy at first when i met you guys up there, i envy you guys up in louisville, i wish i could live there so i could hang out more often, alot of you guys have shown nothing but love for luxurious and others and we will do the same back
> *


I couldn't tell you were shy the first time Bob introduced us. You talked up a storm...LOL. Now you're more then welcome up here in the ville anytime. I try my best to show as much respect to all clubs, unless they pissed me off, but that is a different story. Like I said before you have shown nothing but the upmost respect for me as well as others I have seen you talk to. That to me is what makes a lowrider a lowrider. That type of person will get my respect more then some ass hole who might have the badest lowrider in the country.


----------



## 64 Drop

bump


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 16 2008, 08:57 AM~10878316
> *dude just do what you do i like to joke and play with people....some can handle it and others....well we will just say its not for everybody....some people take things waaaaay too seriously.....some people think im a hater, immature, or just a dumb ass but when it comes down to it i just have fun and i could give a fuck less what others think.....its a whole lot easier that way.......but just do what you do and let the car speak for itself. when people see it they will know what kinda work went into it....
> *


This is exactly what i was going to say. Nothing else fuckin matters. Especially not this internet BS or patting each other on the back over pictures on the computer screen


----------



## 3onthree

i just went through this whole topic and this is gonna be one badass lac. good work luxurious this is just the motivation i need for my lac


----------



## caddisid

I just went thru all 30 pages of this thread. car looks great cant wait to see it finished. get it done already. great job...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Jun 16 2008, 07:57 AM~10878316-->
> 
> 
> 
> dude just do what you do i like to joke and play with people....some can handle it and others....well we will just say its not for everybody....some people take things waaaaay too seriously.....some people think im a hater, immature, or just a dumb ass but when it comes down to it i just have fun and i could give a fuck less what others think.....its a whole lot easier that way.......but just do what you do and let the car speak for itself. when people see it they will know what kinda work went into it....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 81 [email protected] 16 2008, 06:14 PM~10882204
> *to the top 4 billy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 06:40 PM~10882407
> *Man Billy I got excited about 6 or 7  pages back when I saw the first piece of chrome go on and now I'm not satisfaied.  NEED MORE PICS  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahha, yeah i know its one of those slow builds :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 08:13 PM~10883100
> *I couldn't tell you were shy the first time Bob introduced us. You talked up a storm...LOL. Now you're more then welcome up here in the ville anytime. I try my best to show as much respect to all clubs, unless they pissed me off, but that is a different story. Like I said before you have shown nothing  but the upmost respect for me as well as others I have seen you talk to. That to me is what makes a lowrider a lowrider. That type of person will get my respect more then some ass hole who might have the badest lowrider in the country.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks shawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 17 2008, 11:41 PM~10893644
> *This is exactly what i was going to say. Nothing else fuckin matters. Especially not this internet BS or patting each other on the back over pictures on the computer screen
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre absolutly right
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caddisid_@Jun 18 2008, 05:20 AM~10895299
> *I just went thru all 30 pages of this thread. car looks great cant wait to see it finished. get it done already. great job...
> *


thanks im trying bro, i been working on some other things , but im fixin to get back on her


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 18 2008, 11:28 AM~10897461
> *thanks shawn
> *


----------



## 81 lac

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jun 18 2008, 01:45 AM~10894346
> *i just went through this whole topic and this is gonna be one badass lac. good work luxurious this is just the motivation i need for my lac
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## La Lo

hey Billy :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 22 2008, 07:33 AM~10923943
> *hey Billy :wave:
> *


sup man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 14 2008, 12:05 PM~10868740
> *thanks bro, appreciate that, seems like i get more props from out of state guys than i do even in my own state.
> 
> lots of hate in ky, fuck em, :uh:  I give props anytime i can, I 've heard some think im a dickrider over that but the truth is I really enjoy to see people making moves and doing their thing, being successful and happy
> 
> There is some cool ass people tho,  some arent simple minded fucks like the others are , they arent too proud of themselves to  mind giving props to a man for the hard work hes doing,  i can point the proud ones out so easy its pathetic... i think everyone in ky can cause it shows, Most are on that competiotion ego trip...lol      You know how it goes, some know the cars going to be bad ass but cant stand it, especially when  your building and paying for the shit yourself on a $12 an hour job with almost $600 dollars a month in bills.... still doing the damn thing till its finished i wont never quit
> *


damn Billy you just exploded again!!!! :0 But remember I call you every night to tell you your caddy is gonna be full show!!! :biggrin:  Next time I call ya, I'm gonna take that Kentucky accent...We'll say I'm from E-town, Louisville or Lexington... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2008, 02:15 PM~10925476
> *damn Billy you just exploded again!!!! :0  But remember I call you every night to tell you your caddy is gonna be full show!!! :biggrin:    Next time I call ya, I'm gonna take that Kentucky accent...We'll say I'm from E-town, Louisville or Lexington... :biggrin:
> *


naw bro, i had my reasons, im over it now, i realize theres always gonna be hate under the table....... yeah man you are very supportive and i aprreciate that.... as for my accent its mine, i earned it...lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 22 2008, 02:19 PM~10925510
> *naw bro, i had my reasons, im over it now, i realize theres always gonna be hate under the table....... yeah man you are very supportive and i aprreciate that.... as for my accent its mine, i earned it...lol :biggrin:
> *



Yeah it's one of those cool ass southern accent... :biggrin: But seriously Billy, you know what I think about your buildup and you caddy cause I tell you everyday...I look at a lot of buildups on here and looking at yours made me realize that my fleet ain't really up to par with yours and I thought mine was really nice...I learned a lot looking at your buildup and it is gonna help me build a better ride for the next one I do...I don't know about people in Kentucky but I know I look at your buildup sometimes and see things and I don't write anything but believe me, it makes me want to go back to the drawing board and redo a lot of shit on my cars...You are a motivating force in this game for a lot of people Billy and that is God honest truth...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2008, 02:30 PM~10925585
> *Yeah it's one of those cool ass southern accent...  :biggrin: But seriously Billy, you know what I think about your buildup and you caddy cause I tell you everyday...I look at a lot of buildups on here and looking at yours made me realize that my fleet ain't really up to par with yours and I thought mine was really nice...I learned a lot looking at your buildup and it is gonna help me build a better ride for the next one I do...I don't know about people in Kentucky but I know I look at your buildup sometimes and see things and I don't write anything but believe me, it makes me want to go back to the drawing board and redo a lot of shit on my cars...You are a motivating force in this game for a lot of people Billy and that is God honest truth...
> *


thanks dave, yeah man i know you love the attention to small details and give props for it, im just extremely picky with my shit, the way i see it is why go thru hell and spend lots of cash if it wont last, i try to do preventive maintance on every part i can that way it can be somewhat solid and last... It wont be the flashiest lac built but it will be one of its kind on a clean scale......im not the only one from ky that goes the extra mile for the details, these guys can build and they influence me to push the extra mile... thanks for your support and for being a motivation force bro , like they said none will know how its gonna look until its done, even me


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 22 2008, 03:44 PM~10925945
> *thanks dave, yeah man i know you love the attention to small details and give props for it, im just extremely picky with my shit, the way i see it is why go thru hell and spend lots of cash if it wont last, i try to do preventive maintance on every part i can that way it can be somewhat solid and last... It wont be the flashiest lac built but it will be one of its kind on  a clean scale......im not the only one from ky that goes the extra mile for the details, these guys can build and they influence me to push the extra mile... thanks for your support and for being a motivation force bro , like they said none will know how its gonna look until its done, even me
> *


----------



## timdog57

I hate you billy and your car is black!? :dunno:

















:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 23 2008, 10:40 AM~10931170
> *I hate you billy and your car is black!?  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jun 22 2008, 03:30 PM~10925585-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's one of those cool ass southern accent...  :biggrin: But seriously Billy, you know what I think about your buildup and you caddy cause I tell you everyday...I look at a lot of buildups on here and looking at yours made me realize that my fleet ain't really up to par with yours and I thought mine was really nice...I learned a lot looking at your buildup and it is gonna help me build a better ride for the next one I do...I don't know about people in Kentucky but I know I look at your buildup sometimes and see things and I don't write anything but believe me, it makes me want to go back to the drawing board and redo a lot of shit on my cars...You are a motivating force in this game for a lot of people Billy and that is God honest truth...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 22 2008, 04:44 PM~10925945
> *thanks dave, yeah man i know you love the attention to small details and give props for it, im just extremely picky with my shit, the way i see it is why go thru hell and spend lots of cash if it wont last, i try to do preventive maintance on every part i can that way it can be somewhat solid and last... It wont be the flashiest lac built but it will be one of its kind on  a clean scale......im not the only one from ky that goes the extra mile for the details, these guys can build and they influence me to push the extra mile... thanks for your support and for being a motivation force bro , like they said none will know how its gonna look until its done, even me
> *



I just want a hug


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 23 2008, 02:38 PM~10932294
> *I just want a hug
> *



As long as you have clothes on. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i'll give you such a pinch!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 23 2008, 01:40 PM~10932305
> *As long as you have clothes on.  :biggrin:
> *


and take that pistol out cho pocket :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 23 2008, 02:41 PM~10932321
> *and take that pistol out cho pocket :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



smack you in the head with it lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 23 2008, 01:43 PM~10932332
> *smack you in the head with it lol
> *


sexual abuse, i know my rights :0


----------



## BATMAN87

Whats up Billy? Man I cant wait to see this thing on the streets!!! :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Jun 23 2008, 03:21 PM~10934110
> *Whats up Billy? Man I cant wait to see this thing on the streets!!! :0
> *


word


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

to the top for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

:wave: sup Billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup guys :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:wave:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

billy is my hero :biggrin: i'm gonna hit you up probably tomorrow bro, we gotta do something over vacation next week homie


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 25 2008, 11:00 PM~10952145
> *billy is my hero  :biggrin:    i'm gonna hit you up probably tomorrow bro, we gotta do something over vacation next week homie
> *


damn right! you both have cars to build :biggrin: 
I guess I cant talk though. :tongue:


----------



## BABYBOY78

ttt for one down ass car builder and true lowrider..... LuxuriouS 4 Life


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 26 2008, 12:53 AM~10953005
> *damn right!  you both have cars to build  :biggrin:
> I guess I cant talk though.  :tongue:
> *


Hell no you cant. lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *damn right! you both have cars to build
> I guess I cant talk though*


 :roflmao: whats up darren :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Jun 25 2008, 03:58 PM~10949664-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 10:00 PM~10952145
> *billy is my hero  :biggrin:    i'm gonna hit you up probably tomorrow bro, we gotta do something over vacation next week homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man, 11days of freedom, well not really, i cant wait to get something done, im gonna shoot for fiberglassing the insides of the quarters, spraying the jambs, finishing the tranny,and hopefully get the frame fully mocked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 11:53 PM~10953005
> *damn right!  you both have cars to build  :biggrin:
> I guess I cant talk though.  :tongue:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 01:03 AM~10953555
> *ttt for one down ass car builder and true lowrider..... LuxuriouS 4 Life
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your doin the damn thing in chi bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-JRO_@Jun 26 2008, 01:57 AM~10953938
> *Hell no you cant. lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:02 AM~10955459
> *:wave:
> yeah man, 11days of freedom, well not really, i cant wait to get something done, im gonna shoot for fiberglassing the insides of the quarters, spraying the jambs, finishing the tranny,and hopefully get the frame fully mocked up
> *


:wow: Can't wait to see some more pics homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

you and me both, sent the rear housing off for some triple plating show chrome this morning, :0 fucking $242.00 residential just shipped one way ,fuck it :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:03 PM~10961058
> *you and me both, sent the rear housing off for some triple plating show chrome this morning,  :0  fucking $242.00  residential just shipped one way ,fuck it :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 27 2008, 12:18 AM~10961178
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SUP HOMIE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jun 27 2008, 12:20 AM~10961199
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


sup shawn, whats good bro


----------



## StreetStyleJG

overkill  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## folkster34

Billy!!!!! 
Any new pictures :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty+Jun 27 2008, 05:47 AM~10962135-->
> 
> 
> 
> overkill    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-folkster34_@Jun 27 2008, 05:47 AM~10962136
> *Billy!!!!!
> Any new pictures :dunno:
> *


nah, none yet, im working on some tho


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 This lac is gonna be killer!!!!much props to ya man, This car will still be solid long from now when others will have rusted away. And the wide whites look just fine dude its all about what the builder wants anyway. Good luck with the rest of your build, cant wait to see the rest of the paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jun 27 2008, 03:24 PM~10964905
> *:0 This lac is gonna be killer!!!!much props to ya man, This car will still be solid long from now when others will have rusted away. And the wide whites look just fine dude its all about what the builder wants anyway. Good luck with the rest of your build, cant wait to see the rest of the paint job :thumbsup:
> *


thanks luxman, yeah i want it to last along time I want my grand kids grand kids to own it, i cant bury it with me or could I :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 14 2008, 12:05 PM~10868740
> *thanks bro, appreciate that, seems like i get more props from out of state guys than i do even in my own state.
> 
> lots of hate in ky, fuck em, :uh:  I give props anytime i can, I 've heard some think im a dickrider over that but the truth is I really enjoy to see people making moves and doing their thing, being successful and happy
> 
> There is some cool ass people tho,  some arent simple minded fucks like the others are , they arent too proud of themselves to  mind giving props to a man for the hard work hes doing,  i can point the proud ones out so easy its pathetic... i think everyone in ky can cause it shows, Most are on that competiotion ego trip...lol      You know how it goes, some know the cars going to be bad ass but cant stand it, especially when  your building and paying for the shit yourself on a $12 an hour job with almost $600 dollars a month in bills.... still doing the damn thing till its finished i wont never quit
> *



i hear ya bro. :biggrin: 



more pics.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 27 2008, 07:27 PM~10966369
> *i hear ya bro.  :biggrin:
> more pics.
> *


sup rivi, mayne that sig is how i really feel, i pick my boogers too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## richie562

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 10:46 PM~10784421
> *still have to finish the other side...
> 
> Alot of fucken work , RED my fingers really do feel like hotdogs...lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 6Deuced

whats up hillBILLY???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 28 2008, 12:56 AM~10968114
> *whats up hillBILLY???
> *


sup cracker jack where you been at :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

not much gong on here bro, haven't done shit to my 62 in ages, losing motivation. I just ordered a bunch of chrome goodies for the motor though, pullies, alternator, water pump etc. shits not looking ot good though. you see my boy who ha sthe shop in his backyard where i was building the car, and where i was planning on finishing the last pieces, doors fenders hood trunk, read support and fenderwells, well he is pretty well completley gone mental and has this 40 year old girlfriend with a 9 year old kid, who he just moved in to his house!! to make things even more fucked up, she's pregnant! oh yeah, he's 24! WTF going thru his head, i dont know, i tried talking ot him way befor ethis preggos shit and he wouldn't listen, he's just keeps on digging, i dont even feel comfortable going over there anymore, theres kiddy shit everywhere, the garage has been completely over taken, i'm just glad i got my body and frame at my own crib now, i bought a house just in the nick of time, i'm thinking i might have to finish my parts at my works bodyshop


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 28 2008, 01:05 AM~10968171
> *not much gong on here bro, haven't done shit to my 62 in ages, losing motivation. I just ordered a bunch of chrome goodies for the motor though, pullies, alternator, water pump etc. shits not looking ot good though. you see my boy who ha sthe shop in his backyard where i was building the car, and where i was planning on finishing the last pieces, doors fenders hood trunk, read support and fenderwells, well he is pretty well completley gone mental and has this 40 year old girlfriend with a 9 year old kid, who he just moved in to his house!! to make things even more fucked up, she's pregnant! oh yeah, he's 24! WTF going thru his head, i dont know, i tried talking ot him way befor ethis preggos shit and he wouldn't listen, he's just keeps on digging, i dont even feel comfortable going over there anymore, theres kiddy shit everywhere, the garage has been completely over taken, i'm just glad i got my body and frame at my own crib now, i bought a house just in the nick of time, i'm thinking i might have to finish my parts at my works bodyshop
> *


damn, my painter is going thru some shit too at the moment, i feel what you mean tho, im dont like going to work on it there much anymore, too much bullshit, hes always pissed over something his family is going thru


----------



## 805rickmajestics

great work bro im waiting to see the out come like everyone else :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 11:08 PM~10968192
> *damn, my painter is going thru some shit too at the moment, i feel what you mean tho, im dont like going to work on it there much anymore, too much bullshit, hes always pissed over something his family is going thru
> *


 i know man, its fucked some times i consider just putting my project up for trade for a driver, or some shit, crazy talk and i dont want to do that, but it comes across my mind. i got a shit load of time and money in this thing though, and i want nothing more to finish it and take that bitch for a cruise, i know that first ride will be the best feeling in my life, even better than the first time i got laid!!!! that really wasn't that great though and i sure hope my first roll lasts longer!! LMAO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Jun 28 2008, 01:10 AM~10968206
> *great work bro im waiting to see the out come like everyone else :biggrin:
> *


thanks man, i really apreciate that, i loved your lac ever since i seen it on the 360 low vid, "freaky behavior" is somthin else  :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics

:thumbsup: is that the only time u seen it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 28 2008, 01:12 AM~10968214
> *i know man, its fucked some times i consider just putting my project up for trade for a driver, or some shit, crazy talk and i dont want to do that, but it comes across my mind. i got a shit load of time and money in this thing though, and i want nothing more to finish it and take that bitch for a cruise, i know that first ride will be the best feeling in my life, even better than the first time i got laid!!!! that really wasn't that great though and i sure hope my first roll lasts longer!! LMAO
> *


lol yeah i hear that, it should last a lil longer, naw man keep it you will want to kill yourself if you get rid of it for something not as clean, the wait will be worth it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Jun 28 2008, 01:16 AM~10968231
> *:thumbsup: is that the only time u seen it
> *


that and pics from on here, i know you've upgrded alot since the 360 vid, id like to see it in person someday tho along with the undertaker and more from the big M, i can tell its str8 and a clean car


----------



## 805rickmajestics

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 11:20 PM~10968244
> *that and pics from on here, i know you've upgrded alot since the 360 vid, id like to see it in person someday tho along with the undertaker and more from the big M, i can tell its str8 and a clean car
> *


cool yea i built mine for the streets but its got me in a few mags and some 1st places at lowrider im always doin something new


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Jun 28 2008, 01:22 AM~10968249
> *cool yea i built mine for the streets but its got me in a few mags and some 1st places at lowrider im always doin something new
> *


i like those tan cloth tops on em along with your murals makes it super clean, my girl would be quite jealous of murals like that on my ride :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 11:24 PM~10968257
> *i like those tan cloth tops on em  along with your murals makes it super clean, my girl would be quite jealous of murals like that on my ride :biggrin:
> *


trust me my girl wasnt to happy at first but shes still gettin used to it she knows why its called freaky behavior :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 11:46 PM~10784421
> *still have to finish the other side...
> 
> Alot of fucken work , RED my fingers really do feel like hotdogs...lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ttt for the trans that made me pee myself :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics+Jun 28 2008, 01:28 AM~10968275-->
> 
> 
> 
> trust me my girl wasnt to happy at first but shes still gettin used to it she knows why its called freaky behavior :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 yeah mine said id be cut off...lol :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rivistyle_@Jun 28 2008, 10:59 AM~10969184
> *ttt for the trans that made me pee myself  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Jun 28 2008, 12:28 AM~10968275
> *trust me my girl wasnt to happy at first but shes still gettin used to it she knows why its called freaky behavior :biggrin:
> *


you dont have a girl fool your gay :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:roflmao: I heard he had jokes...... :wave:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

now I finally got the rad support wrapped up the way i wanted it, Ijust got done putting it all back together


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jun 28 2008, 11:11 PM~10972287
> *:thumbsup:
> *


shizzle


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 28 2008, 09:37 PM~10972422
> *shizzle
> *


 dizzle


----------



## VooDoo Lounge




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 28 2008, 10:31 PM~10972399
> *now I finally got the rad support wrapped up the way i wanted it, Ijust got done putting it all back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 dam that shit looks good


----------



## Sixty34me

word!


----------



## folkster34

:biggrin: damn, bling bling! :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

AMAZING BUILD BILLY.... TRULY A WORK OF ART, KEEP IT UP..........

LOVE THE FAT WHITES


----------



## abel




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT+Jun 29 2008, 12:39 AM~10972758-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 dam that shit looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jesus saves :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 10:36 AM~10973731
> *word!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 11:49 AM~10973976
> *:biggrin: damn, bling bling! :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SIC'N'[email protected] 29 2008, 12:29 PM~10974141
> *AMAZING BUILD BILLY.... TRULY A WORK OF ART,  KEEP IT UP..........
> 
> LOVE THE FAT WHITES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks danny
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Jun 29 2008, 01:08 PM~10974263
> *
> *


----------



## different

you arent messin around are you? this car is gonna be sick


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

just ordered some goodies for my 350 off ebay, i wanted the endurashine version of these, i like the shiny with the black lines in them


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by different_@Jun 29 2008, 04:03 PM~10974891
> *you arent messin around are you? this car is gonna be sick
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man, i like what you did with yours too homie


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 29 2008, 05:12 PM~10974918
> *:biggrin: thanks man, i like what you did with yours too homie
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by different_@Jun 29 2008, 04:14 PM~10974933
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 28 2008, 09:22 PM~10972064
> *:roflmao:  I heard he had jokes...... :wave:
> *


who me :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 29 2008, 11:10 PM~10977329
> *who me  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 29 2008, 05:10 PM~10974915
> *just ordered some goodies for my 350 off ebay, i wanted the endurashine version of these, i like the shiny with the black lines in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You only got it for the free T-shirt.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 29 2008, 11:23 PM~10977439
> *You only got it for the free T-shirt.
> *


i know it, watch it be a small :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 12:24 AM~10977445
> *i know it, watch it be a small :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what, too big for ya??? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 29 2008, 11:38 PM~10977563
> *what, too big for ya???  :biggrin:
> *


yep, i guess tonya can have it... :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

you 2 are both extra munchkin!


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 2 2008, 11:46 PM~10784421
> *still have to finish the other side...
> 
> Alot of fucken work , RED my fingers really do feel like hotdogs...lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats some dedication.. keep up the good work billy..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking real nice Billy...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Jun 29 2008, 11:44 PM~10977613-->
> 
> 
> 
> you 2 are both extra munchkin!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 11:48 PM~10977645
> *now thats some dedication.. keep up the good work billy..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 29 2008, 11:51 PM~10977663
> *looking real nice Billy...
> *




thanks dave and toe-knee


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> jesus saves :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

change of plans my axle isnt going to miami, after stressing my mind on who i was going to get for the plateing i decided to ship it to blackmagic in las vegas, hopefully Ron takes good care of it for me!


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 05:28 PM~10983434
> *change of plans my axle isnt going to miami, after stressing my mind on who i was going to get for the  plateing i decided to ship it to blackmagic in las vegas, hopefully Ron takes good care of it for me!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: thats kool have you talked to him??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 28 2008, 10:59 AM~10969184
> *ttt for the trans that made me pee myself  :biggrin:
> *


x10

piece of art. that's a fact!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jun 30 2008, 06:36 PM~10983491
> *:0  :thumbsup: thats kool have you talked to him??
> *


ii did last friday, i just went ahead and shipped it to him today


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 30 2008, 06:46 PM~10983557
> *x10
> 
> piece of art. that's a fact!
> *


thanks tommy gun


----------



## ~~RED~~

:thumbsup: ......I wanna be just like you when I grow up Billy! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10984847
> *:thumbsup: ......I wanna be just like you when I grow up Billy! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: sup josh ,i wanna be like you pimpin, you dont want to be like me, i have gas right now  








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 08:20 PM~10984640
> *ii did last friday, i just went ahead and shipped it to him today
> *


alright kool, ill see if i can see the rear end when it gets there and check it out :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jun 30 2008, 10:26 PM~10985293
> *alright kool, ill see if i can see the rear end when it gets there and check it out :biggrin:
> *


good deal, hope it turns out tight :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 05:28 PM~10983434
> *change of plans my axle isnt going to miami, after stressing my mind on who i was going to get for the  plateing i decided to ship it to blackmagic in las vegas, hopefully Ron takes good care of it for me!
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup folkster


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 11:05 PM~10986324
> * sup folkster
> *


 :cheesy: wassup billy bad ass!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

well getting there, mad props to whoever does these, its not easy, very complicated


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i been sacrificing a donor door so i could learn better about this mod


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 1 2008, 08:06 PM~10992750
> *i been sacrificing a donor door so i could learn better about this mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 what do you got there billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 1 2008, 10:40 PM~10993619
> *:0  what do you got there billy
> *


some hard work,my brain is fried off this one :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 1 2008, 08:04 PM~10992724
> *well getting there, mad props to whoever does these, its not easy, very complicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need to cut sum pieces i see


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

What are you doing here? Something with the seatbelt I see...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 1 2008, 11:15 PM~10993997
> *you need to cut sum pieces i see
> *


yes sir,alot more..lol,

way harder than i thought :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 1 2008, 10:20 PM~10994037
> *yes sir,alot more..lol,
> 
> way  harder than i thought :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jul 1 2008, 11:20 PM~10994033
> *What are you doing here?  Something with the seatbelt I see...
> *


trying...to do a 90's seat belt conversion, i have a 44inch moonroof so i cant run the original seatbelts cause of it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 1 2008, 11:22 PM~10994049
> *trying...to do a 90's seat belt conversion, i have a 44inch moonroof so i can run the original seatbelts cause of it
> *


hard to beleive all that shit can fit in the door with the window rolled down, the door actulator also :burn: :banghead:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great work Billy...


----------



## folkster34

Keep up the good work homie, just a thought, I wonder has anybody ever done the whole roof in glass, we had a rental in yesterday were there was a a sun roof that stretched from the front winsheild to the back, it was kinda dope but weird


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 1 2008, 07:04 PM~10992724
> *well getting there, mad props to whoever does these, its not easy, very complicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:47 PM~10984878
> *:biggrin:  sup josh ,i wanna be like you pimpin,  you dont want to be like me, i have gas right now
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




so i guess ya'll _do_ have mexican food up there huh? 



:roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 30 2008, 07:47 PM~10984878
> *:biggrin:  sup josh ,i wanna be like you pimpin,  you dont want to be like me, i have gas right now
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit man, I always got gas! lol


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 2 2008, 01:05 PM~10998273
> *shit man, I always got gas! lol
> *


this is true


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34+Jul 2 2008, 11:13 AM~10996572-->
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work homie, just a thought, I wonder has anybody ever done the whole roof in glass, we had a rental in yesterday were there was a a sun roof that stretched from the front winsheild to the back, it was kinda dope but weird
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah never seen that, would be different
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 2 2008, 01:39 PM~10997727
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 02:09 PM~10997925
> *so i guess ya'll do have mexican food up there huh?
> :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Los napaleas :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 03:05 PM~10998273
> *shit man, I always got gas! lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty34me_@Jul 2 2008, 03:24 PM~10998423
> *this is true
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac

whats up billy cant wait to c ur lac done bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Jul 2 2008, 10:42 PM~11001598
> *whats up billy cant wait to c ur lac done bro
> *


me two,im tryin man, times are hard, fixin to get a house and trying to get further on the ride as well...... the frame will end up going to a certain specialist whenever hes ready for some bondo action, lets do it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

[to the top for the homie  i know this car will be bad ass keep up the good work :thumbsup:  </span>[/SIZE]


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jul 3 2008, 01:06 AM~11002915
> *[to the top for the homie    i know this car will be bad ass keep up the good work  :thumbsup:   </span>[/SIZE]
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

:scrutinize:


----------



## PHAT-SO

lookin good bro :thumbsup: i still have those panels for you too


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 3 2008, 10:54 PM~11009652
> *lookin good bro  :thumbsup:  i still have those panels for you too
> *


sweet good deal :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Jul 3 2008, 10:50 PM~11009630-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JRO_@Jul 3 2008, 10:51 PM~11009637
> *:scrutinize:
> *


so you guys going to tommies tommorrow?


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 3 2008, 11:57 PM~11009666
> *so you guys going to tommies tommorrow?
> *


I shall be there. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 3 2008, 10:58 PM~11009670
> *I shall be there.  :biggrin:
> *


nice , you drink a beer with me? :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 2 2008, 03:09 PM~10997925
> *so i guess ya'll do have mexican food up there huh?
> :roflmao:
> *


are you kidding, thats me and billys favorite! ecspecialy when its his birthday. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 3 2008, 11:14 PM~11009758
> *are you kidding, thats me and billys favorite!  ecspecialy when its his birthday.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i'll show you birffffffffffffffffday :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 3 2008, 11:59 PM~11009677
> *nice ,  you drink a beer with me? :cheesy:
> *


Yeah but the only kind I drink is A&W.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 3 2008, 11:59 PM~11010050
> *Yeah but the only kind I drink is A&W.
> *


aww, come on for christ sakes :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 4 2008, 01:00 AM~11010059
> *aww, come on for christ sakes :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill start drinking when you quit smoking. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 4 2008, 12:02 AM~11010065
> *Ill start drinking when you quit smoking.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i quit yesterday????


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 4 2008, 01:03 AM~11010075
> *i quit yesterday????
> *


And I can fly like superman.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 4 2008, 12:06 AM~11010086
> *And I can fly like superman.
> *


you can? teach me :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 4 2008, 01:11 AM~11010122
> *you can? teach me :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Bah!!

I will never drink man. If I was to get drunk people would end up missing and Id get the chair.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 4 2008, 12:19 AM~11010178
> *Bah!!
> 
> I will never drink man. If I was to get drunk people would end up missing and Id get the chair.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 4 2008, 12:19 AM~11010178
> *Bah!!
> 
> I will never drink man. If I was to get drunk people would end up missing and Id get the chair.
> *



ha, thats some funny shit


----------



## LacN_Thru

lookin good over there, keep it up!


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 4 2008, 12:06 AM~11010086
> *And I can fly like superman.
> *


thats a big ass superman :0 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

i thought this was a build where are the updates you slacker :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Jul 4 2008, 06:42 AM~11011357
> *thats a big ass superman  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Quit lookin at my ass ***!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Jul 4 2008, 02:31 AM~11010996-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good over there, keep it up!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-La Lo_@Jul 4 2008, 10:10 AM~11011819
> *i thought this was a build where are the updates you slacker :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

well its offical after wednsday im a home owner for the first time, now i can walk around the house butt ass naked with my meat hangin, gonna be nice :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 5 2008, 09:47 PM~11019842
> *well its offical after wednsday im a home owner for the first time, now i can walk around the house butt ass naked with my meat hangin, gonna be nice  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PLEASE DONT EVER SAY THAT TO SOMEONE AGAIN :nosad:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 5 2008, 10:47 PM~11019842
> *well its offical after wednsday im a home owner for the first time, now i can walk around the house butt ass naked with my meat hangin, gonna be nice  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 LOL


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 5 2008, 09:47 PM~11019842
> *well its offical after wednsday im a home owner for the first time, now i can walk around the house butt ass naked with my meat hangin, gonna be nice  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: cant get bad images out of my head


----------



## La Lo

oh and congrates on being a broke muther for the next 30 years :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 6 2008, 12:47 AM~11019842
> *well its offical after wednsday im a home owner for the first time, now i can walk around the house butt ass naked with my meat hangin, gonna be nice  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I already walk around your house with my meat hangin butt ass naked


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by plague+Jul 6 2008, 02:47 AM~11020632-->
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE DONT EVER SAY THAT TO SOMEONE AGAIN :nosad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 07:25 AM~11020984
> *LOL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by La [email protected] 6 2008, 07:29 AM~11020986
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: cant get bad images out of my head
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bwhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by La [email protected] 6 2008, 07:30 AM~11020989
> *oh and congrates on being a broke muther for the next 30 years :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks im lookin forwards to it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gorilla Bob_@Jul 6 2008, 12:20 PM~11021680
> *I already walk around your house with my meat hangin butt ass naked
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jul 6 2008, 12:20 PM~11021680
> *I already walk around your house with my meat hangin butt ass naked
> *



fuck it, i'll say it.........











































pics or it didn't happen? :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 6 2008, 01:31 PM~11022001
> *fuck it, i'll say it.........
> pics or it didn't happen?  :dunno:
> *


wahahahaha whats your number so he can send you a text of his new puppy he got :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

my first house, 1.2 acres of land with 100 year old tree :biggrin: , 4 bedrooms, 2 bathroom, huge basement with 2 car garage walkin, 2 fireplaces, central air/ playhouse/storage building  






































where the 3 car shop will be built  











check out jeff/lux cutty's room when he stays over


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle

nice house Billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 6 2008, 04:07 PM~11022791
> *nice house Billy
> *


thanks man,hope your doin better... im itchen to redo a couple things on it, especially the back deck, its gotta be alot wider and longer :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 6 2008, 02:14 PM~11022849
> *thanks man,hope your doin better... im itchen to redo a couple things on it, especially the back deck, its gotta be alot wider and longer :biggrin:
> *


nice lets build that deck buddy thats one thing i do know about :biggrin:


----------



## HardTimes92

nice house man wheres it at? and if you need any help with windows and doors holla at me thats all ive done the last six years :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 6 2008, 01:11 PM~11022478
> *my first house,  1.2 acres of land with 100 year old tree :biggrin: , 4 bedrooms, 2 bathroom, huge basement with 2 car garage walkin, 2 fireplaces, central air/ playhouse/storage building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where the 3 car shop will be built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out jeff/lux cutty's room when he stays over
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks nice you are a good person I told you good things will happen in time :cheesy:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 6 2008, 01:41 PM~11022059
> *wahahahaha whats your number so he can send you a text of his new puppy he got :biggrin:
> *



is this a real puppy, or.......... :scrutinize: 




and nice house homie, congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Jul 6 2008, 04:46 PM~11023019-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice lets build that deck buddy thats one thing i do know about :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweet, i dont know anything about them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 04:58 PM~11023076
> *nice house man wheres it at? and if you need any help with windows and doors holla at me thats all ive done the last six years :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweet, its actually in the same neighborhood as me and tonyas house, its about 11 houses up from our old ones, gonna be cake to move huh! :biggrin: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 05:39 PM~11023219
> *that looks nice you are a good person I told you good things will happen in time :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man, same goes for you
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rivistyle_@Jul 6 2008, 06:24 PM~11023400
> *is this a real puppy, or.......... :scrutinize:
> and nice house homie, congrats!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks rivi, yeah its real, it has only one eye tho :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

congrads Billy That place is nice bro! I love that tree! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 6 2008, 07:27 PM~11023762
> *congrads Billy That place is nice bro! I love that tree! :biggrin:
> *


yeah man, i think im gonna name it after ya, "Tha Joshua tree"? :biggrin: that sounds good huh? glad you got to see it in person, wish it was unlocked tho


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Congradulations on the house Billy...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 07:35 PM~11023805
> *Congradulations on the house Billy...
> *


thanks pimpin


----------



## PHAT-SO

congrats on the new crib homie looks real good :thumbsup: too bad you still live in bfe-town :biggrin: if you need any help movin let me know


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 6 2008, 09:11 PM~11024450
> *congrats on the new crib homie looks real good :thumbsup:  too bad you still live in bfe-town :biggrin:  if you need any help movin let me know
> *


thanks scott


----------



## PHAT-SO

no problem i have a big flat bed that i drive for work hell we could probably get all your shit in one trip


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 6 2008, 09:22 PM~11024552
> *no problem i have a big flat bed that i drive for work hell we could probably get all your shit in one trip
> *


sweet, yeah im exactly 11 house down from my old house, tonya is 10 houses down from here old one :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO

well hell there you go buddy just let me know


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 6 2008, 09:23 PM~11024566
> *well hell there you go buddy just let me know
> *


----------



## CORE

Congrats billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 6 2008, 10:11 PM~11025025
> *Congrats billy
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

props on the house


----------



## JRO

House is nice Billy! Not cut that fuckin bush down and mow the lawn. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jul 7 2008, 07:57 AM~11026988-->
> 
> 
> 
> props on the house
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JRO_@Jul 7 2008, 03:18 PM~11029516
> *House is nice Billy! Not cut that fuckin bush down and mow the lawn. :biggrin:
> *


thanks jro, yeah man the previous owners been hard up on gettin it mowed for us, i think they are doin that sat... yeah them hedges have to go :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

ballin billy :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 7 2008, 07:17 PM~11031302
> *ballin billy  :cheesy:
> *


SHIT IM POOR AS FUCK, AND BY THE WAY LOOKS WHOS TALKIN :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 6 2008, 05:14 PM~11022849
> *thanks man,hope your doin better... im itchen to redo a couple things on it, especially the back deck, its gotta be alot wider and longer :biggrin:
> *


thats what tonya said. :biggrin: 

Congrats billy, I cant wait to do the same. let me know when its time to move, Im down to help any way I can.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 7 2008, 07:17 PM~11031302
> *ballin billy  :cheesy:
> *




:uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 7 2008, 07:44 PM~11031509
> *thats what tonya said.   :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats billy,  I cant wait to do the same.  let me know when its time to move, Im down to help any way I can.
> *


lol... yeah i think we are movin in by the end of this month, i might not make southern showdown cause of the closin process and the shit we have to do with the previous owners, you guys arent going to fine me or boot me out are ya...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

congrats on the house billy!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

DAMN A HOUSE A SHOW CADDY WHATS NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 7 2008, 09:33 PM~11032612
> *DAMN A  HOUSE  A SHOW  CADDY WHATS  NEXT  :biggrin:
> *


Bills... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 7 2008, 09:32 PM~11032597
> *congrats on the house billy!!!
> *


thanks man hows the 62 comin


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 07:36 PM~11032643
> *thanks man hows the 62 comin
> *


slowly :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 7 2008, 09:37 PM~11032663
> *slowly :biggrin:
> *


i hear that :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 08:35 PM~11032623
> *Bills... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jul 7 2008, 09:39 PM~11032690-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man, i still gotta get a lawn mower, a washer and dryer, a fridgefull of beer :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 7 2008, 09:42 PM~11032729
> *
> *


awwww ya goof what up dave :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11032800
> *yeah man, i still gotta get a lawn mower, a  washer and dryer, a fridgefull of beer :biggrin:
> 
> awwww ya goof what up dave :biggrin:
> *


THEN WE SHOULD VISIT FOR HOUSE WELCOMING PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11032831
> *THEN WE  SHOULD  VISIT  FOR  HOUSE  WELCOMING  PARTY  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, come on down man, we party hard :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jul 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11032831-->
> 
> 
> 
> THEN WE  SHOULD  VISIT  FOR  HOUSE  WELCOMING  PARTY  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 09:52 PM~11032857
> *hell yeah, come on down man, we party hard :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 08:52 PM~11032857
> *hell yeah, come on down man, we party hard :cheesy:
> *


ME AND MY CLUB MEMBERS MIGHT BE FLYIN OUT THAT WAY :0 :biggrin: TO CHECK OUT SUM CARS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damn you got that star Smiley to talk on your build up topic fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 7 2008, 09:56 PM~11032913
> *ME  AND  MY  CLUB  MEMBERS MIGHT BE FLYIN  OUT  THAT WAY  :0  :biggrin: TO CHECK  OUT SUM CARS
> *


hit me up if you do :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 09:01 PM~11033007
> *hit me up if you do  :biggrin:
> *


  YOU KNOW I AM


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 7 2008, 10:00 PM~11032979
> *Damn you got that star Smiley to talk on your build up topic fokker... :biggrin:
> *


you and him both, hes the star of the west and your the star of the north, somebody slap me :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 7 2008, 09:00 PM~11032979
> *Damn you got that star Smiley to talk on your build up topic fokker... :biggrin:
> *


IM GONNA GO SIGN HIS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11033032
> *IM  GONNA  GO  SIGN  HIS  CAR  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 09:05 PM~11033075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11033032
> *IM  GONNA  GO  SIGN  HIS  CAR  :biggrin:
> *


haha yeah why not bro...Hope you are doing better Smiley...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11033029
> *you and him both, hes the star of the west and your the star of the north, somebody slap me :biggrin:
> *


shit you goof, I might be a star in the fat people department but that's it... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 7 2008, 09:07 PM~11033094
> *haha yeah why not bro...Hope you are doing better Smiley...
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 7 2008, 10:08 PM~11033130
> *shit you goof, I might be a star in the fat people department but that's it... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


shit, come on fokker, you and lac of respect are fire and ice, he said it best... i would love to see both your cars side by side in a pic


----------



## Sixty34me

I'd love to see both their cars in person as well as smileys but the way things are going it'll never happer, but I'll get to see yours though!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 7 2008, 09:18 PM~11033250
> *I'd love to see both their cars in person as well as smileys but the way things are going it'll never happer, but I'll get to see yours though!
> *


NEXT YEAR UNDERTAKER COMIN UP TO A SHOW NEAR YOU THIS YEAR I CANT I GOT SICK


----------



## folkster34

That's a nice ass house you got there billy, u should start a build up topic on it. How much it run you?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 7 2008, 08:32 PM~11033428
> *NEXT  YEAR  UNDERTAKER  COMIN  UP TO  A SHOW  NEAR  YOU  THIS  YEAR I CANT  I GOT  SICK
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I would love to see it. It6's my Fave Fleet!


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 6 2008, 03:11 PM~11022478
> *my first house,  1.2 acres of land with 100 year old tree :biggrin: , 4 bedrooms, 2 bathroom, huge basement with 2 car garage walkin, 2 fireplaces, central air/ playhouse/storage building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where the 3 car shop will be built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out jeff/lux cutty's room when he stays over
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: you dickhead :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Damn billy that's a nice house


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 04:02 PM~11039141
> *:angry:  you dickhead  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahah he would love it! as long as bob can keep him safe :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 7 2008, 10:32 PM~11033428
> *NEXT  YEAR  UNDERTAKER  COMIN  UP TO  A SHOW  NEAR  YOU  THIS  YEAR I CANT  I GOT  SICK
> *


man you guys need to come to southern showdown in july, or carl casper in febuary


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34+Jul 8 2008, 12:01 PM~11037182-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice ass house you got there billy, u should start a build up topic on it. How much it run you?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahah, yeah im gonna fixi it up a lil, especially the garage, repaint the walls and floors, ad more lighting and get a good compressor, wire it 220, etc.. it aprrasied for 129,800, we got it for 99,500  we wnt direct thru the owner i knew :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 02:26 PM~11038388
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  I would love to see it. It6's my Fave Fleet!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mines too, the king of all fleets, like i said before, there will never be nothing out to top the undertaker  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lux [email protected] 8 2008, 04:02 PM~11039141
> *:angry:  you dickhead  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahah, i got a night lite in there too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 8 2008, 04:21 PM~11039316
> *Damn billy that's a nice house
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man, cant wait to have a party there :cheesy: , if things go right my bachleor party there :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 8 2008, 05:10 PM~11039674
> *wahahah he would love it! as long as bob can keep him safe  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

You got more space for that gray Caddy too. lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 8 2008, 06:37 PM~11040293
> *You got more space for that gray Caddy too. lol
> *


yep sure do, see darren now you have a place to work on her, i will have it in the garage in about a month or 2, when my frames done, i'll probably have the body on one side and the frame on the other,, both on body dollies, at least i can put the shit back together here in the next couple of months, i need all new body mount bushings tho, the dealer discontinued the ones i needed


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 8 2008, 04:56 PM~11040043
> *man you guys need to come to southern showdown in july, or carl casper in febuary
> *


july


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 8 2008, 06:44 PM~11040343
> *july
> *


sounds good, pretty good show gonna get better and better every year from here on out :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 8 2008, 08:18 PM~11041079
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: sup pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 8 2008, 07:40 PM~11040313
> *yep sure do, see darren now you have a place to work on her, i will have it in the garage in about a month or 2, when my frames done, i'll probably have the body on one side and the frame on the other,, both on body dollies, at least i can put the shit back together here in the next couple of months, i need all new body mount bushings tho, the dealer discontinued the ones i needed
> *


well, hopefully, if things go right, It wont need to go in there. but the way its been going, im not promising anything.  once its safe, drivable and legal, its gonna be smooth sailing.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 8 2008, 10:26 PM~11042382
> *well, hopefully, if things go right,  It wont need to go in there.  but the way its been going, im not promising anything.    once its safe, drivable and legal, its gonna be smooth sailing.
> *


well keep in mind it has a place to get worked on anytime ,well get it goin


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 6 2008, 05:32 PM~11023789
> *yeah man, i think im gonna name it after ya, "Tha Joshua tree"? :biggrin:  that sounds good huh?  glad you got to see it in person, wish it was unlocked tho
> *


LOL, Hell yea thats a good name for it! Ill see inside it one day, Ill probably be out their soon enough!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 8 2008, 10:34 PM~11042476
> *LOL, Hell yea thats a good name for it! Ill see inside it one day, Ill probably be out their soon enough!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Whats crackin homeboy.....


----------



## La Lo

> my first house, 1.2 acres of land with 100 year old tree :biggrin: , 4 bedrooms, 2 bathroom, huge basement with 2 car garage walkin, 2 fireplaces, central air/ playhouse/storage building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where the 3 car shop will be built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out jeff/lux cutty's room when he stays over
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: this was a car build not flip this house


----------



## Atom Roberts

I'm bout ready to start strippin again, can't wait to get my hand on some black cadillac parts, let me know when your ready!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Jul 9 2008, 11:06 AM~11045464-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats crackin homeboy.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much man.... wore out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by La [email protected] 9 2008, 04:37 PM~11048424
> *
> :biggrin: this was a car build not flip this house
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Atom Roberts_@Jul 9 2008, 04:54 PM~11048572
> *I'm bout ready to start strippin again, can't wait to get my hand on some black cadillac parts, let me know when your ready!
> *


sweet :cheesy:


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by Atom Roberts_@Jul 9 2008, 02:54 PM~11048572
> *I'M BOUT READY TO START STRIPPIN AGAIN
> *


 Hey bro, what you do on the weekends to support your family is your buisness lol :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

TMI.....


----------



## Eazy

*Congrats on the new crib Billy  *


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 07:26 PM~11031382
> *SHIT IM POOR AS FUCK, AND  BY THE WAY LOOKS WHOS TALKIN :biggrin:
> *


me too, new job aint even gonna pay the bills for the 1st month or so  :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 9 2008, 09:44 PM~11050847
> *me too, new job aint even gonna pay the bills for the 1st month or so   :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO+Jul 9 2008, 09:25 PM~11050679-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro, what you do on the weekends to support your family is your buisness lol :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, i didnt notice that till you caught it...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 09:35 PM~11050773
> *TMI.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> king russ the 3rd :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 09:38 PM~11050796
> *Congrats on the new crib Billy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ant
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Liv4Lacs_@Jul 9 2008, 09:44 PM~11050847
> *me too, new job aint even gonna pay the bills for the 1st month or so   :cheesy:
> *


shit im all washed up now  can i borrow a dollar


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 9 2008, 09:44 PM~11050847
> *me too, new job aint even gonna pay the bills for the 1st month or so   :cheesy:
> *



dont buy this man's baloney.......it ain't no good :uh: 





























:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Billlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy what's up bro... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin: :biggrin: check check


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 9 2008, 10:55 PM~11051525
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: check  check
> *


hahahaha have you been checked checked by that goofy Madonna from Sac yet Smiley? :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 9 2008, 10:03 PM~11051623
> *hahahaha have you been checked checked by that goofy Madonna from Sac yet Smiley? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya that fool scared me :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Jul 9 2008, 10:25 PM~11051214-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont buy this man's baloney.......it ain't no good :uh:
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brian sells bologna :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 10:47 PM~11051429
> *Billlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy what's up bro... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aww ya goof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by smiley`s 84 [email protected] 9 2008, 10:55 PM~11051525
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: check  check
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: check check ....checkmate, king me :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 9 2008, 11:03 PM~11051623
> *hahahaha have you been checked checked by that goofy Madonna from Sac yet Smiley? :roflmao:
> *


madonna...lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 9 2008, 11:08 PM~11051695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ya  that  fool scared me    :biggrin:
> *


he needs chris webber back in his life :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 9 2008, 11:08 PM~11051695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ya  that  fool scared me    :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

something for you to think about Billy........... :biggrin: 








smoothed block! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 10 2008, 12:36 PM~11055939
> *something for you to think about Billy........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoothed block! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 whos motor is that??? :scrutinize:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Your boy Ivans from Goodtimes Colorado


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 10 2008, 01:36 PM~11055939
> *something for you to think about Billy........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoothed block! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


very tight work josh, yeah i was planning on doing it, thats alot of grindin :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT FOR MY COMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2008, 10:17 PM~11060591
> *TTT FOR MY COMP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 9 2008, 11:09 PM~11051700
> *brian sells bologna :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :burn:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:16 PM~11061101
> *:burn:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

aw shit other half almost there, just ready for the polish now :biggrin: :biggrin: 












im destin to have the uglyiest hands known to man,looks like i been washing dishes for dayz , shit dem baby hands :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

HOLLYWOOD


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 11 2008, 08:49 PM~11067728
> *HOLLYWOOD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 11 2008, 07:50 PM~11067154
> *aw shit other half almost there, just ready for the polish now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im destin to have the uglyiest hands known to man,looks like i been washing dishes for dayz , shit dem baby hands :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 11 2008, 05:50 PM~11067154
> *
> im destin to have the uglyiest hands known to man,looks like i been washing dishes for dayz , shit dem baby hands :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats kinda gross


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 11 2008, 09:48 PM~11068159
> *thats kinda gross
> *


wanna thumb wrestle :0 :biggrin: , looks like raw hamburger :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 11 2008, 09:56 PM~11068213
> *wanna thumb wrestle :0  :biggrin: , looks like raw hamburger :cheesy:
> *


its all good shawn, it will shed off in sheets in about 2 weeks  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11068213
> *wanna thumb wrestle :0  :biggrin: , looks like raw hamburger :cheesy:
> *


SAVE THAT MIGHT USE THAT TO SLAP MODDONA :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 11 2008, 09:57 PM~11068227
> *SAVE   THAT  MIGHT  USE  THAT TO  SLAP  MODDONA    :biggrin:
> *


check check out billy's ugly hand fool...smaaaaack :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 11 2008, 09:04 PM~11068281
> *check check out billy's ugly hand fool :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 11 2008, 07:50 PM~11067154
> *im destin to have the uglyiest hands known to man,looks like i been washing dishes for dayz , shit dem baby hands :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like somebody needs to use some vaseline..................






















:biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

Its all good billy, my hands do the exact same thing, people in school used to think I had an infection when I was younger, lol


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 10 2008, 07:24 PM~11058519
> *very tight work josh, yeah i was planning on doing it, thats alot of grindin :0
> *


thats a lot of grinding???

nothing compared to what you just did with the tranny!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 12 2008, 07:59 PM~11073790
> *thats a lot of grinding???
> 
> nothing compared to what you just did with the tranny!
> *


thats true, but steel casting is alot more tougher to grind on to make it smooth :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 12 2008, 08:29 PM~11073943
> *thats true, but steel casting is alot more tougher to grind on to make it smooth :biggrin:
> *


man i just got back from the house and damn i cant wait to have garage room :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Jul 11 2008, 11:02 PM~11068734-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like somebody needs to use some vaseline..................
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-folkster34_@Jul 12 2008, 05:50 PM~11073102
> *Its all good billy, my hands do the exact same thing, people in school used to think I had an infection when I was younger, lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

damn bro u better get u some latex gloves ....thats what i used..your shit looks like a 80 year old man hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 12 2008, 08:35 PM~11073970
> *damn bro u better get u some latex gloves ....thats what i used..your shit looks like a 80 year old man hahahah :biggrin:
> *


haha, yeah adam my hands wont go thru that ever again, im shocked they didnt bust open and bleed i was sanding so much i just gotta buff it all out wit mothers now and im good :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2008, 09:17 PM~11060591
> *TTT FOR MY COMP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup homie, wat part of the valley u stay?


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 11 2008, 05:50 PM~11067154
> *im destin to have the uglyiest hands known to man,looks like i been washing dishes for dayz , shit dem baby hands :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jul 12 2008, 06:50 PM~11073102
> *Its all good billy, my hands do the exact same thing, people in school used to think I had an infection when I was younger, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 13 2008, 08:49 AM~11076506
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Man, that's how I got into most of my school day fights. We would all wash our hands and my shyt be all wrinkled up, skin pillin, people pointin, faces turned up like eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I used to hate that shyt, my hands still do it too, but I don't trip about it foreal


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jul 13 2008, 05:45 AM~11076281
> *Sup homie, wat part of the valley u stay?
> *


SAN FERNANDO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT FOR MR HOLLYWOOD


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 13 2008, 06:35 PM~11078896
> *SAN  FERNANDO
> *


That's wats up, I used to stay down the street from farmers market on foot hill in pacomia, if your in the big M in the valley chapter, I know you know Markie D, that's my big homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 13 2008, 07:36 PM~11078902
> *TTT  FOR  MR  HOLLYWOOD
> *


sup Mr. undertaker


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

man im wore out, been sweeping, cleaning spider webs and picking out trash all day out the new houses garage, after i moved all that shit out i realized i had a big ass garage with plenty of room, damn working in there is gonna be a fun for real


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 13 2008, 08:16 PM~11079536
> *man im wore out, been sweeping, cleaning spider webs and picking out trash all day out the new houses garage,  after i moved all that shit out i realized i had a big ass garage with plenty of room, damn working in there is gonna be a fun for real
> *


Oh yea!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jul 13 2008, 08:05 PM~11079438
> *That's wats up, I used to stay down the street from farmers market on foot hill in pacomia, if your in the big M in the valley chapter, I know you know Markie D, that's my big homie
> *


yea markie is on layitlow but he is not from the club


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 13 2008, 08:16 PM~11079536
> *man im wore out, been sweeping, cleaning spider webs and picking out trash all day out the new houses garage,  after i moved all that shit out i realized i had a big ass garage with plenty of room, damn working in there is gonna be a fun for real
> *


you need to quit that and get back to the car :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34+Jul 13 2008, 09:29 PM~11079649-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 13 2008, 09:41 PM~11079773
> *you need to  quit  that  and  get  back to  the  car   :biggrin:
> *


lol, i am homie, :biggrin: this gonna help me focus better, i cant work in clutter, i want my garage as clean as a car :biggrin: 

shit wait till you see what i do wit it, stripper pole, fish tank, poker table, tools, grafitti concrete walls, this garage will have motivation all over it when im in there working, say lend me a poster of the undertaker, i know you got some :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 13 2008, 08:46 PM~11079827
> *
> lol, i am homie, :biggrin:  this gonna help me focus better, i can work in clutter, i want my garage as clean as a car :biggrin:  shit wait till you see what i do wit it, this garage will have motivation all over it when im in there working, say lend me a poster of the undertaker, i know you got some  :biggrin:
> *


there makin shirts ill send you 1


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 13 2008, 09:48 PM~11079841
> *there  makin  shirts  ill send  you 1
> *


cool, get me the ruben american idol size, XXXXL :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11079847
> *cool, get me the ruben american idol size, XXXXL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 13 2008, 09:54 PM~11079901
> *:biggrin:
> *


gonna hang that dude up in the party room :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 13 2008, 08:48 PM~11079841
> *there  makin  shirts  ill send  you 1
> *


Ill buy a shirt smiley


----------



## CORE

> aw shit other half almost there, just ready for the polish now :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks man, you see the govenor cover thats rusted up towards the end by the tailshft, i ordered a chrome one off ebay last week, its cool someone takes them off a has them triple plated and sells them :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 13 2008, 08:41 PM~11079763
> *yea  markie  is  on  layitlow  but he is not  from the  club
> *


Its been a solid minute since I seen his old ass on here, your right, he's not in the club but he used to be, that fool wants my 90 LAC for his silver 90, I really like his blue glasshouse tho, I done cruised that bad mofo all over the terrace, damn, I wanna come back out there for like a month or two


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 13 2008, 09:02 PM~11079979
> *Ill buy a shirt smiley
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jul 13 2008, 09:26 PM~11080254
> *Its been a solid minute since I seen his old ass on here, your right, he's not in the club but he used to be, that fool wants my 90 LAC for his silver 90, I really like his blue glasshouse tho, I done cruised that bad mofo all over the terrace, damn, I wanna come back out there for like a month or two
> *


oh ok my shop is on branford street where all the junk yards are at :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 13 2008, 08:55 PM~11079915
> *gonna hang that dude up in the party room :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 13 2008, 09:30 PM~11080298
> *oh  ok  my shop  is  on  branford  street  where all  the  junk yards  are  at  :biggrin:
> *


Yea, ova there by statewide, my auntie got her benz from over there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jul 13 2008, 10:19 PM~11080794
> *Yea, ova there by statewide, my auntie got her benz from over there
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 13 2008, 10:30 PM~11080870
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE ANY UP DATES??? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jul 16 2008, 09:17 AM~11101573
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE ANY UP DATES??? :biggrin:
> *


noone at the moment, frames about ready for sand blasting, belly is done, working on getting all stainless brakelines, and trying to get new body bushings


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 16 2008, 11:02 AM~11101799
> *noone at the moment, frames about ready for sand blasting, belly is done, working on getting all stainless brakelines, and trying to get new body bushings
> *


Try these links..

http://www.autozone.com/R,385988/store,248...oductDetail.htm

http://store.summitracing.com/egnsearch.as...+4294908225+115


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

MR HOLLYWOOD WHAT IT DEW


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 16 2008, 09:02 AM~11101799
> *noone at the moment, frames about ready for sand blasting, belly is done, working on getting all stainless brakelines, and trying to get new body bushings
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

you know billy you should probly change the name of the car becuase you've spent mostly Ben Franklins on this car and he never was a president


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jul 16 2008, 01:07 PM~11103173-->
> 
> 
> 
> Try these links..
> 
> http://www.autozone.com/R,385988/store,248...oductDetail.htm
> 
> http://store.summitracing.com/egnsearch.as...+4294908225+115
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man, i will try them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by smiley`s 84 [email protected] 16 2008, 01:45 PM~11103436
> *MR HOLLYWOOD  WHAT  IT  DEW
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up Mr.undertaker :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty34me_@Jul 16 2008, 09:34 PM~11107119
> *you know billy you should probly change the name of the car becuase you've spent mostly Ben Franklins on this car and he never was a president
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

finally the tranny is finished , just got to put the chrome pan, govenor cover, and dipstick on then its ready, probably wont never do one of those again, way too much work :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

well dennis finally based and cleared the rear wheel wells wednsday so that means the belly is finally done "besides striping of course", 
wetness








so this was our next step, this spray mask chemical will help prevent over spray from getting on the belly during priming & painting on the body, itdefinatly beats masking it off thats for sure, this shit is like $40 a gallon and it just rinses off with ater , pretty simple stuff  









dennis doing his thing :biggrin: 










then he got tired and told me to do the hard part :biggrin: 









this shit looked like gunmetal flake after we sprayed it, it was just the glisten tho


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 07:20 PM~11129200
> *well dennis finally based and cleared the rear wheel wells wednsday, so this was our next step, this spray mask chemical  will help  prevent over spray from getting on the belly, definatly beats masking it off the belly thats for sure, this shit is like $40 a gallon and it just rinses off with water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dennis doing his thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he got tired and told me to do the hard part :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shit looked like gunmetal flake after we sprayed it, it was just the glisten tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICE BIG DADDY, PM ME THAT FOOL :cheesy:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 13 2008, 04:21 PM~10406639
> *got some chrome coming in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steering shaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ALOT OF CHROME :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 19 2008, 09:27 PM~11129230
> *THATS ALOT OF CHROME :0
> *


way more than that now, just waiting on it to get here  :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO

lookin good bro hit me up if you need and extra hand :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 19 2008, 11:01 PM~11129669
> *lookin good bro hit me up if you need and extra hand :thumbsup:
> *


how bout tommorrow before 12:00pm? :cheesy:


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 09:05 PM~11129680
> *how bout tommorrow before 12:00pm? :cheesy:
> *


 what time before 1200


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 19 2008, 11:06 PM~11129682
> *what time before 1200
> *


around 10:30???? im gonna call darren too hopefully i can wake him, i got you guys covered on gas, i just need the muscle...lol :biggrin:
dennis wanted just me and him to use a engine hoist i said fuck that ghetto shit, knowing my luck the trunk latch welds would rip out then booom,gone too far to fuck it up now i told him, lets do it the safe way  :uh: :biggrin: i just need it on the dollie, frames going on the rotessorie


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 09:08 PM~11129693
> *around 10:30???? im gonna call darren too hopefully i can wake him, i got you guys covered on gas, i just need the muscle...lol :biggrin:
> *


 why is there a big breakfast out there that needs taken care of? just playin call me in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 19 2008, 11:09 PM~11129701
> *why is there a big breakfast out there that needs taken care of? just playin call me in the morning :biggrin:
> *


dennis wakes at 6am goes to sleep at 12:00pm wakes up at 8:00pm and goes in work at 9:00pm, 3rd shift  :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 09:12 PM~11129717
> *dennis goes to sleep at 12:00pm wakes up at 8:00pm  and goes in work at 9:00pm, 3rd shift   :biggrin:
> *


 that sucks


----------



## PHAT-SO

just call me in the morning ill help


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LUXURIOU$LAC, PHAT-SO, Boxman513

:wave: :wave: sup dude


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 19 2008, 11:14 PM~11129727
> *just call me in the morning ill help
> *


sounds good i will, i got lowrollinjosh too, just need about 3 to 4 more people and were good im ready to get this shit crackin :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 09:17 PM~11129189
> *finally the tranny is finished , just got to put the chrome pan, govenor cover, and dipstick on then its ready, probably wont never do one of those again, way too much work :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u going to coat that with some zoop?


----------



## Maverick

shit is badass..glad your painting it GUN METAL right.... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 08:20 PM~11129200
> *well dennis finally based and cleared the rear wheel wells wednsday so that means the belly is finally done "besides striping of course",
> wetness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this was our next step, this spray mask chemical  will help  prevent over spray from getting on the belly during priming & painting on the body, itdefinatly beats masking it off  thats for sure, this shit is like $40 a gallon and it just rinses off with ater , pretty simple stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dennis doing his thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he got tired and told me to do the hard part :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shit looked like gunmetal flake after we sprayed it, it was just the glisten tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

some more work to do, notching out the crossmember so this bitch can layout real nice, got some 1/4 inch gas pipe going in its place soon :biggrin: 










got the dollie put together










this was the tricky part, there was only 2 of us, we had to loosen the rotessorie to let the body down enough for the jackstand height, the stand height needed to be as high as the dollie stands, my asshole was puckered up around these moments hno: hno: hno: hno: 









scary,scary, slip, slip :biggrin: 









mission accomplished, dennis and i pulled it off, he was wise on his positioning 
skills but it still was scary, one year worth of work could have been lost in a tenth of a second


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Jul 20 2008, 03:49 AM~11130934-->
> 
> 
> 
> u going to coat that with some zoop?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir, zoops seal is our friend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 09:01 AM~11131229
> *shit is badass..glad your painting it GUN METAL right.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 20 2008, 10:29 AM~11131459
> *LOOKIN GOOD  HOLLYWOOD    :biggrin:
> *


sup Mr undertaker :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

Nice work billy!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 20 2008, 12:39 PM~11131920
> *some more work to do, notching out the crossmember so this bitch can layout real nice, got some 1/4 inch gas pipe going in its place soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the dollie put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the tricky part, there was only 2 of us, we had to loosen the rotessorie to let the body down enough for the jackstand height, the stand height needed to be as high as the dollie stands, my asshole was puckered up around these moments hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scary,scary, slip, slip :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mission accomplished, dennis and i pulled it off, he was wise on his positioning
> skills but it still was scary, one year worth of work could have been lost in a tenth of a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34+Jul 20 2008, 02:28 PM~11132656-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work billy!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Jul 20 2008, 06:50 PM~11133889
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 sup tommy gun :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502

ttt cant wait to see it out on the streets


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Jul 20 2008, 07:34 PM~11134176
> *ttt cant wait to see it out on the streets
> *


thanks dude, should be goin good on the body from here on out, all the body work is done, i think i have to shave the e-brake holes in the firewall, but thats about it


----------



## YellowAmigo

Nice work Billy.... hope to see it sometime soon...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 20 2008, 08:21 PM~11134388
> *Nice work Billy.... hope to see it sometime soon...
> *


thanks bro, you been alright man


----------



## LowRollinJosh




----------



## La Lo

good work Billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+Jul 20 2008, 09:16 PM~11134799-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-La Lo_@Jul 20 2008, 09:29 PM~11134904
> *good work Billy
> *


sup papa smurf :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 20 2008, 08:57 PM~11135825
> *:cheesy:
> 
> sup papa smurf :biggrin:
> *


Fukker :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 21 2008, 08:03 AM~11137589
> *Fukker  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

bump for the lou's true cromander lol :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i have a question........

Are you going to keep this one a coupe or switch it to a fleetwood? I dont think i ever recall you saying one way or the other?


----------



## Dolle

do you have any new pics?


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 21 2008, 04:21 PM~11141551
> *i have a question........
> 
> Are you going to keep this one a coupe or switch it to a fleetwood? I dont think i ever recall you saying one way or the other?
> *


Its going to be a fleetwood 

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh i see


----------



## Big Doe

black seat belts
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11153671


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:25 PM~11134405
> *thanks bro, you been alright man
> *


Yeah doing pretty good... just working on my buddy's Lincoln to damn much... But we are gonna have it at the Westside picnic Saturday... Hope it will be on the bumper!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

what up homeboy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Jul 21 2008, 07:29 PM~11142592-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any new pics?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i posted the latest pics 3 days ago i think, havent done nothin sionce last week, i been trying to settle in our new home, ive been so damn busy getting it ready  , i have to basically redo the hole garage to my satisfaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 22 2008, 09:10 PM~11153680
> *black seat belts
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11153671
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks pimpin :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 10:41 PM~11154618
> *Yeah doing pretty good... just working on my buddy's Lincoln to damn much... But we are gonna have it at the Westside picnic Saturday... Hope it will be on the bumper!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah man, cant wait to see it, i wont be able to go to the westside picnic, i wish i could tho
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Jul 24 2008, 12:38 PM~11168018
> *what up homeboy
> *


sup dogg, called you the otherday :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

so how did the house closing go?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

went great, 6.1 percent intrest, $653 a month for 30 payments, and we had it appraised also, it hit $131,000 on the appraisal and we only paid $99,500 for it thru the owners, we got pretty lucky


----------



## BABYBOY78

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 24 2008, 11:51 AM~11168772
> *went great, 6.1 percent intrest, $653 a month for 30 payments, and we had it appraised also, it hit $131,000 on the appraisal and we only paid $99,500 for it thru the owners, we got pretty lucky
> *


CONGRATS ON THE HOUSE!! wish i was closer to you so i could help with move and enjoy the pizza and beer :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 24 2008, 11:51 AM~11168772
> *went great, 6.1 percent intrest, $653 a month for 30 payments, and we had it appraised also, it hit $131,000 on the appraisal and we only paid $99,500 for it thru the owners, we got pretty lucky
> *


DAMN I NEED TO MOVE OUT THERE FOR RENT THAT CHEAP,WTF  BUT I'M HAPPY FOR YOU


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 24 2008, 01:40 PM~11168639
> *i posted the latest pics 3 days ago i think, havent done nothin sionce last week, i been trying to settle in our new home, ive been so damn busy getting it ready  , i have to basically redo the hole garage to my satisfaction
> *


only a baller can talk like that... :0 A brand new house and a show car on the way!!! Gawwwwwwwwwwtttttttttttt damnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 24 2008, 01:51 PM~11168772
> *went great, 6.1 percent intrest, $653 a month for 30 payments, and we had it appraised also, it hit $131,000 on the appraisal and we only paid $99,500 for it thru the owners, we got pretty lucky
> *


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 22 2008, 08:10 PM~11153680
> *black seat belts
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11153671
> *


  uffin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 24 2008, 11:51 AM~11168772
> *went great, 6.1 percent intrest, $653 a month for 30 payments, and we had it appraised also, it hit $131,000 on the appraisal and we only paid $99,500 for it thru the owners, we got pretty lucky
> *


so it's 653 for 30 payments then what does it go to? and is that includeing you property taxes and your escrow and insureance???? Cuz mine is 780 an month at 6.1% but that is includeing everything for a 91,000 house?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 24 2008, 01:51 PM~11168772
> *went great, 6.1 percent intrest, $653 a month for 30 payments, and we had it appraised also, it hit $131,000 on the appraisal and we only paid $99,500 for it thru the owners, we got pretty lucky
> *


good glad to hear that


----------



## BATMAN87

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 24 2008, 06:53 PM~11171294
> *so it's 653 for 30 payments then what does it go to? and is that includeing you property taxes and your escrow and insureance???? Cuz mine is 780 an month at 6.1% but that is includeing everything for a 91,000 house?
> *


Damn wtf mine is $850 a month at 5.5% on $103,000,im getting fucked...........Oh well it's our's and im happy with it ,Even thou I dont have a garage :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Jul 24 2008, 07:23 PM~11172461
> *Damn wtf mine is $850 a month at 5.5% on $103,000,im getting fucked...........Oh well it's our's and im happy with it ,Even thou I dont have a garage :biggrin:
> *


thats cuz yours is 10000 more then mine. A good rule of thumb I leard was for every 10,000 its a hundred dollars a month payment. Hell don't worry adam I don't have a garage either. and it's killing me. I hate it sooooo bad!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78+Jul 24 2008, 02:09 PM~11168927-->
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE HOUSE!! wish i was closer to you so i could help with move and enjoy the pizza and beer :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man thatd be cool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 03:45 PM~11169756
> *DAMN I NEED TO MOVE OUT THERE FOR RENT THAT CHEAP,WTF  BUT I'M HAPPY FOR YOU
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 04:11 PM~11169992
> *only a baller can talk like that... :0 A brand new house and a show car on the way!!! Gawwwwwwwwwwtttttttttttt damnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> baller...lol yeah right, i herad your toilet seat was nickel plated ya goof :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 04:13 PM~11170013
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 04:39 PM~11170246
> *  uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 06:53 PM~11171294
> *so it's 653 for 30 payments then what does it go to? and is that includeing you property taxes and your escrow and insureance???? Cuz mine is 780 an month at 6.1% but that is includeing everything for a 91,000 house?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure shawn, i let tonya play accountant, i just work and she lets me know when a bill is due... lol , i have too much going on to get into all that jazz :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 07:40 PM~11171583
> *good glad to hear that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man, you recoving well? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 09:23 PM~11172461
> *Damn wtf mine is $850 a month at 5.5% on $103,000,im getting fucked...........Oh well it's our's and im happy with it ,Even thou I dont have a garage :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5.5 damn :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty34me_@Jul 25 2008, 07:22 AM~11175700
> *thats cuz yours is 10000 more then mine. A good rule of thumb I leard was for every 10,000 its a hundred dollars a month payment. Hell don't worry adam I don't have a garage either. and it's killing me. I hate it sooooo bad!
> *


move to etown foooooools and buy a crib "ahmish built" them mofos get down... they can put a garage up for ya for rice and beans on the dollar :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 25 2008, 08:54 AM~11176629
> *
> move to etown foooooools and buy a crib  "ahmish built" them mofos get down... they can put a garage up for ya for rice and beans on the dollar :0  :biggrin:
> *


the wife does wanna move to the country, but is there any good paying jobs down there though?


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 24 2008, 11:51 AM~11168772
> *went great, 6.1 percent intrest, $653 a month for 30 payments, and we had it appraised also, it hit $131,000 on the appraisal and we only paid $99,500 for it thru the owners, we got pretty lucky
> *


holy shit god damn muthafucker!!!!!!! houses out there are cheap as fuck, i paid 565,000!!!    my interest right now is only 1.5% though then after 6 months will be variable around 3.5-5%. right now i pay 1850 a month, will be around 2500 after 6 months, glad i at least have a renter in my suite pulling in 900 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 25 2008, 11:38 AM~11176970
> *the wife does wanna move to the country, but is there any good paying jobs down there though?
> *


move to taylorsville you can keep your old job


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 25 2008, 11:26 AM~11177856
> *move to taylorsville you can keep your old job
> *


I can't afford out where ya live.


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 25 2008, 01:13 PM~11178584
> *I can't afford out where ya live.
> *


you'd be surprised what you can get out here


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

RANT SESSION

Well, i sent a bunch of stuff out for chrome 3 months ago, it was all supposed to be done by last sunday, i havent heard a damn thing back since its been done, ive been callin, pming etc... and nothing....shit half of it was paid for already including the shipping costs i had to pay for it just to get to cali... , if i dont get my shit back then this project is up for sale, fuck it im tired of the dumbshit.... its not worth the headache and stress now that i have more bills comin in....i've been very,very patient and im not going thru the whole bullshit process to find all the parts again and I damn sure dont want to spend another grand getting them there and chromed twice... if i dont hear anything soon this car is up for sale, fuck it im sick and tired of being sick and tired,it drains my motivation extremely, especially when im getting closer and closer... we will see what happens


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 26 2008, 05:38 PM~11186309
> *RANT SESSION
> 
> Well, i sent a bunch of stuff out for chrome 3 months ago, it was all supposed to be done by last sunday, i havent heard a damn thing back since its been done, ive been callin, pming etc... and nothing....shit  half of it was paid for already excluding the shipping costs i had to pay for it just to get to cali... , if i dont get my shit back then this project is up for sale, fuck it im tired of the dumbshit.... its not worth the headache and stress now that i have more bills comin in....i've  been very,very  patient and im not going thru the whole bullshit process to find all the parts again  and I damn sure dont want to spend another grand getting them there and chromed twice... if i dont hear anything soon this car is up for sale, fuck it im sick and tired of being sick and tired,it drains my motivation extremely, especially when im getting closer and closer...  we will see what happens
> *


uhhhh bitch I'll cut you if you do that. just a little motivation for ya billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 26 2008, 09:18 PM~11186795
> *uhhhh bitch I'll cut you if you do that.  just a little motivation for ya billy
> *


communication is so important when doing buisness, i just worry alot because if something bad happened dogg I know im screwed!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 26 2008, 07:38 PM~11186309
> *RANT SESSION
> 
> Well, i sent a bunch of stuff out for chrome 3 months ago, it was all supposed to be done by last sunday, i havent heard a damn thing back since its been done, ive been callin, pming etc... and nothing....shit  half of it was paid for already including the shipping costs i had to pay for it just to get to cali... , if i dont get my shit back then this project is up for sale, fuck it im tired of the dumbshit.... its not worth the headache and stress now that i have more bills comin in....i've  been very,very  patient and im not going thru the whole bullshit process to find all the parts again  and I damn sure dont want to spend another grand getting them there and chromed twice... if i dont hear anything soon this car is up for sale, fuck it im sick and tired of being sick and tired,it drains my motivation extremely, especially when im getting closer and closer...  we will see what happens
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 26 2008, 10:00 PM~11186966
> *communication is so important when doing buisness, i just worry alot because if something bad happened dogg I know  im screwed!
> *


A project like yours will always be full of set backs Billy...I hope you're just venting and not meaning what you just said cause a lot of us go through shit like that constantly...I've been through similar shit many times...Iknow it's frustrating and brings your moral down but you just can't give up now!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 26 2008, 10:32 PM~11187134
> *A project like yours will always be full of set backs Billy...I hope you're just venting and not meaning what you just said cause a lot of us go through shit like that constantly...I've been through similar shit many times...Iknow it's frustrating and brings your moral down but you just can't give up now!!!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 26 2008, 10:38 PM~11187166
> *im not giving up at all dogg, im just not buying any more parts twice, its up to  the person im dealin with to come thru in which i really think he will, its just when you blow up somebodies shit and not hear from them for over a week you really start to worry,    if he comes thru then this build will go on, if he dont then its  a stopping hault in which i wont do again just to continue, i dont have the extra money nor time to do all the parts hunting, shipping, and chroming again twice
> *


yeah that's for sure Billy but damn selling a project never gives you back a lot of cash and everybody on here want to see that car done and when I mean done, I mean DONE BY YOU ya goof... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 26 2008, 10:41 PM~11187186
> *yeah that's for sure Billy but damn selling a project never gives you back a lot of cash and everybody on here want to see that car done and when I mean done, I mean DONE BY YOU ya goof... :biggrin:
> *


dave its playing piano and losing your hands in a accident or in lowrider terms like having a lecab and some asshole busting out your quarter windows, some things cant be replaced is what im saying, you would definatly grow old looking for them again  Im gonna make it happen one way or another, its just hard when you always have some major setbacks! ive had so many already im disgusted :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 26 2008, 10:45 PM~11187215
> *dave its playing piano and losing your hands in a accident in my case or in lowrider terms  like having a lecab and busting out your quarter windows, some things cant be replaced is what im saying, you would definatly grow old looking for them again  Im gonna make it happen one way or another, its just hard when you always have some major setbacks! ive had so many already im disgusted :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I hear ya on that...I had so many with my 65 caddy rag that I had to put it on a hold for a while becuse I could not find any aftermarket parts...But I know you will never retire from this game...You're like the Rick Flair of lowriding... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

Sorry to hear that shit bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 26 2008, 10:51 PM~11187267
> *yeah I hear ya on that...I had so many with my 65 caddy rag that I had to put it on a hold for a while becuse I could not find any aftermarket parts...But I know you will never retire from this game...You're like the Rick Flair of lowriding... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 26 2008, 11:00 PM~11187322
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

well who in the fuck is possibly screwing you, anymore time without a response i would be sending over some long haired bikers myself!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 26 2008, 11:02 PM~11187333
> *well who in the fuck is possibly screwing you, anymore time without a response i would be sending over some long haired bikers myself!!
> *


not saying no one is ...really, im just a bit worried man, i usaully talk to the chrome dude quite often, im more worried something might have happened such a s jail/sick/hurt/death..etc, if thats the case i know it would set me back big time, i been blowing dude up like crazy and havent heard a thing, im just worried and venting at the same time, i cant stand not being able to find out whats up with my stuff and whats going on ya know, i try to stay on top of my shit and keep in touch!!!!


----------



## SW713

say homeboy, i know what de-motivation is. gettin burned, sidetracked, depressed and screwed over or whatever sucks. but you can't get rid of your project over that. i haven't had a lowrider in about 10 years, and i've had 3 projects get started and stopped in between that time. THREE mid-sixties supersport impalas. gave up and gave em away cus of some kinda bs. still regret it and it depresses me.

this projects got me in a weird funk too. crummy job, bills out the ass and kids that gotta eat(i love em though :biggrin: ). i've had this car a year and a half and trust me, if you saw my progress pics, you'd be sick and think i'm fuckin lazy. i've been feelin shitty lately, don't even wanna look at cars. didn't even go to the badass grill n chill latin kustoms had here a few weeks ago, or any car shows for that matter.

but i've decided fuck it, the car will get done when it gets done. believe me homie, i wanna ride out..BAD. but don't bust yourself up over it.




maybe you just need to take a break from workin on it for a minute


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Jul 26 2008, 08:00 PM~11186966-->
> 
> 
> 
> communication is so important when doing buisness, i just worry alot because if something bad happened dogg I know  im screwed!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand completly. And I understand about worrying for the dude, sometimes shit happens. I do hope all is well with him so that you don't have a major set-back. I know how hard set-backs are. Fuck My impala was in the paint shop for over a year! And I kept getting the same response from the painter, oh I'm getting ready to start on it or I'm having this done, ect. But I was very glad I waited cuz that shit came out better then I had hoped for. If it comes to somin bad happening to olde dude, lemme know and I will find someway to try and help you out anyway I can, even if it's just making phone calls looking for parts for ya.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rivistyle_@Jul 26 2008, 09:27 PM~11187478
> *  THREE mid-sixties supersport impalas.  gave up and gave em away cus of some kinda bs.  *


can I be your friend...LOL


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 26 2008, 09:00 PM~11186966
> *communication is so important when doing buisness, i just worry alot because if something bad happened dogg I know  im screwed!
> *


Man, fuck all that, as long as you have an address, you can get your shyt. Trust and belive! I would be makin house visits and the whole 9, please don't stop this build dogg


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 26 2008, 09:07 PM~11187369
> *not saying no one is ...really,    im just a bit worried man, i usaully talk to the chrome dude quite often, im more worried something might have happened such a s jail/sick/hurt/death..etc, if thats the case i know it would set me back big time, i been blowing dude up like crazy and havent heard a thing, im just worried and venting at the same time, i cant stand not being able to find out whats up with my stuff and whats going on ya know, i try to stay on top of my shit and keep in touch!!!!
> *


things will work themselves out billy, dont worry. This is all part of a build, i was fucked over 2gz just on my front control arms alone, after 12 months of waiting to have them done twice, they still came back looking like dogs ass, and i just said fuck it, fixed everything myself and had them plated locally from my guys who have done everything else, telling them the story they even gave me a real good deal, sadly my front control arms still ended up costing me 2500 and some of my own labour in the end :0 :angry: 

worse case scenario something bad did happen to him, like homeboy said if you got an address you can get your shit back one way or another, i'm sure theres even a few guys on here that would make a visit to check for you if they lived nearby.


----------



## La Lo

damn Billy you can't give up i already have a trailer for you to haul it around in :biggrin: just kidding


----------



## trooper smith

set backs pave the way for comebacks. man up and wait. shit happens too everybody. read through layitlow and see what they,ve went through with WHOLE cars. sorry too sound like a dick and not "sugarcoat" it like everybody else but, welcome to building lowriders.


----------



## Caddys 83

Keep your head up Billy... :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

eh you know were im at billy.................. you can be the rick flair ill be king kong bundy.............. at least you have plenty of hoods.....


----------



## youcantfademe

damn billy, if ya dont get your shit back , your welcome to any parts i might have here that you need, im only a phone call away homie......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks guys for the kind words, and help, once again no luck reachin him today, hope hes alright...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 27 2008, 10:11 PM~11192664
> *thanks guys for the kind words, and help, once again no luck reachin him today...
> *


ok ....i feel like a dumbass, i must have missed a quote from him, I just read that he had an family emergency come up and he was leaving out of town for a while and would be back when he could.... Im glad hes ok and I Hope everything is good with his family!!!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 27 2008, 09:27 PM~11192800
> *ok ....i feel like a dumbass, i must have missed a quote from him, I just read that he had an family emergency come up and he was leaving  out of town for a while and would be back when he could....  Im glad hes ok and I Hope everything is good with his family!!!
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 27 2008, 11:27 PM~11192800
> *ok ....i feel like a dumbass, i must have missed a quote from him, I just read that he had an family emergency come up and he was leaving  out of town for a while and would be back when he could....  Im glad hes ok and I Hope everything is good with his family!!!
> *



there you go! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jul 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11193139
> *there you go! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

all that worrying over nothin, god damn Billy you one of the high stress case mofos aint ya?? gotta leave that shit to the females son!!!


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 27 2008, 09:27 PM~11192800
> *ok ....i feel like a dumbass, i must have missed a quote from him, I just read that he had an family emergency come up and he was leaving  out of town for a while and would be back when he could....  Im glad hes ok and I Hope everything is good with his family!!!
> *


That's good!( not homeboys family issue's but the fact that its all good)


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced+Jul 28 2008, 12:18 AM~11193691-->
> 
> 
> 
> all that worrying over nothin, god damn Billy you one of the high stress case mofos aint ya?? gotta leave that shit to the females son!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit until my stuff is in my hands i will always worry somewhat, but i hear ya :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-folkster34_@Jul 28 2008, 10:22 AM~11195556
> *That's good!( not homeboys family issue's but the fact that its all good)
> 
> *


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

WUZ UP HOMIE? ANY WORD ON THE REAR END???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 28 2008, 12:39 PM~11196547
> *shit until my stuff is in my hands i will always worry somewhat, but i hear ya :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Yeah and I hope you're not smoking like a train with all those worrying session... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

Billy what are you doing for the rear ashtrays?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 30 2008, 11:26 PM~11221973
> *Billy what are you doing for the rear ashtrays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT+Jul 28 2008, 08:06 PM~11200403-->
> 
> 
> 
> WUZ UP HOMIE? ANY WORD ON THE REAR END???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as far as i know ron said its still at chrome :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 09:04 PM~11200911
> *Yeah and I hope you're not smoking like a train with all those worrying session... :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CORE_@Jul 31 2008, 01:26 AM~11221973
> *Billy what are you doing for the rear ashtrays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not sure yet, i need some regency love huh


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 31 2008, 11:32 AM~11224333
> *not sure yet, i need some regency love huh
> *


Ill pm you bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## excalibur

well, Im sure the garage will be nice as hell since youre doing it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 4 2008, 12:15 AM~11251131
> *well, Im sure the garage will be nice as hell since youre doing it.
> *


thanks man, im hoping it to be the mack daddy of all garages in e-town..LIV4LACS/BRIAN was right once you get a pad you'll say fuck the car and fix it up first...lol, i really want a cool atmospere in my garage/basement so when tonya gets pissed for lord knows what i will at least have somewhere nice to stay...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

hey hey


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 4 2008, 12:23 AM~11251183
> *hey hey
> *


whats up dude! when you guys coming down to check out the house and grill out :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 4 2008, 12:59 AM~11251541
> *TTT FOR  HOLLYWOOD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

garage looks nice Billy :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

That place would be the bomb when theirs a party......you already got a couple poles :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

garage looks good Billy. you going to epoxy the floor before you put anything in it?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good work on that garage Billy...  Gonna be easier for you to work on that caddy after...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Aug 4 2008, 07:41 AM~11252527-->
> 
> 
> 
> garage looks nice Billy :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks scott  you doin better and all healed up yet :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 08:41 AM~11252698
> *That place would be the bomb when theirs a party......you already got a couple poles :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, hell yeah :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by La [email protected] 4 2008, 09:30 AM~11252906
> *garage looks good Billy. you going to epoxy the floor before you put anything in it?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir, im gonna fill all the cracks in with this hard putty then use concrete paint on her,doing the walls white and the floor dark grey,i cantwit to put my lights up, i spent alot just in flourecent bulb valances, gonna be brite in there :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 4 2008, 09:50 AM~11252985
> *good work on that garage Billy...  Gonna be easier for you to work on that caddy after...
> *


sure is man, its all gucci johns fault :biggrin: i seen his garage at his new years party and I was like damnnnnnnnnnn, you can practilly eat off his floor, he keeps his spot real clean, its really nice forreal made me want mine all new lookin too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

LUX DAVE i told you i would fokker, them damn old bumper shock absorbers and the braces that you dont even see. :biggrin: More chrome is done and on its way back this week almost the last of it, Blackmagics chromer still has the rear housing its almost done too.... im fixin to send more lil odds and ends out and thats the last of it,i hope :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

Better pics of you wheels??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

all black besides the nipples, ring on the hub ,and part of the spinner


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 4 2008, 10:46 PM~11261190
> *all black besides the nipples, ring on the hub ,and part of the spinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 4 2008, 11:47 PM~11261205
> *:0
> *


al capone 08 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## folkster34

:0  :biggrin: :cheesy:  nice garage billy!! Ur right! The LAC's resting place needs to be as good as the car :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Aug 5 2008, 10:34 AM~11263508
> *:0    :biggrin:  :cheesy:   nice garage billy!! Ur right! The LAC's resting place needs to be as good as the car :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 4 2008, 11:38 PM~11261087
> *LUX DAVE i told you i would fokker, them damn old bumper shock absorbers and the  braces that you dont even see. :biggrin:    More chrome is done and on its way back this week almost the last of it,  Blackmagics chromer still has the rear housing its almost done too.... im fixin to send more lil odds and ends out and thats the last of it,i hope :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 motherfuckin baller...Mr. MoneyBagz Jr.! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 4 2008, 09:50 AM~11252985
> *good work on that garage Billy...  Gonna be easier for you to work on that caddy after...
> *


:wave: what up Mr. MoneyBagz! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 03:44 PM~11266309
> *:0  motherfuckin baller...Mr. MoneyBagz Jr.!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 5 2008, 12:38 AM~11261087
> *LUX DAVE i told you i would fokker, them damn old bumper shock absorbers and the  braces that you dont even see. :biggrin:    More chrome is done and on its way back this week almost the last of it,  Blackmagics chromer still has the rear housing its almost done too.... im fixin to send more lil odds and ends out and thats the last of it,i hope :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowrider 4 life

BALLIN HAHA :biggrin: and no im not talking about lux dave :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BATMAN87

it's all looking good but your right when you buy a house the car's get put on the back burner for a while....Now i'm ready to actually going to start on the Regal within the next couple week's the plain is for next spring :biggrin: What's the plain for the Caddy?You going to be ridin in 09?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 4 2008, 11:38 PM~11261087
> *LUX DAVE i told you i would fokker, them damn old bumper shock absorbers and the  braces that you dont even see. :biggrin:    More chrome is done and on its way back this week almost the last of it,  Blackmagics chromer still has the rear housing its almost done too.... im fixin to send more lil odds and ends out and thats the last of it,i hope :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fokker you got to be the richest mofo I know!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 03:46 PM~11266335
> *:wave: what up Mr. MoneyBagz!  :biggrin:
> *


you must have seen Billy somewhere and got him confused with me... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 4 2008, 11:46 PM~11261190
> *all black besides the nipples, ring on the hub ,and part of the spinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


everything looks perfect except for those out of place fat whites fokker... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Billy is rich.


----------



## 187_Regal

billy.....isssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.....rich.....damn.....


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Aug 5 2008, 11:34 AM~11263508
> *:0    :biggrin:  :cheesy:   nice garage billy!! Ur right! The LAC's resting place needs to be as good as the car :thumbsup:
> *


well, billy couldnt talk the state of KY out of letting him buy fort knox for his garage, so this will have to do.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 6 2008, 09:57 PM~11279426
> *billy.....isssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.....rich.....damn.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 6 2008, 09:17 PM~11279672
> *well, billy couldnt talk the state of KY out of letting him buy fort knox for his garage, so this will have to do.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 6 2008, 08:17 PM~11279672
> *well, billy couldnt talk the state of KY out of letting him buy fort knox for his garage, so this will have to do.
> *


baaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwlin


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

He should buy it so I wouldn't hear BOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! at 3 am when I wake up at 5:30am for work.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life+Aug 6 2008, 05:19 PM~11276722-->
> 
> 
> 
> BALLIN  HAHA  :biggrin: and no im not talking about lux dave  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah im poor bro, i have no cash, dave lux loaned it too me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 06:08 PM~11277142
> *it's all looking good but your right when you buy a house the car's get put on the back burner for a while....Now i'm ready to actually going to start on the Regal within the next couple week's the plain is for next spring :biggrin: What's the plain  for the Caddy?You going to be ridin in 09?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,its gonna be way harder to finish the ride now, thats for sure, im hopin 09 but who knows, jsut takin my time, it will all work out in the end
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 06:39 PM~11277406
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fokker im the richest mofo I know!!!!!!!! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know you are :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 06:41 PM~11277430
> *you must have seen Billy somewhere and got him confused with me... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah daves tmy loan officer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 06:42 PM~11277448
> *everything looks perfect except for those out of place fat whites fokker... :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: dont be hatin, those are gonna seperate me from the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 06:43 PM~11277457
> *Im rich.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we know already :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 09:57 PM~11279426
> *billy.....isssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.....rich.....damn.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah im just trying to get on you guys level ,im really poor dogg....you know etown dont pay good money more like in pennies
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 10:17 PM~11279672
> *well, billy couldnt talk the state of KY out of letting him buy fort knox for his garage, so this will have to do.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: that be nice, i will have security like ft knox, trying to talk tonya into picking up a pitbull or 2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 02:52 PM~11285333
> *baaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwlin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on a budget :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11289008
> *He should buy it so I wouldn't hear BOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! at 3 am when I wake up at 5:30am for work.
> *


yeah no shit, i bet that sucks


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

HOLLYWOOD YOU LAGGIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 8 2008, 11:42 PM~11298469
> *HOLLYWOOD  YOU  LAGGIN  HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


  i know i need a loan, hook it up pimp! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 8 2008, 10:44 PM~11298485
> *  i know i need a loan, hook it up pimp! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


GET AT CRICKET :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 8 2008, 11:47 PM~11298501
> *GET AT  CRICKET  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmmmm :scrutinize: 


Cricket loan me a dollar :happysad:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 4 2008, 11:38 PM~11261087
> *LUX DAVE i told you i would fokker, them damn old bumper shock absorbers and the  braces that you dont even see. :biggrin:    More chrome is done and on its way back this week almost the last of it,  Blackmagics chromer still has the rear housing its almost done too.... im fixin to send more lil odds and ends out and thats the last of it,i hope :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 baller... :cheesy: 

looking good billy..


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

ttt for a badass lac :biggrin: 

Damn that chromes looking nice


----------



## La Lo

hey Billy :wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

errr im so fawkin jealous


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 15 2008, 11:02 PM~11357020
> *errr im so fawkin jealous
> *


 :nono: dont be jealous be happy :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE+Aug 13 2008, 05:15 PM~11335802-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 baller... :cheesy:
> 
> looking good billy..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: , thanks tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lowridin IV [email protected] 13 2008, 07:37 PM~11336895
> *ttt for a badass lac  :biggrin:
> 
> Damn that chromes looking nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by La [email protected] 15 2008, 07:50 PM~11354814
> *hey Billy  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup man :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gorilla Bob_@Aug 16 2008, 01:02 AM~11357020
> *errr im so fawkin jealous
> *


why???? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Aug 6 2008, 06:41 PM~11277430-->
> 
> 
> 
> you must have seen Billy somewhere and got him confused with me... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah...we all know you're the layitlow baller...billy's your mini-me! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 06:42 PM~11277448
> *everything looks perfect except for those out of place fat whites fokker... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x100000000000000000! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 06:43 PM~11277457
> *Billy is rich.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gorilla Bob_@Aug 16 2008, 01:02 AM~11357020
> *errr im so fawkin jealous
> *


same here...I wish I had half the patience billy does. maybe one day when i finally pick me up a 65...


----------



## abel




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Aug 17 2008, 02:04 AM~11363390
> *
> same here...I wish I had half the patience billy does. maybe one day when i finally pick me up a 65...
> *


there was one on greenwood road for sale for 5gs. It even had pink primer for ya


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 17 2008, 08:56 AM~11363717
> *there was one on greenwood road for sale for 5gs. It even had pink primer for ya
> *


ooooooooh pink,that would go nice with his lipgloss :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

c'mon billy , i wanna see some more progress....... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 17 2008, 01:53 PM~11364983
> *c'mon billy , i wanna see some more progress....... :biggrin:
> *


gonna be a while, im trying to move into my new crib  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Aug 17 2008, 08:56 AM~11363717-->
> 
> 
> 
> there was one on greenwood road for sale for 5gs. It even had pink primer for ya
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> done checked it out  its way overpriced...its a piece of shit for real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 01:46 PM~11364937
> *ooooooooh pink,that would go nice with his lipgloss :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 17 2008, 02:06 PM~11365068
> *gonna be a while, im trying to move into my new crib   :biggrin:
> *


:twak:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

we are all waiting ,watching and learning..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *same here...I wish I had half the patience billy does. maybe one day when i finally pick me up a 65...*


damn jeff i got a 65 vert project here with your name all over it, and the price is right...billy has seen it :0


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

wuz up homie hows the car come along any updates???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Aug 19 2008, 12:57 AM~11379366-->
> 
> 
> 
> we are all waiting ,watching and learning..... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up bean, i know , iknow, i need some progress pics, i havent even looked at it lately, i just been so busy with other stuff
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THELORD4RMGT_@Aug 19 2008, 09:38 PM~11387421
> *wuz up homie hows the car come along any updates???
> *


no updates yet just waiting on chrome


----------



## timdog57

I am going to lock this topic till there is actual progress. No need to talk about anything else. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 20 2008, 12:57 PM~11393117
> *I am going to lock this topic till there is actual progress.  No need to talk about anything else.  :biggrin:
> *


hey i understand   i'll post some progress on the garage redo? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 20 2008, 02:18 PM~11393317
> *hey i understand     i'll post some progress on the garage redo? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 20 2008, 01:19 PM~11393329
> *:biggrin:
> *


how bout the pic of me lookin like rick james after cocaine party sanding on drywall mudd was rough i was covered in dust :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty+Aug 18 2008, 02:54 AM~11370082-->
> 
> 
> 
> done checked it out    its way overpriced...its a piece of shit for real
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard that. Just never been able to go a look at it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57_@Aug 20 2008, 10:57 AM~11393117
> *I am going to lock this topic till there is actual progress.  No need to talk about anything else.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *hey i understand  i'll post some progress on the garage redo?*


cant wait to help you knock that bitch out this weekend bro...it's going to be awesome when finished,and we can finally see the lac sitting in there :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 20 2008, 09:42 PM~11397602
> *cant wait to help you knock that bitch out this weekend bro...it's going to be awesome when finished,and we can finally see the lac sitting in there  :0  :cheesy:
> *


yep, thanks for your help, you are a true friend  the project is on hold for now, just waiting on stuff then i can get rollin again, alot harder now that i own a home but at least the expensive shit is already bought


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

MAN O MAN WTF HAPPEN TO THIS YOU STOPPED WORKING ON IT DAM IT GET YO ASS UP AND FINISH THSI SHIT ALREADY MR HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2008, 01:01 PM~11402584
> *MAN  O MAN   WTF  HAPPEN TO  THIS   YOU STOPPED  WORKING  ON  IT DAM  IT GET  YO ASS  UP AND FINISH  THSI SHIT ALREADY  MR  HOLLYWOOD   :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Pitbull reinforced and narrowed, then sent to Ron at blackmagic for chrome  








































All the webbing is removed and smoothed


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Shit looks sick, You've done a shit laod of work :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2008, 03:07 AM~11417648
> *Shit looks sick, You've done a shit laod of work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks ron, i wish i had more money to get it done sooner but it will be worth the wait..... alot of cool people has had a hand in this build, i cant wait to see the outcome...........now if only smiley would give me that loan, :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 22 2008, 10:45 PM~11416719
> *Pitbull reinforced and narrowed, then sent to Ron at blackmagic for chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the webbing is removed and smoothed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that chrome is blingin homie!!! I got a homie with a 91 parts car for like 150, if u want it, let me kno, I'll pm him


----------



## GUS 650

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Aug 23 2008, 06:43 AM~11417899
> *Damn, that chrome is blingin homie!!! I got a homie with a 91 parts car for like 150, if u want it, let me kno, I'll pm him
> *


yeah ill take it


----------



## La Lo

hey Billy


----------



## CHUKO 204

Nice work homie


----------



## Douk

:thumbsup: very nice bro!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 23 2008, 05:15 PM~11420160
> *hey Billy
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

i knew that shit was yours the min a saw it ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 24 2008, 11:20 AM~11423936
> *i knew that shit was yours the min a saw it ... lol  :biggrin:
> *


lol.... i told you were it was goin :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## Sixty34me

chrome


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 25 2008, 10:16 AM~11430660
> *chrome
> *


or as bucky says crome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

dam I went through the entire thread, sick ride!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

What's going on billy... How is the build up coming along?


----------



## weatmaster

clicked me thru the topic again n again - time to post somethin for me 

Some crazy chrome shit goin on over here u guys still gettin stuff chromed real cheap that u dont wanna know how much it is in europe...

btw. Thanks for the help with the bumper billy, i contacted everbody but nobody came back to me - only real deal i got for an new or freshly chromed rearbumper was from cadillac king and they wanted nearly 700bucks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Aug 26 2008, 12:22 AM~11438876-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam I went through the entire thread, sick ride!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 12:33 AM~11438958
> *What's going on billy... How is the build up coming along?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lil by lil dogg, this house is killin me, but im gettin there :biggrin: how you been dogg
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-weatmaster_@Aug 26 2008, 04:15 AM~11439836
> *clicked me thru the topic again n again - time to post somethin for me
> 
> Some crazy chrome shit goin on over here u guys still gettin stuff chromed real cheap that u dont wanna know how much it is in europe...
> 
> btw. Thanks for the help with the bumper billy, i contacted everbody but nobody came back to me - only real deal i got for an new or freshly chromed rearbumper was from cadillac king and they wanted nearly 700bucks
> *


damn $700 is crazy, theres a guy on ebay that rechromes them, i think his name is bumper4you


----------



## Dolle

sorry I missed your call last night I got your bumper brackets. How much of this shows and what colors do you want on them? not real sure what I am going to do yet but I will think of something cool


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 26 2008, 07:12 PM~11445248
> *sorry I missed your call last night I got your bumper brackets. How much of this shows and what colors do you want on them? not real sure what I am going to do yet but I will think of something cool
> *


yea the whole back section shows of each peice , the sides with the studs facing towards you are what will be seen from under the car., if your lookin under the car when its raised of course :biggrin: 

i was thinking blood red, darkgray, and a white would look good  , i like what you did with johns trunk, it looked very semictrical and evil , i love evil lookin stripes :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 27 2008, 12:37 PM~11451144
> *yea the whole back section shows of each peice , the sides with  the studs facing towards you are what will be seen from under the car., if your lookin under the car when its raised of course :biggrin:
> 
> i was thinking blood red, darkgray, and a white would look good  , i like what you did with johns trunk, it looked very semictrical and evil , i love evil lookin stripes :cheesy:
> *


cool I will get on it this week or over the weekend


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 27 2008, 12:39 PM~11451167
> *cool I will get on it this week or over the weekend
> *


no hurry, im in no rush, cant wait to see it bro, i know art takes time  i thank you alot man, i owe you


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 26 2008, 12:22 AM~11438876
> *dam I went through the entire thread, sick ride!!!!
> *


x2....to the top for cowtipper! :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

Dang, Id sleep in that bed..and have sweet dreams!


----------



## Coast One

:around:


----------



## Dolle

I got your message and I haven't started on anything yet I am going to work on them tommarow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 28 2008, 06:05 PM~11463885
> *I got your message and I haven't started on anything yet I am going to work on them tommarow
> *


yeah im trying to figure out if i should add the blood red, i know i want grey and white, but worried about the red, shit it will probably look good either way, i'll call you in the morning


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Aug 28 2008, 02:58 PM~11462086
> *Dang, Id sleep in that bed..and have sweet dreams!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Aug 29 2008, 03:08 AM~11469142
> *ttt
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Billlllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy what's up bro!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

got the frame is ready for blastin thanks to dennis, nice welds were made then its off to my house, he got the battery rack mounts on today along with the gas pipe notch for the driveshaft yoke done


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

suuuuuup ya goof, the frames ready finally...lol gonna take it to get blasted next week then put it on the rotessorie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 29 2008, 09:50 PM~11475229
> *suuuuuup ya goof, the frames ready finally...lol gonna take it to get blasted next week then put it on the rotessorie
> *


right on Billy...You know you need to keep working on that caddy to remain happy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 29 2008, 10:33 PM~11475636
> *right on Billy...You know you need to keep working on that caddy to remain happy!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah i got bored and went a worked on it with dennis today,its comin homw tommorow at my new house


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 29 2008, 10:45 PM~11475760
> *yeah i got bored and went a worked on it with dennis today,its comin homw tommorow at my new house
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 30 2008, 12:24 PM~11478349
> *
> *


ok maybe monday it will be home :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 26 2008, 07:05 PM~11441908
> *damn $700 is crazy, theres a guy on ebay that rechromes them, i think his name is bumper4you
> *


hmm,
didnt found him on eBay....seems like i got to get a good used one


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Aug 31 2008, 01:58 AM~11482085
> *hmm,
> didnt found him on eBay....seems like i got to get a good used one
> *


try bumper4u spelled different :biggrin:


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 5 2008, 12:46 AM~11261190
> *all black besides the nipples, ring on the hub ,and part of the spinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are those remingtons or cokers?? looks like the white wall is raised in the pic.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Aug 31 2008, 02:25 AM~11482175
> *are those remingtons or cokers??  looks like the white wall is raised in the pic.
> *


they are, i collect 155/80/13 remingtons maximums....


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 31 2008, 04:07 AM~11482281
> *they are, i collect 155/80/13 remingtons maximums....
> *


Are they available still?? I thought they quit selling them 3-4 years ago. I don't know why so many people don't like the bigger white walls. I think its kind of a throwback to the cars that used to roll the gangster white walls. I used to run Remingtons on my '62 until I couldn't find another full set. You know someone selling them still?? Wheel and tire combo look good by the way. The build is looking good too.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Aug 31 2008, 01:19 PM~11483510
> *Are they available still??  I thought they quit selling them 3-4 years ago.  I don't know why so many people don't like the bigger white walls.  I think its kind of a throwback to the cars that used to roll the gangster white walls.  I used to run Remingtons on my '62 until I couldn't find another full set.  You know someone selling them still??  Wheel and tire combo look good by the way.  The build is looking good too.
> *


unforunatly no, they been discontinued for 6 years here..  I get pms every now and then with that same question  

AMEN BRO, :cheesy: finally someone i can relate to on this issue :biggrin: , i think wides are badd ass if you want that gangster look, i hate skinnies never liked em because the whitewall doesnt do shit for the rim IMO, basically same ol shit with those and everyone has them or can get em, rim and tire both should compliment each other if you do it right with remingtons, i chose a black dish to have somewhat a old time al capone gangster theme for my ride im building, the remingtons were the best choice for the look i wanted to acheive ad the black dish says gangster all over it...... :biggrin: 

man one day everyone will realize that a widewhite isnt just a reg(unwanted) tire but an classy upgrade such as a E&g grill or a nardi, the same old look that everyone else has is what i want to stray away from the most, i guess all in all it really depends on what look your going for but i'll roll remy's till i die or have mine shaved if i ever run out thanks for the props bro, ^^^^^^^^ this guy has class :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> ok heres the new build up topic, more put together this is gonna be a long build becasuse im a picky motherfucker on a budget, so bare with me  All hating is welcome!
> heres my deville after a good was, only paid $150 for it i saved it from a feild of death :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN, YOU HAVE COME ALONG WAY


----------



## folkster34

Wats that picture in ur avator billy? Photoshop of the finshed project?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 30 2008, 04:46 PM~11479510
> *ok maybe monday it will be home :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


right on Billy...Building a lowrider is like a marathon, it takes a long time... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

fat whites on anything but bombs------->>> :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Aug 31 2008, 06:38 PM~11484796
> *Wats that picture in ur avator billy? Photoshop of the finshed project?
> *


just a lil photoshoped blueprint


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by plague+Aug 31 2008, 05:47 PM~11484594-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN, YOU HAVE COME ALONG WAY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i have, but still so far to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 08:41 PM~11485428
> *right on Billy...Building a lowrider is like a marathon, it takes a long time... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir, not if you half ass it tho :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 31 2008, 08:45 PM~11485453
> *fat whites on anything but bombs------->>> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 31 2008, 03:33 PM~11483849
> *unforunatly no, they been discontinued for 6 years here..   I get pms every now and then with that same question
> 
> AMEN BRO, :cheesy:  finally someone i can relate to on this issue  :biggrin:  , i think wides are badd ass if you want that gangster look, i hate skinnies never liked em because the whitewall doesnt do shit for the rim IMO, basically same ol shit with those and everyone has them or can get em,  rim and tire both should compliment each other if you do it right with remingtons,  i chose a black dish to have somewhat a old time al capone gangster theme for my ride im building, the remingtons were the best choice for the look i wanted to acheive ad the black dish says gangster all over it...... :biggrin:
> 
> man one day everyone  will realize that a widewhite isnt just a reg(unwanted) tire but  an classy upgrade such as a E&g grill or a nardi, the same old look that everyone else has is what i want to stray away from the most, i guess all in all it really depends on what look your going for but i'll roll remy's till i die or have mine shaved if i ever run out thanks for the props bro, ^^^^^^^^ this guy has class :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

Well I definately like the wheel and tire combo. Coker sells a raised wide white wall if you do run out of the Remington's but they are so damn expensive. Sometimes you have to run those skinnies w/the way gas prices have been. Keep up the good work on the build. 

Late


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 31 2008, 08:13 AM~11482131
> *try bumper4u spelled different :biggrin:
> *


yeah i did already - whatever, i think i am giving up and put the old one on again...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Sep 1 2008, 08:48 AM~11488482
> *yeah i did already - whatever, i think i am giving up and put the old one on again...
> *


i know for a fact bumperboyz has one


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Sep 1 2008, 07:59 AM~11488409
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Well I definately like the wheel and tire combo.  Coker sells a raised wide white wall if you do run out of the Remington's but they are so damn expensive.  Sometimes you have to run those skinnies w/the way gas prices have been.  Keep up the good work on the build.
> 
> Late
> *


yeah, i here ya, thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 31 2008, 11:52 PM~11486845
> *yes i have, but still so far to go
> yes sir, not if you half ass it tho :biggrin:
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez

Looks fuckin amazing so far


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Sep 7 2008, 12:51 AM~11538338
> *  Looks fuckin amazing so far
> *


thanks dirty going to get back on it next month hard


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## La Lo

:wave: hey home owner welcome to my world :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 7 2008, 07:29 PM~11542285
> *:wave: hey home owner welcome to my world :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

This caddy is gonna be banginggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 7 2008, 08:00 PM~11542451
> *This caddy is gonna be banginggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 7 2008, 12:12 AM~11538467
> *thanks dirty going to get back on it next month hard
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

I got your parts done I'll post some pics tommarow I think they look good


----------



## Dolle

here you go


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Sep 10 2008, 09:59 PM~11571921-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got your parts done I'll post some pics tommarow I think they look good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dolle_@Sep 11 2008, 08:32 AM~11574714
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Damn... those turned out great :cheesy: , Im glad i you did them..... those colors were the right choice after all, damn bro, i love it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

glad you like them Good luck on the wedding


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 11 2008, 10:17 AM~11575238
> *glad you like them Good luck on the wedding
> *


thanks bro.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

pitbull rearend/ blackmagic chromed

















no webbing


















pitbull rearend/ blackmagic chromed


----------



## Dolle

looks good Billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 11 2008, 01:34 PM~11576710
> *looks good Billy
> *


i got to unwrap it he night before last after it got back, the chrome work turned out bad ass


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

looking good billy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

very nice Billy!!!!!!!


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 11 2008, 12:31 PM~11576684
> *pitbull rearend/ blackmagic chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no webbing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pitbull rearend/ blackmagic chromed
> *


wuz up homie that shit looks real good in pic :biggrin: how you like the chrome???


----------



## 801Rider

Super clean


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Sep 11 2008, 07:11 PM~11579447-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good billy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 07:13 PM~11579463
> *very nice Billy!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 08:07 AM~11583990
> *Super clean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THELORD4RMGT_@Sep 11 2008, 07:18 PM~11579499
> *wuz up homie that shit looks real good in pic  :biggrin:  how you like the chrome???
> *


i love the quality  :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

That turned out real nice man!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Sep 12 2008, 05:25 PM~11587776
> *That turned out real nice man!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

well thanks to lowrollinjosh i got the frame home today, gonna put it on the rotessorie, i also got me a real nice 60 gallon compressor today as well


----------



## Big Doe

king of chrome :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 13 2008, 11:41 PM~11596265
> *king of chrome  :biggrin:
> *


king of cars^^^^^^ no lie :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt for Billy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Bad Apples ....pooooof be gone...... now we move forward not backwards...*

that must be for me...


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2008, 08:59 PM~11619673
> *Bad Apples ....pooooof be gone...... now we move forward not backwards...
> 
> that must be for me...
> *


or me  i do spoil some shit


----------



## ice64berg

:biggrin: like the towel rack next to the bed :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 17 2008, 02:48 AM~11622851
> *:biggrin: like the towel rack next to the bed  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



naw man thats a sideways stripper pole and billy can work that thang


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 17 2008, 12:07 AM~11622292
> *or me   i do spoil some shit
> *


 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 17 2008, 08:32 AM~11624439
> *naw man thats a sideways stripper pole and billy can work that thang
> *


eeeewwwwwww


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Sep 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11619673-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Bad Apples ....pooooof be gone...... now we move forward not backwards...*
> 
> that must be for me...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i know who its for  :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 17 2008, 12:07 AM~11622292
> *or me   i do spoil some shit
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gorilla Bob_@Sep 17 2008, 10:32 AM~11624439
> *naw man thats a sideways stripper pole and billy can work that thang
> *


thats tonyas "OH SHIT" handle...lol :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 17 2008, 05:05 PM~11627814
> *eeeewwwwwww
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 18 2008, 10:52 AM~11634278
> *hahaha, i know who its for   :0  :biggrin:
> *


I know you do and it.s for guys like myself... :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

HOLLYWOOD WHAT IT DEW


----------



## Eazy

Lookin real good Billy real fuccin good!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Sep 18 2008, 10:55 AM~11634298-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know you do and it.s for guys like myself... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by smiley`s 84 [email protected] 19 2008, 12:14 AM~11641317
> *HOLLYWOOD WHAT  IT DEW
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup smiley
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anteazy_@Sep 19 2008, 01:53 AM~11641902
> *Lookin real good Billy real fuccin good!
> *


sup ant :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

??? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 24 2008, 04:32 AM~11683394
> *??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sixty34me

:dunno:


----------



## plague

I SEE YOU GOT A NEW NAME AGAIN :0 AND THIS TREAD NEEDS MORE PICTURES


----------



## Maverick

ahhh shit


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 24 2008, 05:16 PM~11688448
> *I SEE YOU GOT A NEW NAME AGAIN :0 AND THIS TREAD NEEDS MORE PICTURES
> *


yep, they'll be coming soon, my garage is almost done, whats good felipe :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

I see some changes in Billy :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, I went through every fucking page up until right now. And all I can say is DAMN! This motherfucker is going to be nice, good job bro.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Sep 25 2008, 12:25 AM~11692973-->
> 
> 
> 
> I see some changes in Billy :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup Mr. peter northstar :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixFourClownin'_@Sep 25 2008, 12:32 AM~11693062
> *Damn, I went through every fucking page up until right now. And all I can say is DAMN! This motherfucker is going to be nice, good job bro.
> *


thanks curtis, that means alot


----------



## excalibur

new days are coming.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 25 2008, 01:34 AM~11693082
> *sup Mr. peter northstar :biggrin:
> thanks curtis, that means alot
> *


Ahh bro, no big deal, Im only speaking the truth.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 24 2008, 11:34 PM~11693082
> *sup Mr. peter northstar :biggrin:
> thanks curtis, that means alot
> *


Sup Ronnie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Sep 25 2008, 12:37 AM~11693114-->
> 
> 
> 
> new days are coming.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SixFourClownin'@Sep 25 2008, 12:38 AM~11693120
> *Ahh bro, no big deal, Im only speaking the truth.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man, well guys like you and alot of others is what inspired me to try harder and do the best i can, its hard building off $12.50 an hour budget but it seems to be getting there, just takes time, i seen louisville was busting out some tight ass rides and i just wanted to step it up to be honest
> <!--QuoteBegin-509Rider_@Sep 25 2008, 12:38 AM~11693122
> *Sup Ronnie
> *


hahahah, u know :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 25 2008, 01:44 AM~11693173
> *yes they are
> thanks man, well guys like you and alot of others is what inspired me to try harder and do the best i can, its hard building off $12.50 an hour budget but it seems to be getting there, just takes time, i seen louisville was busting out some tight ass rides and i just wanted to step it up to be honest
> 
> hahahah, u know :biggrin:
> *


Well you are definately doing that bro, keep doing what your doing and you'll have you one nice ride bro.


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTMFT for one bad ass lac


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Sep 25 2008, 02:44 AM~11693768
> *TTMFT for one bad ass lac
> *


thanks ed, i still have love for you guys, and that wont never change homie


----------



## BABYBOY78

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 25 2008, 12:48 AM~11693778
> *thanks ed, i still have love for you guys, and that wont never change homie
> *


  same to you bro......


----------



## SHOELACES

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 19 2008, 07:17 PM~11129189
> *finally the tranny is finished , just got to put the chrome pan, govenor cover, and dipstick on then its ready, probably wont never do one of those again, way too much work :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 25 2008, 01:29 AM~11693455
> *Well you are definately doing that bro, keep doing what your doing and you'll have you one nice ride bro.
> *


thanks man im trying,i need to come see you :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:thumbsup:


----------



## BATMAN87

Congrats on the wedding, this weekend I hope everything goes as planned :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87_@Sep 26 2008, 12:20 PM~11705733
> *Congrats on the wedding, this weekend I hope everything goes as planned :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Sep 26 2008, 07:10 AM~11704442-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 11:20 AM~11705733
> *Congrats on the wedding, this weekend I hope everything goes as planned :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks adam
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@Sep 26 2008, 11:24 AM~11705772
> *X2  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

got some goodies comin back :cheesy:


----------



## 6Deuced

its alive!!!! wut up billy?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 26 2008, 11:14 PM~11711627
> *its alive!!!! wut up billy?
> *


sup bro, whats good


----------



## SixFourClownin

Congrats on the wedding bro.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

congradulations on your wedding Billy...   Did not know it was just around the corner!!  Congradulate Tonya for me


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'+Sep 26 2008, 11:33 PM~11711782-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the wedding bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, tommorrows the biggest day of my life :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:36 PM~11711801
> *congradulations on your wedding Billy...    Did not know it was just around the corner!!
> *


thanks dave, yeah man after 4:00pm today im a married man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 26 2008, 11:38 PM~11711824
> *thanks bro, tommorrows the biggest day of my life :biggrin:
> thanks dave, yeah man after 4:00pm today im a married man :biggrin:
> *


I still say you're crazy!!! :0 :biggrin: BUT I'm happy for you that you found a good girl bro...


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 26 2008, 11:33 PM~11711782
> *Congrats on the wedding bro.
> *



*x2 congratz on that. good luc with everything  *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 27 2008, 12:38 AM~11711824
> *thanks bro, tommorrows the biggest day of my life :biggrin:
> thanks dave, yeah man after 4:00pm today im a married man :biggrin:
> *


Yes indeed it is, dont be scared though bro, just go up there and look her in the eyes and do what you need to do. Its the best feeling in the world when the preacher says "I now pronounce you husband and wife" something releases within and you become someone new. Good luck, I wish you both the best.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Sep 26 2008, 11:40 PM~11711833-->
> 
> 
> 
> I still say you're crazy!!! :0  :biggrin:  BUT I'm happy for you that you found a good girl bro...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, thanks dave :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anteazy_@Sep 26 2008, 11:45 PM~11711873
> *x2 congratz on that.  good luc with everything
> *


thanks ant


----------



## JRO

If I ever get married Im putting a ring on her nipple. :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 26 2008, 11:47 PM~11711885
> *Yes indeed it is, dont be scared though bro, just go up there and look her in the eyes and do what you need to do. Its the best feeling in the world when the preacher says "I now pronounce you husband and wife" something releases within and you become someone new. Good luck, I wish you both the best.
> *


  


> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 27 2008, 04:19 AM~11713069
> *If I ever get married Im putting a ring on her nipple.  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: ....lol


----------



## Guest

congrats billy boy :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 27 2008, 02:24 PM~11714459
> *congrats billy boy  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

Pictures From Billy's Wedding!


----------



## LUXMAN

:thumbsup: Congrats homie, on the wedding......and building a great Lac :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

Congrats


----------



## La Lo

congates to both of you and i wish you the best. much love to each other.


----------



## Douk

Congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Congrats dude.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 27 2008, 01:19 AM~11713069
> *If I ever get married Im putting a ring on her nipple.  :cheesy:
> *


LOL!


Now you wil be walking around with a ball chain congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+Sep 27 2008, 08:27 PM~11716407-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures From Billy's Wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 08:32 PM~11716433
> *    :thumbsup: Congrats homie,  on the wedding......and building a great Lac  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 04:43 AM~11718829
> *Congrats
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by La [email protected] 28 2008, 07:41 AM~11718938
> *congates to both of you and i wish you the best. much love to each other.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 09:47 AM~11719240
> *Congrats bro :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 02:15 PM~11720378
> *Congrats dude.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Sep 28 2008, 03:16 PM~11720655
> *LOL!
> Now you wil be walking around with a ball chain congrats! :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha thanks guys, i just got back from tennessee! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 27 2008, 12:47 AM~11711885
> *Yes indeed it is, dont be scared though bro, just go up there and look her in the eyes and do what you need to do. Its the best feeling in the world when the preacher says "I now pronounce you husband and wife" something releases within and you become someone new. Good luck, I wish you both the best.
> *



mine was when the mediator said............. well its offical folks your divorced. :biggrin: 

Billy has got him a good girl though ..................... congrats fucker


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 29 2008, 09:29 PM~11733152
> *mine was when the mediator said............. well its offical folks your divorced. :biggrin:
> 
> Billy has got him a good girl  though ..................... congrats fucker
> *


thanks bob, she definatly takes care of me


----------



## plague

> Pictures From Billy's Wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE CLUB :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup felipe
the new "bonnie and clyde" :biggrin:


----------



## BABYBOY78

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 29 2008, 08:08 PM~11733616
> *sup felipe
> the new "bonnie and clyde" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats Billy. thats the best thing for you at this point in your life, a good women to help you make the best decisions for your future. life is ruff bro but you got a good head on your shoulders so you two will be just fine, but finish the caddy before she talks you into having kids :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 29 2008, 10:29 PM~11733152
> *mine was when the mediator said............. well its offical folks your divorced. :biggrin:
> 
> Billy has got him a good girl  though ..................... congrats fucker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks ed, yeah i done told her no kids till the lac is ready  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

What up b*I*lly?! :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 29 2008, 11:08 PM~11733616
> *sup felipe
> the new "bonnie and clyde" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like "Powder" from the Mo Thugs Video :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: Congrats Homie


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 29 2008, 08:08 PM~11733616
> *sup felipe
> the new "bonnie and clyde" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU KNOW YOU MARRIED NOW, TO TAKE A PICTURE LIKE THAT :biggrin:
TRUST ME , I BEEN MARRIED NOW FOR ALMOST 14 YEARS, ONE DAY YOU WILL WAKE UP AND BE LIKE DAMN, YOU STILL BREATHING. AND THE NEXT WILL BE LIKE DAMN I REALLY AM GLAD SHE'S HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

:0 MARRIED NOW,, COOL :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 26 2008, 11:47 PM~11711885
> *Yes indeed it is, dont be scared though bro, just go up there and look her in the eyes and do what you need to do. Its the best feeling in the world when the preacher says "I now pronounce you husband and wife" something releases within and you become someone new. Good luck, I wish you both the best.
> *


fuck what he just said, but congrats...lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 1 2008, 12:28 PM~11748963
> *fuck what he just said, but congrats...lol
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Sep 30 2008, 01:51 PM~11739470-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up b*I*lly?!  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TIMDOG, whats up dude :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 30 2008, 02:13 PM~11739738
> *looks like "Powder" from the Mo Thugs Video :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: Congrats Homie
> *


Powder... oh shit, i just spit out my coffee on that one...lol thanks man. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by plague+Sep 30 2008, 10:25 PM~11744793-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW YOU MARRIED NOW, TO TAKE A PICTURE LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> TRUST ME , I BEEN MARRIED NOW FOR ALMOST 14 YEARS, ONE DAY YOU WILL WAKE UP AND BE LIKE DAMN, YOU STILL BREATHING. AND THE NEXT WILL BE LIKE DAMN I REALLY AM GLAD SHE'S HERE. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your right homie, im at peace, lovin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 12:30 AM~11746295
> *:0 MARRIED NOW,, COOL  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir, whats goin down homie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 11:28 AM~11748963
> *fuck what he just said, but congrats...lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup spanky
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixFourClownin'_@Oct 1 2008, 12:12 PM~11749294
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats goin on curtis, been out ridin?, you comin to etown this weekend, ill be there sat for sure


----------



## CORE

Congrats Billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 2 2008, 11:20 PM~11765293
> *Congrats Billy
> *


thanks bro :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

congrats fokker !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 7 2008, 04:43 PM~11804001
> *congrats fokker !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks king donkey puncher :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

congrats billy :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2008, 01:16 AM~11808992
> *congrats billy :biggrin:
> *


thanks skim


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 7 2008, 11:15 PM~11807130
> *thanks king donkey puncher :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: no prob my frankenstein homie!! hahahhaha


----------



## blueouija

Congrats Billy......  my day is less than 10 days now


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 8 2008, 08:34 AM~11809891
> *Congrats Billy......    my day is less than 10 days now
> *


holly fuck somethings gonna marry you ahahahahahaha j/p congrats flabbio


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 8 2008, 08:36 AM~11809898
> *holly fuck somethings gonna marry you ahahahahahaha j/p congrats flabbio
> *


yeah man, thanks bro.... she's pretty and she got nice feet


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 8 2008, 09:22 AM~11810085
> *yeah man, thanks bro.... she's pretty and she got nice feet
> *


 :biggrin: thats a big plus ,your a good man bro and u deserve to be happy u freak ahahahaha


----------



## StreetStyleJG

sup biatch :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 9 2008, 06:47 AM~11819938
> *sup biatch  :cheesy:
> *


6:47 am :0 too god damn early cookie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 9 2008, 09:06 AM~11820144
> *6:47 am :0  too god damn early cookie :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


did u tighten the bolts on yo neck!! hahaha


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2008, 08:08 AM~11820149
> *did u tighten the bolts on yo neck!! hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i need to, i feel like dog terds this morning


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2008, 09:53 AM~11820617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ridin Deep

daaaammmmn homie, everything is just lookin beautiful for you, Wife, Caddy, and new house!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations on everything!!! :biggrin: ill have to get ahold of you sometime soon.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Oct 8 2008, 07:34 AM~11809891-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Billy......    my day is less than 10 days now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 08:22 AM~11810085
> *yeah man, thanks bro.... she's pretty and she got nice feet
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ridin Deep_@Oct 12 2008, 12:51 PM~11843085
> *daaaammmmn homie, everything is just lookin beautiful for you, Wife, Caddy, and new house!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations on everything!!! :biggrin:  ill have to get ahold of you sometime soon.
> *


sup bro, you been alright man


----------



## Ridin Deep

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 14 2008, 01:00 AM~11855114
> *
> sup bro, you been alright man
> *


yea just been doin the family things with my girl and my baby!! it killed me not havin a lowrider to cruise the streets this summer, so im determined to get somethin goin and put it on the streets again!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

to the top have you been working on the lac???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Oct 14 2008, 10:56 PM~11864915
> *to the top have you been working on the lac???
> *


sup jesus , sure havent homie, its been put on hold for a while i been working on being able to work on it tho, :biggrin: im in the process of redoing our garage at our new house, its been a 2 man show so its takin awihle, we arent carpenters but getting there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

hey I know I'm a couple weeks late but congrats man. I hope ur able to get back on the cadi soon cause I cant wait to see it when its done. Hows your leg doin?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *sup jesus , sure havent homie, its been put on hold for a while i been working on being able to work on it tho,  im in the process of redoing our garage at our new house, its been a 2 man show so its takin awihle, we arent carpenters but getting there*


 :scrutinize: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Oct 15 2008, 10:08 PM~11875487
> *:scrutinize:   :cheesy:   :biggrin:
> *


josh the carpenter :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:roflmao:


----------



## JRO

ttt :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

congrats on the marriage billy and the lac is looking good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+Oct 16 2008, 04:12 PM~11883522-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 01:14 AM~11889594
> *ttt :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup jro
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-O_@Oct 17 2008, 09:15 AM~11890724
> *congrats on the marriage billy and the lac is looking good
> *


thanks oscar, bout time for me to go visit ya back in miami, winter is almost here :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

hey billy ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Oct 21 2008, 11:16 AM~11928425-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey billy ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2008, 12:05 PM~11929022
> *:wave:
> *


sup fellas  :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Oct 21 2008, 10:57 PM~11935759
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup bro, good meeting you at black sunday :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Individuals502




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sorry i been laggin, just got tied up with the married life in all, i'll be back on track sooner than i know it, frames going out the 16th for powdercoating, then its on, street car time :0


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 22 2008, 10:31 PM~11948088
> *sorry i been laggin, just got tied up with the married life in all, i'll be back on track sooner than i know it, frames going out the 16th for powdercoating, then its on, street car time  :0
> *


cool can't wait to see it


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 22 2008, 12:38 AM~11936747
> *sup bro, good meeting you at black sunday :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


U 2 homie!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sorry I didnt reply to your PM, but yeah you should come by the shop sometime and bullshit.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sorry bout the pic size, got some more goodies from westsidenickie in the mail today, almost the last of it











anyone need any chrome bolts...lol









even did the door strykers . details...details...lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Oct 23 2008, 10:18 AM~11950273-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool can't wait to see it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me neither, im so getting impatient :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 08:52 PM~11956592
> *U 2 homie!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixFourClownin_@Oct 23 2008, 11:34 PM~11958497
> *Sorry I didnt reply to your PM, but yeah you should come by the shop sometime and bullshit.
> *


its all good , yeah man i might ride up next week


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 21 2008, 11:38 PM~11936747
> *sup bro, good meeting you at black sunday :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


U went to STL Billy? Dang, we forgot all about it til monday...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 24 2008, 12:25 AM~11958986
> *U went to STL Billy? Dang, we forgot all about it til monday...
> *


damn man, well dont forget next year james, cause im going back for sure :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

got a link to the 90 panel topic billy? , i want to try some of your time saver tips on my next set.......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup bro, i believe its pinned under the pinned tiopics in paint and body section homie  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

I DONT THINK I EVER SEEN THIS BUILD BEFORE,SHIT IS TITE ,I ONLY MADE IT THREW 4 PAGES AND GOTTA GO,ILL READ THE REST LATER........ :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks pimp, should have a nice lil suprise for everyone next week


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 25 2008, 12:59 AM~11968296
> *thanks pimp, should have a nice lil suprise for everyone next week
> *


Coco??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 25 2008, 12:27 PM~11970406
> *Coco??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: almost that cool


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 25 2008, 12:59 AM~11968296
> *thanks pimp, should have a nice lil suprise for everyone next week
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

wont be long, till darkness hits :biggrin: 










guidecoat is our friend  









gettin it










also got the frame on the rotessorie today, its ready to be sent off now :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

guide coat is our freind :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

BILLY PUTTIN IN WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 26 2008, 11:17 AM~11975446-->
> 
> 
> 
> guide coat is our freind :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-plague_@Oct 26 2008, 11:45 AM~11975562
> *BILLY PUTTIN IN WORK :thumbsup:
> *


just trying to get back into the groove of things felipe :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2008, 08:45 AM~11975562
> *BILLY PUTTIN IN WORK :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

im trying adrian , i been multi tasking for months now


----------



## SEANZILLA

TOPIC.....


----------



## elcaballo84LTD

builds like yours is why i'm hooked on this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

for the record...fat whites suck

















:cheesy:


----------



## juiced86

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Oct 27 2008, 03:14 PM~11985331
> * TOPIC.....
> *


your lac is bad ass homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by elcaballo84LTD_@Oct 27 2008, 03:36 PM~11985525
> *builds like yours is why i'm hooked on this forum :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, i really appreciate that


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 27 2008, 03:53 PM~11985655
> *for the record...fat whites suck
> :cheesy:
> *


so does the "cookie monster" :angry: 



> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Oct 27 2008, 06:31 PM~11987120
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  looking good bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BABYBOY78

enough of the newly wed crap and do some work on that car so i can come see it next year DAMN! :angry: 























































j/k bro :biggrin: keep up the good work but i wanna see it done by this summer, you deserve it.


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Oct 28 2008, 02:01 AM~11991726
> *enough of the newly wed crap and do some work on that car so i can come see it next year DAMN! :angry:
> j/k bro :biggrin: keep up the good work but i wanna see it done by this summer, you deserve it.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 27 2008, 10:04 PM~11991221
> *your lac is bad ass homie :biggrin:
> *


THANKS....... CANT WAIT 2 SEE THIS LAC DONE :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Oct 28 2008, 10:40 AM~11993723
> *THANKS....... CANT WAIT 2 SEE THIS LAC DONE :0
> *


me 2 man, its been way tooo long :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Whats crackin homeboy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 28 2008, 06:40 PM~11998253
> *Whats crackin homeboy
> *


WHATS UP BRO, havent seen you on here in a while  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

almost 5 in the morning and i just ordered an engine and transmission mount kit for a 5.7 from energy suspension, i dont plan on hopping this car so these mounts will work just fine for light chippin and cruisin, got em in chrome and black (go figure)..... this will speed up the frame mocking process before the frame gets sent off to the powdercoater


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 1 2008, 05:51 AM~12031699
> *almost 5 in the morning and i just ordered an engine and transmission  mount kit for a 5.7 from energy suspension, i dont plan on hopping this car so these mounts will work just fine for light chippin and cruisin, got em in chrome and black (go figure)..... this will speed up the frame mocking process before the frame gets sent off to the powdercoater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gay :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Nov 1 2008, 07:11 AM~12031811
> *im gay  :biggrin:
> *


your gay? :uh: nasty ass mofo


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 1 2008, 02:51 AM~12031699
> *almost 5 in the morning and i just ordered an engine and transmission  mount kit for a 5.7 from energy suspension, i dont plan on hopping this car so these mounts will work just fine for light chippin and cruisin, got em in chrome and black (go figure)..... this will speed up the frame mocking process before the frame gets sent off to the powdercoater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i got the same kit, but red and chrome, go figure, lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 1 2008, 12:45 PM~12032805
> *nice i got the same kit, but red and chrome, go figure, lol
> *


 :biggrin: , i thought they looked pretty good, i hate the zinc plated ones


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 28 2008, 10:49 PM~12001781
> *WHATS UP BRO, havent seen you on here in a while   :biggrin:
> *


Been makin as much money as i can at work before the bottom drops out...BTW killin em wiff that chrome :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

BILLY LAST YEAR














BILLY NOW.


----------



## excalibur

lol, you know Im just messin with ya.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was great,,,,lol


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

wuz up homie hows the lac coming??? i got new pic on my build up :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

sup billy! imma be out soon wit a 78 coupe, imma pm u later homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy

damn...looking good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT+Nov 2 2008, 05:34 PM~12040261-->
> 
> 
> 
> wuz up homie hows the lac coming??? i got new pic on my build up :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i seen em, lookin good jesus :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 05:47 PM~12040338
> *sup billy! imma be out soon wit a 78 coupe, imma pm u later homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup bro, hows everything going in camp
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2008, 01:34 PM~12047014
> *damn...looking good
> *


thanks bro, love these lacs


----------



## lowdwnrob

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 27 2008, 04:53 PM~11985655
> *for the record...fat whites are the shit
> 
> *


I agree with you. Cant wait to see this thing in person.


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 2 2008, 04:25 AM~12037595
> *BILLY LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BILLY NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: yo Bill the voice mail you left me was all chopped and screwed....... I didnt understand a word you said...... and Im from Screwston :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob+Nov 3 2008, 08:53 PM~12051323-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Cant wait to see this thing in person.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, hopefully sooner than we think :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2008, 11:14 PM~12053015
> *lol :roflmao:  :roflmao: yo Bill the voice mail you left me was all chopped and screwed....... I didnt understand a word you said...... and Im from Screwston :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, yeah it was cutting out on me real good, you ready to come visit in feb or march, im gonna get you a plane ticket when your ready :0 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

nice seeing you sunday glad you came out to our area :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 24 2008, 01:06 AM~11958834
> *sorry bout the pic size, got some more goodies from westsidenickie in the mail today, almost the last of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone need any chrome bolts...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even did the door strykers . details...details...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 4 2008, 06:59 PM~12060688
> *nice seeing you sunday glad you came out to our area :biggrin:
> *


yeah real nice out that way, i bet you guys run shit in that hood :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

decided id drink some beer and put my bumpers back together 
went ahead and chromed all the bolts, clips ,shocks,and reinforcement structures  

this is when you know your anal about shit,you start chroming shit you wont even see :uh: 










got the bumper shims powdercoated also along with the license plate holdsters and booty kit T bracket










bumper braces were powdercoated jet black then
striped white and grey by dolle, he did a great job  

notice the insides of the new (but discontinued) oem bumpers and taillight housings are por-15ed black to prevent rusting


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 5 2008, 11:04 AM~12067398
> *decided id drink some beer and put my bumpers back together
> went ahead and chromed all the bolts, clips ,shocks,and  reinforcement structures
> 
> this is when you know your anal about shit,you start chroming shit you wont even see :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powdercoated jet black then
> striped by dolle,notice the insides of the new bumpers and taillight housings are por-15ed black to prevent rusting :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

tyring to get everything together bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

... :0 thats crazy :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

were the bumpers rechromed, if so how much did that run you total, I need mine done


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2008, 09:07 AM~12067924
> *were the bumpers rechromed, if so how much did that run you total, I need mine done
> *


no, i was very lucky and they had everything in stock at the cadillac dealership here in e-town, ky, im talking everything for the outside chrome wise besides the trim and fleetwood rockers.... I spent about $3,200 in there tho the prices didnt go down one bit and they told me the stuff has been on the shelves since 1993 :0 , they was right cause when i opened the bumpers up they had about 1/2 inch of dust on em....lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

BAD ASS!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 5 2008, 01:49 PM~12070364
> *BAD ASS!!!
> *


thanks curtis,man im so ready to finish it, i been bouncing back and forth from the frame to body, from the body to other parts, then to the garage ,multi tasking sucks...lol :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 5 2008, 02:29 PM~12070775
> *thanks curtis,man im so ready to finish it, i been bouncing back and forth from the frame to body, from the body to other parts, then to the garage ,multi tasking sucks...lol  :biggrin:
> *


I hear you bro, start working on getting that chassis done so when the body is done you can sit that bitch in its final resting place! I cant wait to see it married.


----------



## CORE

Looking good again billy :thumbsup: are you still looking for a clean trunk lid ?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

dammm billy thats clean bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin+Nov 5 2008, 04:08 PM~12071599-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you bro, start working on getting that chassis done so when the body is done you can sit that bitch in its final resting place! I cant wait to see it married.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 11:33 PM~12076207
> *Looking good again billy are you still looking for a clean trunk lid ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup core, nice find on that lecab bro, I went to clevland and picked up a clean one from 83cizzzzoupe but i might be needing another one, i'll know friday if im gonna need another or not, how much just curious?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 5 2008, 11:42 PM~12076368
> *dammm billy thats clean bro
> *


thanks P-knuckles,thats your new nick name....cool? alrighty then :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 5 2008, 11:40 PM~12077244
> *:biggrin:
> sup core, nice find on that lecab bro, I went to clevland and picked up a clean one from 83cizzzzoupe but i might be needing another one, i'll know friday if im gonna need another or not, how much just curious?
> 
> thanks P-knuckles,thats your new nick name....cool?  alrighty then :biggrin:
> *


Thanks billy 
PM sent


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Damn bro :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 6 2008, 10:13 AM~12078958
> *Damn bro  :biggrin:
> *


 sup pimp,you coming to capser in feb?


----------



## Crazy Cutty

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 5 2008, 05:04 AM~12067398
> *decided id drink some beer and put my bumpers back together
> went ahead and chromed all the bolts, clips ,shocks,and  reinforcement structures
> 
> this is when you know your anal about shit,you start chroming shit you wont even see :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the bumper shims powdercoated also along with the license plate holdsters and booty kit T bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumper braces were powdercoated jet black then
> striped white and grey by dolle, he did a great job
> 
> notice the insides of the new (but discontinued) oem bumpers and taillight housings are por-15ed black to prevent rusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bumpers turned out good Billy glad you are happy with the stripes


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 6 2008, 01:10 PM~12080174
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 6 2008, 01:35 PM~12080353
> *bumpers turned out good Billy glad you are happy with the stripes
> *


very happy with, thanks man


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 6 2008, 10:13 AM~12078958
> *Damn bro  :biggrin:
> *


give me a shout when you can homie


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 3 2008, 01:30 PM~12047507
> *yeah i seen em, lookin good jesus :biggrin:
> sup bro, hows everything going in camp
> thanks bro, love these lacs
> *


everythings okay, im in port huneme, california right now for my A school, its about a hour north of LA, hows the lac comin along??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Nov 9 2008, 03:49 PM~12105611
> *everythings okay, im in port huneme, california right now for my A school, its about a hour north of LA, hows the lac comin along??
> *


slow bro, i been trying to finish my garage so i can put the lac in here and finish it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

more pics and less chit chat fokker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 9 2008, 08:39 PM~12107334
> *more pics and less chit chat fokker!!! :biggrin:
> *


 why you lil............:rant: :rant: :rant:  




:biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

i like how you had the bumper braces striped, will look great when peeps bend down to look underneath, and Dolle you did a nice job on those, your getting good bro! thats an art i really want to learn myself.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 10 2008, 12:25 AM~12109760
> *i like how you had the bumper braces striped, will look great when peeps bend down to look underneath, and Dolle you did a nice job on those, your getting good bro! thats an art i really want to learn myself.
> *


yeah i dont think i could ever stripe, its a talent for sure


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 10 2008, 12:20 AM~12109701
> *why you lil............:rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO.....


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## juiced86

:0 :0 i need to borrow some of your chrome :biggrin: :biggrin: 

looking good homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave+Nov 11 2008, 02:15 AM~12121709-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 03:23 PM~12125782
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juiced86_@Nov 11 2008, 03:32 PM~12125884
> *:0  :0 i need to borrow some of your chrome :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> looking good homie
> *


 :biggrin: im sure you'll have plenty by the way your goin


----------



## Lil Brandon

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 9 2008, 06:39 PM~12107334
> *more pics and less chit chat fokker!!! :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin: 
lookin good billy!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

What it is Homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon+Nov 13 2008, 11:31 AM~12144612-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
> lookin good billy!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup dogg
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Nov 13 2008, 11:46 AM~12144733
> *  What it is Homie  :biggrin:
> *


sup,sup :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 6 2008, 10:25 AM~12079443
> *sup pimp,you coming to capser in feb?
> *


Im thinkin so..Got get the hell out of this state before i go crazy :banghead:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 9 2008, 12:32 PM~12105006
> *give me a shout when you can homie
> *


Prolly this wk end usually in bed before u get off


----------



## Gorilla Bob

how in the hell do you remember how that shit goes together :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 16 2008, 08:35 PM~12173942
> *how in the hell do you remember how that shit goes together :biggrin:
> *


"I" dont, thats why theres another lac chillin over here :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 16 2008, 09:37 PM~12173957
> *"I" dont, thats why theres another lac chillin over here :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: i did the same shit with my regal :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 16 2008, 08:41 PM~12173998
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i did the same shit with my regal  :biggrin:
> *


yeah man i went way too far on dismantling this thing :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DEAD PRE$IDENT$, $$bigjoker$$, wop_inda_wood

speakin of other caddies at my house, whats good joe :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

gawd damn what up joe :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

empty you pm box Frakenlac... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 16 2008, 08:53 PM~12174085
> *empty you pm box Frakenlac... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


wahahahahahaha oh shit ...lol done


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 16 2008, 08:58 PM~12174142
> *wahahahahahaha oh shit ...lol done
> *


right on you Frakenstein looking goof... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 16 2008, 09:01 PM~12174161
> *right on you Frakenstein looking goof... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 16 2008, 09:47 PM~12174624
> *
> *


sup bro :wave:


----------



## Individuals502

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

What u doin on the 4th page sukka :biggrin: ....I forgot to call u this wk end ..I'll get at ya though


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

yeah hit me up bro, i work dayshift now too bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 19 2008, 08:50 PM~12205018
> *yeah hit me up bro, i work dayshift now too bro
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 19 2008, 09:22 PM~12205248
> *:0
> *


yes sir, they decided they liked me so much that they wanted me to work dayshift permantly, they layed 25 people off work today, im really just thankful to have a job in these hardtimes our economy is facing, alot of places going under and alot getting layed off in the U.S


----------



## plague

> decided id drink some beer and put my bumpers back together
> went ahead and chromed all the bolts, clips ,shocks,and reinforcement structures
> 
> this is when you know your anal about shit,you start chroming shit you wont even see :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the bumper shims powdercoated also along with the license plate holdsters and booty kit T bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumper braces were powdercoated jet black then
> striped white and grey by dolle, he did a great job
> 
> notice the insides of the new (but discontinued) oem bumpers and taillight housings are por-15ed black to prevent rusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING DAMN GOOD BIG DADDY


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 20 2008, 05:10 PM~12212603
> *yes sir, they decided they liked me so much that they wanted me to work dayshift permantly, they layed 25 people off work today, im really just thankful to have a job in these hardtimes our economy is facing, alot of places going under and alot getting layed off in the U.S
> *


yeah man times are real hard right now and let's all pray we get out of this slump without any losses. I'm glad you still got your job Billy and if they kept you, it's because you are doing a good job so keep working hard and you'll be ok...Damn economy is fucked right now...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 20 2008, 09:28 PM~12215583
> *yeah man times are real hard right now and let's all pray we get out of this slump without any losses. I'm glad you still got your job Billy and if they kept you, it's because you are doing a good job so keep working hard and you'll be ok...Damn economy is fucked right now...
> *


:werd:


----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## DerbycityDave

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Whats new?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2008, 11:51 PM~12216690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like Billy...Just a little older... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 21 2008, 06:30 PM~12223788
> *looks like Billy...Just a little older... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Nov 20 2008, 11:51 PM~12216690-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup oscer
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 12:21 AM~12217070
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup dave
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixFourClownin_@Nov 21 2008, 11:40 AM~12220321
> *Whats new?
> *


trying to survive bro,taking care of buisness at home


----------



## La Lo

lets start seeing parts go back on the car spring isn't far away


----------



## DRòN

wow man, this build is ridiculous lol, i hope someday ill be able to build a car as good/proper as your building this car. that cars gonna last forever, your definitely teaching alot of people how to do things the right way.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Nov 22 2008, 11:27 AM~12228977-->
> 
> 
> 
> lets start seeing parts go back on the car spring isn't far away
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know , I know, i been getting more odds and ends in from the chrome plater and bolting stuff back together that way when i do put it together its all new and there, man you dont even want to know how much I spent on chrome bolts and nutts at true value this week , $2.00 a bolt ,$ 1.83 a nutt, and $1.25 a washer but the good news is that they're triple plated :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DRòN_@Nov 25 2008, 12:46 AM~12250239
> *wow man, this build is ridiculous lol, i hope someday ill be able to build a car as good/proper as your building this car. that cars gonna last forever, your definitely teaching alot of people how to do things the right way.
> *


thanks, man that means alot for people to see how much detail can be put into it, im so maticulas when it comes to the little things, like painting inside the a-arms,behind the grill, and bumpers n such, i just want it all to last , i dont plan on ever getting rid of it plus I'd like to drive it too ALot. Gotta have it all hold up thru the crusing... hopefully when i get my money right i can do alot more flashy stuff when its coming together, the economy put a big hold on this build, along with getting married and buying a house... But hey fuck it thats life right, it will get done when it gets done i guess :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 20 2008, 04:10 PM~12212603
> *yes sir, they decided they liked me so much that they wanted me to work dayshift permantly, they layed 25 people off work today, im really just thankful to have a job in these hardtimes our economy is facing, alot of places going under and alot getting layed off in the U.S
> *


I just got layed off too, never been layed off or without a job since I started working since I was 16, cant even find a job


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 25 2008, 03:30 AM~12251351
> *I just got layed off too, never been layed off or without a job since I started working since I was 16, cant even find a job
> *


yeah im layed off for 3 days, but then its back to work, its all fucked up right now for alot of us with certain jobs..I hate it, i was making alot more cash when clinton was getting blowjobs from monica


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 25 2008, 02:33 AM~12251370
> *yeah im layed off for 3 days, but then its back to work, its all fucked up right now for alot of us with certain jobs..I hate it, i was making alot more cash when clinton was getting blowjobs from monica
> *


Ya I was making the most I had ever made, and I loved my job oh well hopefully it picks back up.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

SO WHATS NEW BRO :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 08:34 AM~12251831
> *SO WHATS NEW BRO :biggrin:
> *


Nothing, he caught everything on fire. :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Yeah if you need a small innocent fire to get huge in a few seconds, Billy is now opened for buisiness...hahaha fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2008, 12:08 PM~12253165
> *Yeah if you need a small innocent fire to get huge in a few seconds, Billy is now opened for buisiness...hahaha fokker... :biggrin:
> *


Word! He has pictures of his work just ask him.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Nov 25 2008, 08:34 AM~12251831-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO WHATS NEW BRO :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much bro, just workin lil by lil
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 11:26 AM~12252771
> *Nothing, he caught everything on fire. :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 12:08 PM~12253165
> *Yeah if you need a small innocent fire to get huge in a few seconds, Billy is now opened for buisiness...hahaha fokker... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 12:09 PM~12253188
> *Word! He has pictures of his work just ask him.
> *


lol, you guys are the best :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 25 2008, 12:42 PM~12253525
> *not much bro, just workin lil by lil
> lol, you guys are the best :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I seen the opportunity and went for it, LOL.


----------



## JRO




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 25 2008, 01:38 PM~12254010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit that's hot but I don't see Billy in there trying to put it out??? Somebody has to do a photoshop :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2008, 03:00 PM~12254718
> *oh shit that's hot but I don't see Billy in there trying to put it out??? Somebody has to do a photoshop :biggrin:
> *


DUDE! I have to see that photoshop!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin+Nov 25 2008, 12:48 PM~12253575-->
> 
> 
> 
> I seen the opportunity and went for it, LOL.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 01:38 PM~12254010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> assholes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 03:00 PM~12254718
> *oh shit that's hot but I don't see Billy in there trying to put it out??? Somebody has to do a photoshop :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 03:39 PM~12255001
> *DUDE! I have to see that photoshop!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 25 2008, 03:52 PM~12255113
> *assholes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 03:39 PM~12255001
> *DUDE! I have to see that photoshop!
> *


somebody has to make it...That would become a classic instantly!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2008, 03:55 PM~12255140
> *somebody has to make it...That would become a classic instantly!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2008, 03:55 PM~12255140
> *somebody has to make it...That would become a classic instantly!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I got someone working on a motion one! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 04:17 PM~12255376
> *I got someone working on a motion one! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I picture this thread getting deleted in the future..lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 04:17 PM~12255376
> *I got someone working on a motion one! :cheesy:
> *


oh shit that is gonna be nice!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 25 2008, 05:25 PM~12255930
> *I picture this thread getting deleted in the future..lol
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2008, 09:44 PM~12258416
> *oh shit that is gonna be nice!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


He said he couldnt do it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 26 2008, 01:47 AM~12261150
> *He said he couldnt do it
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 26 2008, 10:09 AM~12262545
> *:tears:
> *


Yeah I know, he says he something better for us :dunno:


----------



## cd blazin

Wow!! first time i have seen this build and im impressed! I like your attention to detials. Keep upthe good work :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Man I'm only half way through this thread and it's one bad bitch. Had to post just to find it easier.


----------



## La Lo

JRO,Nov 25 2008, 11:38 AM~12254010]




























http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll131/eebrinker/table_bullets/animated_Fire222.gif[/im
DEAD PRE$IDENT$,Nov 25 2008, 03:25 PM~12255930]
I picture this thread getting deleted in the future..lol

Nice right click and save :biggrin:


----------



## grandson

primetime shit up in here


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by cd blazin+Nov 28 2008, 10:53 PM~12285011-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! first time i have seen this build and im impressed! I like your attention to detials. Keep upthe good work :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 12:11 AM~12285635
> *Man I'm only half way through this thread and it's one bad bitch. Had to post just to find it easier.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grandson_@Nov 29 2008, 01:18 PM~12288022
> *primetime shit up in here
> *


thanks guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Nov 29 2008, 01:18 PM~12288022
> *primetime shit up in here
> *


indeed...


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 29 2008, 10:34 PM~12290990-->
> 
> 
> 
> indeed...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxuriousloc's_@Nov 29 2008, 10:37 PM~12291007
> *
> *


sup dave, sup Locs, whats good fellas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 29 2008, 10:43 PM~12291044
> *sup dave, sup Locs, whats good fellas
> *


chillin bro...Just got back from a club meeting...  What about you Billy boy?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 29 2008, 11:23 PM~12291348
> *chillin bro...Just got back from a club meeting...   What about you Billy boy?
> *


not much, just been looking for engine parts on ebay


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 29 2008, 11:38 PM~12291480
> *not much, just been looking for engine parts on ebay
> *


what engine are you putting in the lac again? All carb 350?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 29 2008, 11:56 PM~12291655
> *what engine are you putting in the lac again? All carb 350?
> *


yes sir, gonna try a differnt look from alot of them, hopefully it worksout the way i plan


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 29 2008, 11:57 PM~12291676
> *yes sir, gonna try a differnt look from alot of them, hopefully it worksout the way i plan
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2008, 12:38 AM~12292039
> *
> *


damn bro, you got alot of posts :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2008, 12:38 AM~12292039
> *
> *


damn bro, you got alot of posts :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 30 2008, 12:41 AM~12292069
> *damn bro, you got alot of posts  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah but I'm kind of posting a lot less since I passed the 100k mark... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2008, 12:43 AM~12292082
> *yeah but I'm kind of posting a lot less since I passed the 100k mark... :0  :biggrin:
> *


KING L.I.L 
"KISS THA RINGS BITCHES"!!!! :: :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 30 2008, 12:44 AM~12292093
> *KING L.I.L
> "KISS THA RINGS BITCHES"!!!! ::  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

sup billy! get me some pics of that moonroof if ya get the chance! I WANNA SEE HOW IT GOES IN.....  :cheesy:


----------



## sicko87

OFF THE HOOK HOMiE!!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 29 2008, 09:43 PM~12291044
> *sup dave, sup Locs, whats good fellas
> *


sup bro just chillin trying to overcome this bullshit


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 25 2008, 01:33 AM~12251370
> *yeah im layed off for 3 days, but then its back to work, its all fucked up right now for alot of us with certain jobs..I hate it, i was making alot more cash when clinton was getting blowjobs from monica
> *


that's the truth right there , so what the man got some head the president of the united states should get all the head it requires him to get the job done :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 2 2008, 01:35 AM~12309471
> *that's the truth right there , so what the man got some head the president of the united states should get all the head it requires him to get the job done  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUBANTONY

TTT


----------



## Liv4Lacs




----------



## PinkSock

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Whare you at ya goof??? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2008, 12:04 AM~12350398
> *Whare you at ya goof??? :biggrin:
> *


been busy as hell working overtime at work and workin on this frame, body is ready to paint, just need my painter to move some stuff around then its on


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 6 2008, 12:11 AM~12350481
> *been busy as hell working overtime at work and workin on this frame, body is ready to paint, just need my painter to move some stuff around then its on
> *


damn I can't wait to see your caddy done man...I say bring on the trailor fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2008, 12:51 AM~12350836
> *damn I can't wait to see your caddy done man...I say bring on the trailor fokker... :biggrin:
> *


bah, :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 6 2008, 12:57 AM~12350862
> *bah, :biggrin:
> *


you know the deal ya goof...Better buy your turn table now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2008, 01:00 AM~12350877
> *you know the deal ya goof...Better buy your turn table now!!! :biggrin:
> *


naw man, thats all you mr.engraving :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 6 2008, 02:17 AM~12351358
> *naw man, thats all you mr.engraving :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but february is coming for you and that means a shit load of engraving for you too... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2008, 12:15 PM~12352748
> *Yeah but february is coming for you and that means a shit load of engraving for you too... :biggrin:
> *


maybe.. i guess well see,im kinda scared to send my shit off with somw of the trouble some have had :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 6 2008, 01:48 PM~12353214
> *maybe.. i guess well see,im kinda scared to send my shit off with somw of the trouble some have had :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you should cause a lot of them are not too reliable... :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2008, 01:58 PM~12353268
> *Yeah you should cause a lot of them are not too reliable... :uh:
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

TTT  Cant wait to see the Caddy done, gonna be badass :biggrin:


----------



## OUTLAW85

i just want to see some more pics dammit :biggrin: nice work cnt wit to see it done


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 6 2008, 02:01 PM~12353286
> *
> *


you'll be ok Billy...Just got to pick the right guy for the job out there...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Dec 6 2008, 04:04 PM~12353853-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT   Cant wait to see the Caddy done, gonna be badass :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too bro, its hard when your the only one working on it and your picky as hell...lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 07:42 PM~12355020
> *i just want to see some more pics dammit :biggrin: nice work cnt wit to see it done
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too, i can take some but its boring shit...lol, i been cleaning on the frame removing weld splatter n such in all the tight places, very time consuming tedious stuff, body is ready for paint, thats about it right now
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2008, 08:55 PM~12355431
> *you'll be ok Billy...Just got to pick the right guy for the job out there...
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 6 2008, 11:30 PM~12356678
> *:0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dolle

ttt sup billy?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup scott :wave:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 6 2008, 10:10 PM~12356525
> *me too bro, its hard when your the only one working on it and your picky as hell...lol :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 7 2008, 02:20 PM~12359949
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

buuummmpppppp! :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by PinkSock_@Dec 4 2008, 08:12 PM~12338921
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 8 2008, 02:52 AM~12366112
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats terrific :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

buuuuuuuuuump :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2008, 11:25 PM~10575688
> *When I get all growed up I wanna b's like firemarshall BILL
> *


this quote is proof that destiny had a hand in what happened last month.....lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

on my way to the shop.. should have some pics later/hopefully


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 12 2008, 09:17 AM~12409832
> *on my way to the shop.. should have some pics later/hopefully
> *


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Veqz8W98iA


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Whats good Billy. Link up sometime.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

TTT for my homeboy


----------



## JRO

POST SOME FUCKING PICS ASSHOLE!!!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

whats up homie,i know your over there doing work and being greedy with the pics  





































:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 12 2008, 09:15 AM~12409826
> *this quote is proof that destiny had a hand in what happened last month.....lol
> *


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

to the top hows the car coming along homie??? i got new pic on my build :biggrin: up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sorry fellas, i havent had much going on with it, but this car is the last of my worries right now....


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 21 2008, 02:02 AM~12487058
> *sorry fellas, i havent had much going on with it, i might be going thru a divorce soon, im sure some of you guys can relate not how I planned it but this car is the last of my worries right now.... fuckin sucks
> *


you just got married, didn't you? I'm having problems with my wifey right now too, I think everybody is.


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 20 2008, 11:02 PM~12487058
> *sorry fellas, i havent had much going on with it, i might be going thru a divorce soon, im sure some of you guys can relate not how I planned it but this car is the last of my worries right now.... fuckin sucks
> *


what the who??? divorce already bro??? you know what they say the number one cause of divorce is?? marriage.
anyways, i think you should try and tough it out, you just bought a house, you haven't been married long, i would try and fix shit before having to give her everything, before you know it, the last thing you will have left is your car!!

good luck with it, just remember that divorce can be an even bigger lifing altering decision than marriage itself.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 21 2008, 01:02 AM~12487058
> *sorry fellas, i havent had much going on with it, i might be going thru a divorce soon, im sure some of you guys can relate not how I planned it but this car is the last of my worries right now.... fuckin sucks
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 21 2008, 01:02 AM~12487058
> *sorry fellas, i havent had much going on with it, i might be going thru a divorce soon, im sure some of you guys can relate not how I planned it but this car is the last of my worries right now.... fuckin sucks
> *


hang in there man, lifes full of ups and downs :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced+Dec 21 2008, 12:56 PM~12489235-->
> 
> 
> 
> what the who??? divorce already bro??? you know what they say the number one cause of divorce is?? marriage.
> anyways, i think you should try and tough it out, you just bought a house, you haven't been married long, i would try and fix shit before having to give her everything, before you know it, the last thing you will have left is your car!!
> 
> good luck with it, just remember that divorce can be an even bigger lifing altering decision than marriage itself.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@Dec 21 2008, 02:43 PM~12489749
> *hang in there man, lifes full of ups and downs  :uh:
> *


real talk,stay up homie!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Man Billy you guys need to do whatever it takes to work it out. I thought me and my ex were fine till the day she left me. Then two weeks later I get home from work and everythings gone, her and her family came while I was out and cleaned me out man. I had my clothes and the bedroom set I'd had since before we got married and that was about it. Few months later I lost the house and car. Divorce really sucks and I wouldnt wish it on nobody man. Hang in there


----------



## timdog57

I went through the same shit Billy. If you need anything or any advice just holla. I am glad it happen to me because I wouldn't have been where I am at now.


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 21 2008, 12:02 AM~12487058
> *sorry fellas, i havent had much going on with it, i might be going thru a divorce soon, im sure some of you guys can relate not how I planned it but this car is the last of my worries right now.... fuckin sucks
> *


Damn..handle yer business Bill, Lowriders no matter how badass they are, always come second with lifes obstacles. Look how long my Coupe D's been on the back burner.. and dont even bring up the wagon!

Also, you got any pics of the Fleetwood roof without the quarter windows and trim on? I'm gettin a 2-door Fleet, but wanna turn it into a CoupeD. Didnt know whats under the vinyl top cuz I dont have the car yet.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

WETNESS :0 

my painter dennis and I got down on this bish 72 hours later  










str8 as fuck









im real happy with the molded firewall

















44 inch


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Hell yea Billy...You were starting to worry me :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 2 2009, 09:43 PM~12588176
> *Hell yea Billy...You were starting to worry me  :biggrin:
> *


haha, you know me bro, i might be down but im not out :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 09:33 PM~12588099
> *WETNESS :0
> 
> my painter dennis and I got down on this bish 72 hours later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> str8 as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im real happy with the molded firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fawwwwwwwwwwwwwkkkkkkkkkkk that looks good ya goof!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Molded firewall looks hella nice Billy but I see the reflection of Frankeinstein with a camera on it...Is it some kind of mural??? hahaha fokker :biggrin: 










Looks real nice for real...


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2009, 09:51 PM~12588221
> *Molded firewall looks hella nice Billy but I see the reflection of Frankeinstein with a camera on it...Is it some  kind of mural??? hahaha fokker :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks real nice for real...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: funny stuff :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 2 2009, 09:51 PM~12588222
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


hello bean, when you coming to ky homie?


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 08:33 PM~12588099
> *WETNESS :0
> 
> my painter dennis and I got down on this bish 72 hours later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> str8 as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im real happy with the molded firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now we're talking


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 2 2009, 10:03 PM~12588323
> *Now we're talking
> *


sup homie :wave:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 09:05 PM~12588348
> *sup homie  :wave:
> *


Iam alright how are you doing bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Black is the shit, and worth the trouble to take care of, I couldnt see myself going with any other color for some reason on 2dr...I guess its the hood in me, j/k :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 2 2009, 10:11 PM~12588402
> *Iam alright how are you doing bro
> *


im alright bro, been knocked down with the economy and other shit but this helped get me back on track, im humble right now for real, its was a journey to get this body str8 and right, im somewhat feeling blessed and hopeful right now


----------



## 6Deuced

WOW, thats all i got to say.......................................good job


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 2 2009, 10:14 PM~12588439
> *WOW, thats all i got to say.......................................good job
> *


sup bro, how you been? thanks for the good comment homie...
my painter laid 5 wet coats of ppg 2002 concept clear and managed not to get one run, i cant believe it honeslty


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 10:33 PM~12588099
> *WETNESS :0
> 
> my painter dennis and I got down on this bish 72 hours later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> str8 as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im real happy with the molded firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf man i wasnt ready for all this :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 09:13 PM~12588425
> *im alright bro, been knocked down with the economy and other shit but this helped get me back on track, im humble right now for real, its was a journey to get this body str8 and right, im somewhat feeling blessed and hopeful right now
> *


I hear you bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 2 2009, 10:17 PM~12588475
> *wtf man i wasnt ready for all this :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 2 2009, 10:18 PM~12588480
> *I hear you bro
> *


times are hard for alot of us right now economy wise, hope it gets better for real


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 09:11 PM~12588403
> *Black is the shit, and worth the trouble to take care of, I couldnt see myself going with any other color for some reason on 2dr...I guess its the hood in me, j/k  :roflmao:
> *


x2 
what black did you lay down DBC 9700?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 2 2009, 10:25 PM~12588521
> *x2
> what black did you lay down DBC 9700?
> *


yes sir , Im a ppg guy ive always had good luck with their expensive products...lol


----------



## 187_Regal

lookin good billy,......the car that is for anyone that wants to queer it up bob.....lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 2 2009, 10:26 PM~12588529
> *lookin good billy,......the car that is for anyone that wants to queer it up bob.....lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: bob is gonna molest it when he gets the chance..... :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 09:25 PM~12588525
> *yes sir , Im a ppg guy ive always had good luck with their expensive products...lol
> *


Nice  
Thats what the caprice is getting as well


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 2 2009, 10:29 PM~12588562
> *Nice
> Thats what the caprice is getting as well
> *


hell yeah, cant wait to see it bro.. I love the way your building it , murdered out and clean


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12588586
> *hell yeah, cant wait to see it bro.. I love the way your building it , murdered out and clean
> *


  It wont be as clean as yours Iam saving that for the next one :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

cant wait to that the lecab also ,thats a keeper :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Damn car is gonna be nice :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2009, 12:33 AM~12590093
> *Damn car is gonna be nice :0
> *


 thanks Ivan cant wait to see the cutty finished , gonna be crazy


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 09:49 PM~12588759
> *cant wait to that the lecab also ,thats a keeper :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: It sure is


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 3 2009, 12:42 AM~12590214
> *:biggrin: It sure is
> *


I want one  :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

:0 LOOKS NICE BRO,


----------



## 155/80/13

nice


----------



## La Lo

Damn Billy Now i'm afraid to finish mine. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 07:33 PM~12588099
> *WETNESS :0
> 
> my painter dennis and I got down on this bish 72 hours later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> str8 as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im real happy with the molded firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: im coming to kentucky..... make room on the couch :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave+Jan 3 2009, 02:04 AM~12591062-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 LOOKS NICE BRO,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 02:56 AM~12591420
> * nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks guys, I owe alot of credit to dennis daily my painter that let me work on it in his shop for over 2 years.... a good friend, without him none of this build up wouldnt have even been possible, hes the backbone of this build...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by La [email protected] 3 2009, 06:59 AM~12592138
> *Damn Billy Now i'm afraid to finish mine. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? its a totally different make and model, unless you aint telling me something john :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Jan 3 2009, 02:18 PM~12593328
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: im coming to kentucky.....  make room on the couch :biggrin:
> *


the couch...lol, damn you nailed that one on the head :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

More Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 3 2009, 04:22 PM~12594032
> *More Pics? :biggrin:
> *


your killin me...lol ok give me a second


----------



## La Lo

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 02:04 AM~12590502
> *I want one   :biggrin:
> *


1 at a time fcker dont be greedy .. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

that thang is looking super str8 for real ......... :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

on its way home.... I had to beat the rain, we got it home just in time :biggrin: 





































rollin


----------



## 7231981

damn homie looking good i shouldve had you paint my tre i started my buildup page check it out keep up the good work you need anything call me


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Jan 3 2009, 04:25 PM~12594051-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 05:11 PM~12594386
> *1 at a time fcker dont be greedy .. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-O_@Jan 3 2009, 05:19 PM~12594438
> *that thang is looking super str8 for real ......... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks oscar


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 3 2009, 05:31 PM~12594503
> *damn homie looking good i shouldve had you paint my tre i started my buildup page check it out keep up the good work you need anything call me
> *


will do homie, you been alright, hope you had a good holiday bro


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 12:04 AM~12590502
> *I want one   :biggrin:
> *


Life is short its not about wanting its about having uffin:


----------



## excalibur

great job billy. Im happy for ya, now for the fun part, puting it all together.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 3 2009, 07:21 PM~12595161
> *Life is short its not about wanting its about having uffin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 3 2009, 07:23 PM~12595169
> *great job billy.  Im happy for ya, now for the fun part, puting it all together.
> *


 :biggrin: sup darren


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

well damn ive been goin through this build thread and i feel like i was reading a biography of your life :cheesy: but damn your building that fucker up right alotta people wish they could build a car to this detail but it looks like its been a hell of a build cant wait to see this bitch done ima look out for this one much props where its due big time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 05:30 PM~12594501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That must have been a stressfull ride there. hno:


Nice to see you making progress. More than I can say these days. She will look badass once its buffed out for sure.


----------



## Sixty34me

damn billy this motherfucker is fucking bad! I want to come down one time and take a look at this mofo in person.


----------



## T86CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 07:33 PM~12588099
> *WETNESS :0
> 
> my painter dennis and I got down on this bish 72 hours later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> str8 as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im real happy with the molded firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats wet


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO+Jan 3 2009, 08:25 PM~12595709-->
> 
> 
> 
> well damn ive been goin through this build thread and i feel like i was reading a biography of your life  :cheesy:  but damn your building that fucker up right alotta people wish they could build a car to this detail but it looks like its been a hell of a build cant wait to see this bitch done ima look out for this one much props where its due big time :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, yeah its like a book for real...lol thanks man, i apreciate the kind words homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 08:54 PM~12595971
> *That must have been a stressfull ride there.  hno:
> Nice to see you making progress. More than I can say these days. She will look badass once its buffed out for sure.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it was, hes has a lead foot too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 08:58 PM~12596014
> *damn billy this motherfucker is fucking bad! I want to come down one time and take a look at this mofo in person.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anytime, its home now so anytime homie, just hit me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 09:44 PM~12596352
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  thats wet
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 3 2009, 10:40 PM~12596888
> *:0   :0   :0
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

I knew u had some more pics ...holding out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

heres a pic of my frankenstein lookin ass drinking some beer out my caddy cup and chopping it up with Mr.pitbull.... Thanks for the caddy glasses lowrollinjosh they keep the beer real cold homie  Just figured id post a pic of myself cause many on here know me by phone or on here but if im at a show they probably standing next to me and dont even know it...lol

thats fucked up, damn I guess I do look like frankenstein :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 3 2009, 11:42 PM~12597512
> *I knew u had some more pics ...holding out :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

That mother fucker is clean Billy, top notch!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Jan 3 2009, 11:50 PM~12597579
> *That mother fucker is clean Billy, top notch!
> *


thanks curtis


----------



## Dino

no vinyl??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 3 2009, 11:56 PM~12597621
> *no vinyl??
> *


no vinyl, im going with a full top done in stayfast canvas, I need to get brian down here from houston asap :biggrin: were going with a dark grey color ...same fabric on the new conti kit that liv4lacs covered for me


----------



## JRO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

THAT LOOKS REAL GOOD YOU CAN TELL A NICE BLACK. HURRY UP BIG DADDY SO YOU CAN HIT THEM STREETS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 4 2009, 12:40 PM~12600981
> *THAT LOOKS REAL GOOD YOU CAN TELL A NICE BLACK. HURRY UP BIG DADDY SO YOU CAN HIT THEM STREETS
> *


im trying bro, lots of work still yet to go


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 4 2009, 12:47 AM~12597564
> *heres a pic of my frankenstein lookin ass drinking some beer out my caddy cup and chopping it up with Mr.pitbull....  Thanks for the caddy glasses lowrollinjosh they keep the beer real cold homie   Just figured id post a pic of myself cause many on here know me by phone or on here but if im at a show they probably standing next to me and dont even know it...lol
> 
> thats fucked up, damn I guess I do look like frankenstein :0 :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be looking for ya in the future bro,kentucky aint allll that far away! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 10:00 PM~12597652
> *no vinyl,  im going with a  full top done in stayfast canvas, I need to get brian down here from houston asap :biggrin: were going with a dark grey color ...same fabric on the new conti kit  that liv4lacs covered for me
> *


thats gonna look crazy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 4 2009, 05:14 PM~12602924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill be looking for ya in the future bro,kentucky aint allll that far away! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96BIG_BODY_@Jan 4 2009, 05:58 PM~12603300
> *thats gonna look crazy
> *


should look pretty good....I love black and dark grey


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 11:47 PM~12597564
> *heres a pic of my frankenstein lookin ass drinking some beer out my caddy cup and chopping it up with Mr.pitbull....  Thanks for the caddy glasses lowrollinjosh they keep the beer real cold homie   Just figured id post a pic of myself cause many on here know me by phone or on here but if im at a show they probably standing next to me and dont even know it...lol
> 
> thats fucked up, damn I guess I do look like frankenstein :0 :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn you look just like him bro...He could be your twin brother... :biggrin: That's ok Billy, My twin brother is the Michelin Mascot...  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2009, 06:29 PM~12603531
> *damn you look just like him bro...He could be your twin brother... :biggrin:  That's ok Billy, My twin brother is the Michelin Mascot...   :biggrin:
> *


i thought your twin brother was donald trump...Mr.moneybagzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 4 2009, 06:31 PM~12603546
> *i thought your twin brother was donald trump...Mr.moneybagzzzzz  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck I wish man...Damn I'm just a fucking homeless like hobo over here...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2009, 06:34 PM~12603578
> *Fuck I wish man...Damn I'm just a fucking homeless like hobo over here...
> *


dont lie, i bet your sinks have engraved faucets :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

daaaaaaaaaamn billy that motherfucker is nice!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

looks good billy!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 4 2009, 06:35 PM~12603596
> *dont lie, i bet your sinks have engraved faucets :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Jan 4 2009, 07:09 PM~12603889
> *daaaaaaaaaamn billy that motherfucker is nice!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Cookie-+Jan 4 2009, 07:09 PM~12603889-->
> 
> 
> 
> daaaaaaaaaamn billy that motherfucker is nice!!!!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 07:12 PM~12603919
> *looks good billy!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2009, 07:25 PM~12604028
> *x2
> *


thanks fellas  im hoping to get back on the frame, gonna mold the whole thing front to back


----------



## chaddyb

Lookin sick man :thumbsup: 

I wanna say thanks man, Youve been really helpful on all kinds of different topics, it will FOR SURE cut down on my trial and error time, when I start on mine.


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good........ :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jan 4 2009, 07:33 PM~12604119-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin sick man  :thumbsup:
> 
> I wanna say thanks man, Youve been really helpful on all kinds of different topics, it will FOR SURE cut down on my trial and error time, when I start on mine.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man, I try to help as much as I can
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PantyDropper_@Jan 4 2009, 07:49 PM~12604289
> *looking good........ :biggrin:
> *


sup cheeks


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

dam homie looking bad ass   :worship:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 09:00 PM~12597652
> *no vinyl,  im going with a  full top done in stayfast canvas, I need to get brian down here from houston asap :biggrin: were going with a dark grey color ...same fabric on the new conti kit  that liv4lacs covered for me
> *


i thought youd pattern it for sure. lacs looking real good uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT+Jan 5 2009, 03:39 PM~12612111-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam homie looking bad ass     :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup jesus
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Jan 5 2009, 04:38 PM~12612608
> *i thought youd pattern it for sure. lacs looking real good uffin:
> *


i would have but ive always wanted a full canvas top :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Fuck, I'm just glad you finally decided on a color :scrutinize:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

DAMN CAR LOOKING VERY CLEAN!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 6 2009, 03:15 PM~12622648
> *Fuck, I'm just glad you finally decided on a color :scrutinize:
> *


me too, that was the hardest part :biggrin:


----------



## SANTINO MARELLA

:uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA+Jan 6 2009, 03:43 PM~12622870-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN CAR LOOKING VERY CLEAN!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-SANTINO MARELLA_@Jan 6 2009, 04:03 PM~12623051
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## SANTINO MARELLA

i lika thisa car you somommabeeeesh


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SANTINO MARELLA_@Jan 6 2009, 05:40 PM~12624042
> *i lika thisa car you somommabeeeesh
> *


 :thumbsup: :scrutinize:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 11:47 PM~12597564
> *heres a pic of my frankenstein lookin ass drinking some beer out my caddy cup and chopping it up with Mr.pitbull....  Thanks for the caddy glasses lowrollinjosh they keep the beer real cold homie   Just figured id post a pic of myself cause many on here know me by phone or on here but if im at a show they probably standing next to me and dont even know it...lol
> 
> thats fucked up, damn I guess I do look like frankenstein :0 :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no frankenstein looks better and is famous ur jus a loser :cheesy: 







no joke! :0 





:biggrin: i kid i kid :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 6 2009, 03:03 PM~12623048
> *me too, that was the hardest part :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## BABYBOY78

looking good billy. glad to see you making progress. keep yo head up and can't wait to come down and see your ride this summer.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 4 2009, 07:31 PM~12603546
> *i thought your twin brother was donald trump...Mr.moneybagzzzzz  :biggrin:
> *



Dave rockin the big hair ,


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 03:30 PM~12594501
> *on its way home.... I had  to beat the rain, we got it home just in time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rollin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That beast came out super wet....big thumbs up. I can only hope my black comes out that wet!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Jan 7 2009, 12:40 AM~12628985-->
> 
> 
> 
> no frankenstein looks better and is famous ur jus a loser  :cheesy:
> no joke!  :0
> :biggrin:  i kid i kid  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 11:03 AM~12631379
> *looking good billy. glad to see you making progress. keep yo head up and can't wait to come down and see your ride this summer.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ed, yeah man, its gonna be a good summer
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 7 2009, 12:51 PM~12632264
> *Dave rockin the big hair ,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jan 7 2009, 01:01 PM~12632348
> *That beast came out super wet....big thumbs up. I can only hope my black comes out that wet!
> *


yeah it did, I was always told its hardto get black to look really deep unless youve painted a bunch with the color?, he did a great job on it im tickled


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

should be spraying the header ,fenders, and all the fillers this friday


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

You need this done on "Dead Presidents"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSBpJIzvp0o


----------



## BABYBOY78

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 7 2009, 03:06 PM~12634783
> *should be spraying the header ,fenders, and all the fillers this friday
> *


good shit  :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 7 2009, 07:40 PM~12636329
> *You need this done on "Dead Presidents"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSBpJIzvp0o
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*3 thumbs up....*


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 7 2009, 06:06 PM~12634783
> *should be spraying the header ,fenders, and all the fillers this friday
> *


  staying busy


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 7 2009, 12:01 PM~12632348
> *That beast came out super wet....big thumbs up. I can only hope my black comes out that wet!
> *



It better . . . 

I know the guy thats painting it :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Jan 7 2009, 03:04 PM~12634768-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it did, I was always told its hardto get black to look really deep unless youve painted a bunch with the color?, he did a great job on it im tickled
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely did! Going to look even meaner when all that chrome hits it!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaddyb_@Jan 7 2009, 07:35 PM~12637430
> *It better . . .
> 
> I know the guy thats painting it  :0
> *


Lol...I have only heard of his legend....still a myth to me! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jan 7 2009, 09:07 PM~12637150-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *3 thumbs up....*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 09:10 PM~12637189
> * staying busy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir, worked a lil today.... got the back deck valance and both fenders in primer, i went ahead and shaved the antenna too...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jan 8 2009, 03:41 PM~12643980
> *It definitely did! Going to look even meaner when all that chrome hits it!
> Lol...I have only heard of his legend....still a myth to me!  :biggrin:
> *


im hoping it turns out how i want.., im gonna bust my ass to get it together this year


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Billy sent me a rendering of his plans.. asked me not to share.. but I couldnt help it. sorry Billy...


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 11:00 PM~12597652
> *no vinyl,  im going with a  full top done in stayfast canvas, I need to get brian down here from houston asap :biggrin: were going with a dark grey color ...same fabric on the new conti kit  that liv4lacs covered for me
> *


good choice man, i just finished getting my lac done in stayfast full top. makes the car look longer and lower. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 10 2009, 04:23 PM~12663341
> *Billy sent me a rendering of his plans..  asked me not to share..  but I couldnt help it.  sorry Billy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 10 2009, 05:23 PM~12663341
> *Billy sent me a rendering of his plans..  asked me not to share..  but I couldnt help it.  sorry Billy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Jan 10 2009, 04:23 PM~12663341-->
> 
> 
> 
> Billy sent me a rendering of his plans..  asked me not to share..  but I couldnt help it.  sorry Billy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you bastard, you werent suppose to say shit :angry: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 04:38 PM~12663439
> *good choice man, i just finished getting my lac done in stayfast full top. makes the car look longer and lower. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly, it gives it a longer look and sits lower... you nailed it on the head .. cant wait to see your ride finished, i know its gonna be bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 05:13 PM~12663571
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 10 2009, 06:50 PM~12664166
> *LMAO
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

getting the guts ready to go back in  










Kenwood exclelon fold- out tv/dvd player double din going in this dash
 









progress, took down to bare again, the right way  









I shaved the antenna and dennis fixed a ding  










the back valance peice had alot of bullshit materials on it, so i couldnt just sand it off, i decided to bust out the aircraft striper, man this shit sucks :uh: 









aww much better  










dennis laying down the epoxy


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 10 2009, 02:23 PM~12663341
> *Billy sent me a rendering of his plans..  asked me not to share..  but I couldnt help it.  sorry Billy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 10 2009, 08:18 PM~12665704
> *getting the guts ready to go back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenwood exclelon fold- out tv/dvd player double din going in this dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress, took down to bare again, the right way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shaved the antenna and dennis fixed a ding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back valance peice had alot of bullshit materials on it, so i couldnt just sand it off, i decided to bust out the aircraft striper, man this shit sucks :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dennis laying down the epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Billy


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 10 2009, 11:18 PM~12665704
> *getting the guts ready to go back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenwood exclelon fold- out tv/dvd player double din going in this dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress, took down to bare again, the right way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shaved the antenna and dennis fixed a ding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back valance peice had alot of bullshit materials on it, so i couldnt just sand it off, i decided to bust out the aircraft striper, man this shit sucks :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dennis laying down the epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn,putting the guts back in.......that shows progress...thats shit is gonna be soooo fucking clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 10 2009, 04:23 PM~12663341
> *Billy sent me a rendering of his plans..  asked me not to share..  but I couldnt help it.  sorry Billy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats lookin good! :uh: :loco:


----------



## Looney

intro...hello my name iz fred im from vegaz...but i now reside in lake havasu city az. im a first time builder...thought i would buy a car put rimz on it some beatz and be cool....till i started my visitz to layitlow..itz threadz like yourz dat have changed the way i do thingz now...im actually building a lowrider...my ride now sitz in my garage bare most of the gutz out..i have never did any work like this but with threadz like yours i feel comfortable..moving forward with my build...i look at alot of threadz on here i respect them all.for some one to build a ride and take the time to post pickz...but az for all da haterz let em hate, catch them at a later date. lol. a little ryme in there...but i juz wanted to say nice build and thanx homie....


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Lookin good bro


----------



## LowRollinJosh

ttt for my homie


----------



## SixFourClownin

Nice!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Jan 11 2009, 11:01 AM~12668884-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats lookin good!  :uh:  :loco:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 12:45 PM~12669527
> *intro...hello my name iz fred im from vegaz...but i now reside in lake havasu city az. im a first time builder...thought i would buy a car put rimz on it some beatz and be cool....till i started my visitz to layitlow..itz threadz like yourz dat have changed the way i do thingz now...im actually building a lowrider...my ride now sitz in my garage bare most of the gutz out..i have never did any work like this but with threadz like yours i feel comfortable..moving forward with my build...i look at alot of threadz on here i respect them all.for some one to build a ride and take the time to post pickz...but az for all da haterz let em hate, catch them at a later date. lol. a little ryme in there...but i juz wanted to say nice build and thanx homie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks alot bro, for taking the time to visit my topic, dude i feel so blessed to get reconized by alot of fellas like yourself on here for the way im trying to build my car, alot of dudes on here and in the same state as me have influenced me the most to pay attention to the small things and do my best and never give up.. its been a bumpy road for me and i still have a ways to go ....i been working on this since mid 2006, i wont never give up even if it takes me another 10 years to finish it cause im stubburn :biggrin: and wont settle...Good luck with your build bro, im sure it will turn out dope as hell, you definatly have some great resources out that way for your build up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 11 2009, 12:46 PM~12669541
> *Lookin good bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 10:34 PM~12674094
> *ttt for my homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixFourClownin_@Jan 11 2009, 10:37 PM~12674142
> *Nice!
> *


thanks homies


----------



## Eazy

Look'n fuc'n good, real fuc'n good B!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 11 2009, 11:48 PM~12675370
> *Look'n fuc'n good, real fuc'n good B!!!
> *


thanks homIe :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 11 2009, 11:57 PM~12675530
> *thanks homIe :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

PM me your number again when you get a chance cuz my phone got fuc'd up and they had to send me another but they couldn't couldnt transfer my numbers to my new one :uh: LOL this like the fourth time :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 12 2009, 12:01 AM~12675613
> *PM me your number again when you get a chance cuz my phone got fuc'd up and they had to send me another but they couldn't couldnt transfer my numbers to my new one :uh: LOL this like the fourth time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 10 2009, 09:18 PM~12665704
> *getting the guts ready to go back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenwood exclelon fold- out tv/dvd player double din going in this dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress, took down to bare again, the right way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shaved the antenna and dennis fixed a ding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back valance peice had alot of bullshit materials on it, so i couldnt just sand it off, i decided to bust out the aircraft striper, man this shit sucks :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dennis laying down the epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not cutting any corners  Bad ass


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

^^^ thanks homie :happysad:


----------



## indyzmosthated

that stripper sucks ass lookin good though


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

yea it does, especially when a glob of it lands in your eye  :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:biggrin: WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU :thumbsup: I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 10 2009, 04:23 PM~12663341
> *Billy sent me a rendering of his plans..  asked me not to share..  but I couldnt help it.  sorry Billy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Billy the car is amazing looking im proud of u.. for a red neck that shit is clean :biggrin: and a TV?!? dude ur going to love it mine sounds so much clearer then the normal head units  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 14 2009, 09:59 AM~12700412
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Billy the car is amazing looking im proud of u.. for a red neck that shit is clean  :biggrin:  and a TV?!? dude ur going to love it mine sounds so much clearer then the normal head units    :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the props tommy, tv came out my honda daily...lol i just wish i could have kept the the other 9 tvs I had in it too...lol :biggrin: My homie that does stereo installs for me told me that the kenwood excleon.... the one pictured was the best keenwood ever made, he said the other newer kenwoods have too much mechanisms that break easy, this one fold outs but you have to manually push the screen up towards the dash.... just the way they was designed when the fold outs first came out I guess


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 14 2009, 12:58 AM~12698580
> *:biggrin: WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU  :thumbsup: I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

gonna get some more shit ready for paint tommorrow


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Bump biatch


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 13 2009, 09:30 PM~12697240
> *yea it does, especially when a glob of it lands in your eye   :biggrin:
> *


2 words.....Safety glasses jackass..... ok thats 3 but you get the point cant drive it an ya blind :nicoderm:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 10 2009, 02:23 PM~12663341
> *Billy sent me a rendering of his plans..  asked me not to share..  but I couldnt help it.  sorry Billy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## COUPE DE KILLIN'EM

ILL SAY THIS I'M GLAD TO SEE THIS THING OUT OF MY WAY
OH AND BY THE WAY THANKS FOR THE PROPS AT THE BOTTOM WITH EVERYBODY ELSE :biggrin: :buttkick: :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 04:21 PM~12594022
> *thanks guys, I owe alot of credit to  dennis daily my painter that let me work on it in his shop for over 2 years.... a good friend, without him none of this build up wouldnt have even been possible, hes the backbone of this build...
> 
> why? its a totally different make and model, unless you aint telling me something john  :scrutinize:        :biggrin:
> the couch...lol, damn you nailed that one on the head :biggrin:
> *


i GOTCHA YA FUCKER^^^^ , DONT THINK I DONT FEEL BLESSED BY WHAT YOU DONE FOR ME BRO  
 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good billy


----------



## COUPE DE KILLIN'EM

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 18 2009, 10:41 AM~12739121
> *i GOTCHA YA FUCKER^^^^ , DONT THINK I DONT FEEL BLESSED BY WHAT YOU DONE FOR ME BRO
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just messing with u, i know im the man


----------



## twiztidmazda

its looken good what part of KY u in


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 18 2009, 10:46 AM~12739135-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good billy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mr.moneybags :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by COUPE DE KILLIN'[email protected] 18 2009, 12:36 PM~12739764
> *:biggrin: just messing with u, i know im the man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twiztidmazda_@Jan 20 2009, 04:56 PM~12762259
> *its looken good what part of KY u in
> *


thanks, i live in Elizabethtown


----------



## Guest

WHATS CRACKIN BILLY? I JUST COME HOME TO EAT THEN HEADING BACK TO THE SHOP,TRYIN TO GET THIS LAC DONE BY THE DEADLINE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

heres the steering wheel, i polished the column shift braclet, and went with a chrome grant wheel im gonna chnge the shift bar and turn signal bar to billet with a lil design on the ends to make it custom
 










details, I knew this caddychip would come in handy a lil jb weld and presto :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 20 2009, 06:46 PM~12763253
> *WHATS CRACKIN BILLY? I JUST COME HOME TO EAT THEN HEADING BACK TO THE SHOP,TRYIN TO GET THIS LAC DONE BY THE DEADLINE
> *


whats up john, hell yeah man, its looking good, i seen your pics on myspace


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 20 2009, 07:47 PM~12763262
> *heres the steering wheel, i polished the column shift braclet, and went with a chrome grant wheel im gonna chnge the shift bar and turn signal bar to billet with a lil design on the ends to make it custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details, I knew this caddychip would come in handy a lil jb weld and presto :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS ALL ABOUT THE DETAILS BRO,SHITS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated

looking good


----------



## PinkSock




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 20 2009, 09:28 PM~12764955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS ALL ABOUT THE DETAILS BRO,SHITS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-indyzmosthated_@Jan 20 2009, 09:46 PM~12765180
> *looking good
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PinkSock_@Jan 20 2009, 10:39 PM~12765817
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: PINK SOCK :roflmao:


----------



## JRO

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 21 2009, 01:56 PM~12772438
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  PINK SOCK :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## Looney

that steering column lookz bad azz... how do you take the shifter knobz off...mine iz tight az hell.if ya dont mind me askin :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 20 2009, 05:49 PM~12763278
> *whats up john, hell yeah man, its looking good, i seen your pics on myspace
> *


thanks bro, you still thinkin your gonna have her out this summer?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jan 22 2009, 10:17 PM~12787006-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup bro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SIC'N'[email protected] 22 2009, 10:32 PM~12787219
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup danny, how you doing man
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 11:17 PM~12787832
> *that steering column lookz bad azz... how do you take the shifter knobz off...mine iz tight az hell.if ya dont mind me askin :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the shifter has a pin that you have to punch out then it comes off, the turn signal you have to twist then pull, and the position knob as well
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-One Luv_@Jan 23 2009, 08:12 AM~12790427
> *thanks bro, you still thinkin your gonna have her out this summer?
> *


i doubt it, not enough money to get it done this year, next year is looking good tho


----------



## Looney

the shifter has a pin that you have to punch out then it comes off, the turn signal you have to twist then pull, and the position knob as well 

thanx homie good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 23 2009, 01:39 PM~12792793
> *the shifter has a pin that you have to punch out then it comes off, the turn signal you have to twist then pull, and the position knob as well
> 
> thanx homie good lookin out  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 10 2009, 04:23 PM~12663341
> *Billy sent me a rendering of his plans..  asked me not to share..  but I couldnt help it.  sorry Billy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: doesn't surprise me a bit :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Jan 23 2009, 02:54 PM~12793469
> *:uh:  doesn't surprise me a bit  :cheesy:
> *


you fairy :uh:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 10 2009, 02:23 PM~12663341
> *Billy sent me a rendering of his plans..  asked me not to share..  but I couldnt help it.  sorry Billy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 04:30 PM~12594501
> *on its way home.... I had  to beat the rain, we got it home just in time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rollin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE, THATS AFRICAN BLACK :cheesy: , LOL, LOOKS GOOD G, CANT WAIT TILL U BREAK OUT! DOWN HILL FROM HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL

lookin good brother show em how the "I" does it :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Bump :ugh:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Bad ass lac homie


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:scrutinize:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

TTT


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Looney

rides lookin goog homie :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

DAMN billy this car still isnt done :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 08:01 PM~12936778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 frankenstein lookin motherfucker :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Feb 8 2009, 12:06 AM~12938538
> *:0  frankenstein lookin motherfucker  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
THATS NOT NICE.....


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2009, 12:07 AM~12938553
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> THATS NOT NICE.....
> *


it's all good  
it was good meetin you bean! hopefully next time I get the opportunity to actually talk to ya


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Feb 8 2009, 12:16 AM~12938623
> *it's all good
> it was good meetin you bean!  hopefully next time I get the opportunity to actually talk to ya
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 09:01 PM~12936778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


forhead lookin like a drive in movie theater


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Cookie-+Feb 8 2009, 12:06 AM~12938538-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0   frankenstein lookin motherfucker  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know you aint talkin, bottle face ass *****
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Feb 8 2009, 10:40 AM~12940645
> *forhead lookin like a drive in movie theater
> *


you too ya no-neck ass terd burglar


:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Get at me billy..I tried to get through tonight and it wouldnt go...Got a ? for ya


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 8 2009, 11:33 PM~12946625
> *Get at me billy..I tried to get through tonight and it wouldnt go...Got a ? for ya
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 8 2009, 11:34 PM~12946645
> *:0
> *


 :angry: not in that kind of way fool :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 9 2009, 04:15 PM~12952369
> *:angry: not in that kind of way fool  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha fool... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

this topics deader than the presidents


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 10 2009, 03:29 PM~12963333
> *this topics deader than the presidents
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 10 2009, 03:29 PM~12963333
> *this topics deader than the presidents
> *


 "trials and tribulations" should be the name instead


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 10 2009, 05:31 PM~12965506
> * "trials and tribulations" should be the name instead
> *


no kiddin huh? thats why i named my car "6deuced" cause i got done did every thing twice!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 10 2009, 07:31 PM~12965506
> * "trials and tribulations" should be the name instead
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 10 2009, 08:31 PM~12965506
> * "trials and tribulations" should be the name instead
> *


"Life Happens"


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 14 2009, 02:41 PM~13002399
> *"Life Happens"
> *


"lifes a bitch then u marry one"

:biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

Lookin good mang.  

Cant wait to see this one done.


----------



## DOUBLE-O

TTT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13049031


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 08:33 PM~12588099
> *WETNESS :0
> 
> my painter dennis and I got down on this bish 72 hours later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> str8 as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im real happy with the molded firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN......

i ain't checked in on this in awhile. i see what i missed homeboy :0 

car lookin dope


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks homie, as for you guys that dont what happened with this build, im going thru a divorce at this point in my life so i havent done too much to it since its been painted ,,,,,,, I know i need to get cracking on it before we sell our house IF it will even sell cause of the economy..lol Im human n all so I was pretty depressed and down in the dumps (not motivated whatsoever over this shit and our problems)...some of you guys im sure have been there before especially if you been with one for as long as i have... 7 years... 2 days ago I said fuck it then went to the garage and got someshit done..im back on the lac again and feeling a lil motivated... so once i get access to a camera i will take some pics, she took the camera so i cant post shit untill i buy one I guess..lol


----------



## La Lo

Glad to hear it bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 24 2009, 07:07 PM~13100506
> *Glad to hear it bro
> *


papa  :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 24 2009, 05:08 PM~13100512
> *papa   :biggrin:
> *


Atleast you didn't say Smurf :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 24 2009, 07:08 PM~13100516
> *Atleast you didn't say Smurf :biggrin:
> *


lol  :cheesy:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 24 2009, 05:03 PM~13100477
> *thanks homie, as for you guys that dont what happened with this build, im going thru a divorce at this point in my life so i havent done too much to it since its been painted ,,,,,,, I know i need to get cracking on it before we sell our house IF  it will even sell cause of the economy..lol  Im human n all so I was pretty depressed and down in the dumps (not motivated whatsoever over that bitch and our problems)...some of you guys im sure have been there before especially if you been with one for as long as i have... 7 years...    2 days ago I said fuck it like snoop dogg would and went to the garage and got someshit done... im already over the smut so im back on the lac again and feeling motivated... so once i get access to a camera i will take some pics, she took the camera so i cant post shit untill i buy one I guess..lol
> *


DAMN BRO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THIS SHIT.
LET'S HOPE HER HALF DOESNT INCLUDE THE CAR hno: hno: 
EITHER WAY GOODLUCK


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 24 2009, 06:03 PM~13100477
> *thanks homie, as for you guys that dont what happened with this build, im going thru a divorce at this point in my life so i havent done too much to it since its been painted ,,,,,,, I know i need to get cracking on it before we sell our house IF  it will even sell cause of the economy..lol  Im human n all so I was pretty depressed and down in the dumps (not motivated whatsoever over that bitch and our problems)...some of you guys im sure have been there before especially if you been with one for as long as i have... 7 years...    2 days ago I said fuck it like snoop dogg would and went to the garage and got someshit done... im already over the smut so im back on the lac again and feeling motivated... so once i get access to a camera i will take some pics, she took the camera so i cant post shit untill i buy one I guess..lol
> *



yea, sorry to hear that homie. but i know what you mean. i've had a headache for 13 years. i'd probably get alot more shit done if i bounced, but i can't leave the kids to suffer and be raised by jackasses.

but it gives you time for the car now :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

billy i want to come check it out this weekend. maybe i can bring a camera :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

billy , hit me up on the calipers bro, i want them....


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 24 2009, 06:03 PM~13100477
> *thanks homie, as for you guys that dont what happened with this build, im going thru a divorce at this point in my life so i havent done too much to it since its been painted ,,,,,,, I know i need to get cracking on it before we sell our house IF  it will even sell cause of the economy..lol  Im human n all so I was pretty depressed and down in the dumps (not motivated whatsoever over that bitch and our problems)...some of you guys im sure have been there before especially if you been with one for as long as i have... 7 years...    2 days ago I said fuck it like snoop dogg would and went to the garage and got someshit done... im already over the smut so im back on the lac again and feeling motivated... so once i get access to a camera i will take some pics, she took the camera so i cant post shit untill i buy one I guess..lol
> *


I feel your pain bro, I just went through the same shit 5 months ago, except I was with my girl 11 years its hard. Just keep your friends close and it will help you get by.


----------



## 543Records

THE CADI IS LOOKING NICE!!  :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

bad ass man.


----------



## Dolle

paint looks great!!! Remember to keep your head up and you will come out a stronger happier person.


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 2 2009, 02:06 PM~13153890
> *paint looks great!!!  Remember to keep your head up and you will come out a stronger happier person.
> *


x2 it can only get better


----------



## wired61

lookin good Billy,,,keep ya head up...if u need anything...u got my number


----------



## Secret Garden

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 24 2009, 05:03 PM~13100477
> *thanks homie, as for you guys that dont what happened with this build, im going thru a divorce at this point in my life so i havent done too much to it since its been painted ,,,,,,, I know i need to get cracking on it before we sell our house IF  it will even sell cause of the economy..lol  Im human n all so I was pretty depressed and down in the dumps (not motivated whatsoever over that bitch and our problems)...some of you guys im sure have been there before especially if you been with one for as long as i have... 7 years...    2 days ago I said fuck it like snoop dogg would and went to the garage and got someshit done... im already over the smut so im back on the lac again and feeling motivated... so once i get access to a camera i will take some pics, she took the camera so i cant post shit untill i buy one I guess..lol
> *


SHIT HOMIES STAND FAST KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AN KEEP FOCUSED ON YOUR RIDE YOU'LL PULL THROUGH. HELL I'M GOING THROUGH A DIVORCE TOO I WAS WITH MINE 17 YEARS!
hno: hno: :rant: :banghead:


----------



## payfred

Keep ya head up pimp. 

The pain of this whole thing wont last forever. 

Just remember, "This too, shall pass."


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

JUST IMAGINE ALLL THE BOOOTY THE CADDY GONNA PULL FOR YA. :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks fellas, i been busting my ass on it lately, i have the inside trunk pan taken to to bare metal so i can prime and paint it, I also finished rewiring the body yesterday,that was fun :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 8 2009, 11:55 AM~13215632
> *thanks fellas, i been busting my ass on it lately, i have the inside trunk pan taken to to bare metal so i can prime and paint it, I also finished rewiring the body yesterday,that was fun  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


stripping the trunk bare too,wow,talk about going the extra mile :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 24 2009, 05:03 PM~13100477
> *thanks homie, as for you guys that dont what happened with this build, im going thru a divorce at this point in my life so i havent done too much to it since its been painted ,,,,,,, I know i need to get cracking on it before we sell our house IF  it will even sell cause of the economy..lol  Im human n all so I was pretty depressed and down in the dumps (not motivated whatsoever over this shit and our problems)...some of you guys im sure have been there before especially if you been with one for as long as i have... 7 years...    2 days ago I said fuck it then went to the garage and got someshit done..im back on the lac again and feeling a lil motivated... so once i get access to a camera i will take some pics, she took the camera so i cant post shit untill i buy one I guess..lol
> *


Damn bro that sucks ass billy, thats why i keep extra bitches layin around for times like these, but you got ya main girl ta get you thru the rough shit, keep ya head up and keep pushin on ya ride, gonna be a beast when its done :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Mar 8 2009, 11:17 AM~13215708-->
> 
> 
> 
> stripping the trunk bare too,wow,talk about going the extra mile  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i might just por-15 it now, im gonna enclose(box in) the whole trunk with vinyl hopefully
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Mar 8 2009, 11:35 AM~13215785
> *Damn bro that sucks ass billy, thats why i keep extra bitches layin around for times like these, but you got ya main girl ta get you thru the rough shit, keep ya head up and keep pushin on ya ride, gonna be a beast when its done  :biggrin:
> *


naw homie i was talking to a few but they aint no better than her..fuck a relationship i just need to focus on my ride 4real :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BILLY........GOD IS GOOD


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 8 2009, 09:55 AM~13215632
> *thanks fellas, i been busting my ass on it lately, i have the inside trunk pan taken to to bare metal so i can prime and paint it, I also finished rewiring the body yesterday,that was fun  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: 

Life is short billy, people want what they cant have and dont appreciate what they do


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Mar 9 2009, 09:36 PM~13229336-->
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BILLY........GOD IS GOOD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks paul
> <!--QuoteBegin-CORE_@Mar 9 2009, 09:50 PM~13229589
> * :thumbsup:
> 
> Life is short billy, people want what they cant have and dont appreciate what they do
> *


that is so true


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 24 2009, 06:03 PM~13100477
> *thanks homie, as for you guys that dont what happened with this build, im going thru a divorce at this point in my life so i havent done too much to it since its been painted ,,,,,,, I know i need to get cracking on it before we sell our house IF  it will even sell cause of the economy..lol  Im human n all so I was pretty depressed and down in the dumps (not motivated whatsoever over this shit and our problems)...some of you guys im sure have been there before especially if you been with one for as long as i have... 7 years...    2 days ago I said fuck it then went to the garage and got someshit done..im back on the lac again and feeling a lil motivated... so once i get access to a camera i will take some pics, she took the camera so i cant post shit untill i buy one I guess..lol
> *



Sorry to hear man that shit sucks  

Car is lookin fresh though


----------



## excalibur

man fuck a bitch.

at least your car will never break your heart.


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 24 2009, 06:03 PM~13100477
> *thanks homie, as for you guys that dont what happened with this build, im going thru a divorce at this point in my life so i havent done too much to it since its been painted ,,,,,,, I know i need to get cracking on it before we sell our house IF  it will even sell cause of the economy..lol  Im human n all so I was pretty depressed and down in the dumps (not motivated whatsoever over this shit and our problems)...some of you guys im sure have been there before especially if you been with one for as long as i have... 7 years...    2 days ago I said fuck it then went to the garage and got someshit done..im back on the lac again and feeling a lil motivated... so once i get access to a camera i will take some pics, she took the camera so i cant post shit untill i buy one I guess..lol
> *


 :yessad: That suck homie,you build will kee your mind off that shit,keep your head up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Mar 12 2009, 03:22 PM~13261026-->
> 
> 
> 
> man fuck a bitch.
> 
> at least your car will never break your heart.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just will lay and look pretty no mouth intended :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DKM [email protected] 13 2009, 09:31 PM~13275003
> *:yessad: That suck homie,you build will kee your mind off that shit,keep your head up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2009, 09:37 PM~13275064
> *
> *


sup mr.moneybagz  :biggrin: 








i been wiring the whole fucking car, so far i have 74 hours into it and im almost finished, I dont never want to do that again.. i just have to make a new harness hole in my painted firewall  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 18 2009, 11:39 PM~13321604
> *  just will lay and look pretty no mouth intended :biggrin:
> no doubt homie
> 
> sup mr.moneybagz   :biggrin:
> i been wiring the whole fucking car, so far i have 74 hours into it and im almost finished, I dont never want to do that again.. i just have to make a new harness hole in my painted firewall   :0  :biggrin:
> *


You are moving forward Billy and you will get it done!!! Keep up the good work bro and that caddy is going to be one of the best 90'd fleetwood out there!!!


----------



## low4ever

Stay focused homie you can't go back and changed what happened between the both of you. Pretty sure with that caddy women want be a problem :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 19 2009, 07:26 AM~13323734-->
> 
> 
> 
> You are moving forward Billy and you will get it done!!! Keep up the good work bro and that caddy is going to be one of the best 90'd fleetwood out there!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks dave
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4ever_@Mar 19 2009, 10:31 AM~13324588
> *Stay focused homie you can't go back and changed what happened between the both of you. Pretty sure with that caddy women want be a problem :roflmao:
> *


thanks man.  


Almost done with the wiring, i have to figure out which wires i wont need for the 350 swap, no heat or A/c so i have to bypass most of the wires. i just hope they all dont run in a circuit :uh:


----------



## westsidenickie

TTT DONT FUCKING SELL IT ........


----------



## L-BOOGIE

you will regret it if you sell. cover it up and don't look at it for a while until everything gets staight.


----------



## RAGALAC

Dam .homie u puttin in work like no other to this lac....rewiring, strippin da dam trunk.....gota say this bitch gon be on fuckin point when its done.......just keep ya head up homie can't worry bout da past just look towards da future....................


----------



## La Lo

Hey Billy Just stopping by to add some class to your life bro. :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA

Stay up homie


----------



## CORE

TTT billy


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

stay up foolio


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Picnics coming soon.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

indeed


----------



## JRO

Yooooooooooooooooo Billy...

Hows is things man. Give me a holler. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 9 2009, 09:50 PM~13229589
> * :thumbsup:
> 
> Life is short billy, people want what they cant have and dont appreciate what they do
> *


amen to that!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2009, 09:37 PM~13663160
> *amen to that!!!
> *


X3

What's up Billy :wave:


----------



## bucky

weres the pics at ????


----------



## CORE

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

lets get back to buisiness on this buildup fool!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2009, 06:36 PM~13907882
> *lets get back to buisiness on this buildup fool!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

sup billay boi whens this fcker gonna be done :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 27 2009, 06:21 PM~14017513
> *sup billay boi whens this fcker gonna be done  :cheesy:
> *


not sure, but im tryin to get r done 4 real,


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 27 2009, 07:24 PM~14017540
> *not sure, but im tryin to get r done 4 real,
> *


  gott motivated by the picnic huh .. :cheesy: u still got the same number iam hit u up latr this week to shoot the shit


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 27 2009, 06:45 PM~14017798
> * gott motivated by the picnic huh .. :cheesy:  u still got the same number iam hit u up latr this week to shoot the shit
> *


270-317-7679


----------



## lone star




----------



## midwestcoast

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## NaptownSwangin

You going to Tulsa Billy?


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 29 2009, 07:53 PM~14040300
> *270-317-7679
> *


  ok coo got it


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Bump !


----------



## PinkSock




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PinkSock_@Jun 2 2009, 12:49 PM~14070252
> *
> *


HI 509


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 2 2009, 11:25 AM~14070734
> *HI 509
> *


 :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 2 2009, 01:26 PM~14070744
> *:angry:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 2 2009, 01:26 PM~14070744
> *:angry:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damm feet licker jus baited u out..lol :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 2 2009, 01:47 PM~14070976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damm feet licker jus baited u out..lol :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HE JUST GOT PINK FOKKIN SOCKED


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 2 2009, 01:53 PM~14071031
> *:biggrin: HE JUST GOT PINK FOKKIN SOCKED
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 2 2009, 01:57 PM~14071074
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PINK SOCK IN EFFECT ALL UP IN THIS TOPIC AND 509RIDERS LOOSE ASS PIPE AHAHAHAHA


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 2 2009, 12:01 PM~14071122
> *PINK SOCK IN EFFECT ALL UP IN THIS TOPIC AND 509RIDERS LOOSE ASS PIPE AHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwestcoast

WASSUP BILL YOU DOING THA DAMN THANG THIS CAR REALLY GAVE ME ALOT OF INSPIRATION TO DO MY BUILD CUZ HOPE TO C YOU IN TULSA!!!!


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:h5:


----------



## drasticbean

big bumpp......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## CORE

:wave:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:0 k finally got my phone cut back on :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## sjcaddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

still workin on it, im in the movin process but hopefully once I get situated i can keep this build going, got alot more done since but havent posted any pics latley., my x tried to ruin me so bare with me..haha


----------



## regal ryda

you still polishing???


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 19 2009, 02:40 PM~14517410
> *still workin on it, im in the movin process but hopefully once I get situated i can keep this build going, got alot more  done since  but havent posted any pics latley., my x tried to ruin me so bare with me..haha
> *


I'll off the bitch for you if it makes this car get done quicker. I'm ready to see it....


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 19 2009, 08:14 PM~14519273
> *I'll off the bitch for you if it makes this car get done quicker. I'm ready to see it....
> *


Cosign. 

You coming out this weekend for the WS picnic, Billay?


----------



## 7231981

DAMN HOMIE BRING IT TO MY HOUSE ILL PUT THE TRE AN THE LINCOLN OUT SO WE CAN put it together :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jul 19 2009, 03:56 PM~14518152-->
> 
> 
> 
> you still polishing???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at the moment, but when i get re-established i probably will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 07:14 PM~14519273
> *I'll off the bitch for you if it makes this car get done quicker. I'm ready to see it....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that would be a blessing in desguise...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 07:47 PM~14519495
> *Cosign.
> 
> You coming out this weekend for the WS picnic, Billay?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit i really want to, but im tight on cash with moving in all unfortunatly
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-7231981_@Jul 19 2009, 11:02 PM~14521383
> *DAMN HOMIE BRING IT TO MY HOUSE ILL PUT THE TRE AN THE LINCOLN OUT SO WE CAN put it together  :biggrin:
> *


i couldnt ask you to do that, thats cool as hell of you tho bro, means alot. i think i found it a new home for it to be worked on.. should be interesting for sure


----------



## wop_inda_wood

keep ur head up billy boi ..she will get done jus concentrate on u first,,then itlll fall into place


----------



## Individuals502

few pics from the move


----------



## NO-WAY

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Jul 27 2009, 03:03 PM~14596138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few pics from the move
> *


gosh dam that thing is slick :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Jul 27 2009, 06:03 PM~14596138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few pics from the move
> *


BALLIN!!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Jul 27 2009, 05:00 PM~14597376
> *gosh dam that thing is slick :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



like ice................ black ice!


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Jul 27 2009, 04:03 PM~14596138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few pics from the move
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 5 2009, 06:11 PM~14685403
> *like ice................ black ice!
> *


shits a beautiful site!


----------



## Crazy Cutty

lookin good billy.


----------



## Classic Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 30 2009, 02:26 PM~15229383
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: DEAD PRE$IDENT$
> 
> :wave:
> *


sup doggg, how the hell are you, i heard about your situation i hope ur doin ok man..


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 30 2009, 12:28 PM~15229403
> *sup doggg, how the hell are you, i heard about your situation i hope ur doin ok man..
> *


doing great bro. bad times have past.


well for the most part anyways.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 30 2009, 02:30 PM~15229424
> *doing great bro. bad times have past.
> well for the most part anyways.
> *


thats good to hear man, hit me up on tha celly sometime bro.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

I tried calling u back but the number i got aint workin pm me ur number foo


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Jul 27 2009, 03:03 PM~14596138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few pics from the move
> *


:thumbsup: looks good bro


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

Whats up Billy???


----------



## lone star




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

hey wuz up homie any new updates??? on the lac


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Jul 27 2009, 05:03 PM~14596138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few pics from the move
> *



Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502




----------



## SPOOON

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Nov 11 2009, 08:52 PM~15637839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like new...I decided to polish the glass ring and then installed new moonroof seals for the 44.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC+Nov 4 2009, 04:40 PM~15561903-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Billy???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up man.. how u been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GREY GOOSE [email protected] 4 2009, 08:30 PM~15564076
> *hey wuz up homie any new updates??? on the lac
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up mayne,i got some some cool ideas coming 4 it, im on it tho homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 02:56 PM~15571924
> *Nice :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup mike, thanks for your help again on tha belly bro, it paid off
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPOOON_@Nov 11 2009, 09:06 PM~15637960
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Nov 11 2009, 09:52 PM~15637839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: what up!!! i admit that bitch do look brand new...


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 11 2009, 08:09 PM~15638005
> *like new...I decided to polish the glass ring and then installed new moonroof seals for the 44.
> *


Whats up billy, how it be?


----------



## 187_Regal

you need to finish this bish.....


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Nov 11 2009, 07:52 PM~15637839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+Nov 11 2009, 09:42 PM~15638316-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: what up!!! i admit that bitch do look brand new...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up pimpn.. how u been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 10:04 PM~15638546
> *Whats up billy, how it be?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats good homie,,
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Nov 11 2009, 10:04 PM~15638552
> *you need to finish this bish.....
> *


it will b, i promise..haha :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

:0 hes alive :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:biggrin: very alive. what up brah.


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 12 2009, 06:48 AM~15641829
> *:biggrin: very alive. what up brah.
> *


just on my grind, you know how i do it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

get this shit movinnnnnnnn brahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

comin out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

thats mu boyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## JasonJ

DO WORK SON!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

frames goin back to pitbull hydros for some mods. then off to tha blaster.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ima call u tomorrow foo


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 13 2009, 07:56 PM~15658247
> *frames goin back to pitbull hydros for some mods. then off to tha blaster.
> *


 :0


----------



## 79cutsupreme

this is a real nice build. :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

man, i cant wait to see this one done - what was wrong with the frame?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 14 2009, 03:00 PM~15664505
> *
> man, i cant wait to see this one done - what was wrong with the frame?
> *


thanks man. ah nothing really. we just want it to laylow as possible and ride real good with enough coils in the back so were raisn the perch towers. i want more than 3 turns on my springs.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Nov 13 2009, 11:54 PM~15661238
> *this is a real nice build. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 to the top


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by GREY GOOSE 96_@Nov 15 2009, 12:32 PM~15670559
> *
> x2 to the top
> *


thanks big dogg.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

getting some things done. finally got a good set of bushings,changed the cable gear out in the tailshaft with the electronic sensor,running new drain tubing for the moonroof and carantos fixn to put together the differential.


----------



## eurolak

Car looks good. Can't wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks man. im at the shop now. i done spent 4 hours tryn to run drain tubing for the moonroof and havent got anywhere. running those tubes fuckn sucks.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

im proud of ya billy glad ta see ya back on the ball


----------



## regal ryda

wut it de BILLAY


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

well i finally got the drain tubes ran the way i wanted. hard to explain but the outlets for the drains turnd out dope as hell when lookn under the car. very pleased with the way that went.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

glad to see you back workin on it homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 21 2009, 12:18 PM~15737518
> *thanks man. im at the shop now. i done spent 4 hours tryn to run drain tubing for the moonroof and havent got anywhere. running those tubes fuckn sucks.
> *


U mean ur supposed to hook those tube thingys up ...whoops :biggrin:  

howya been man


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 22 2009, 01:59 PM~15745457
> *well i finally got the drain tubes ran the way i wanted. hard to explain but the outlets for the drains turnd out dope as hell when lookn under the car. very pleased with the way that went.
> *


pics???


----------



## 187_Regal

good to hear your working on it again.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 23 2009, 09:35 PM~15759653
> *
> U mean ur supposed to hook those tube thingys up ...whoops :biggrin:
> 
> howya been man
> *


what up bro. yes sir dem shits r a must. i been ok bro. workn workn. motivated as hell here lately.lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 23 2009, 10:34 PM~15760529
> *
> good to hear your working on it again.....
> *


hopefully i can ride this summer .


----------



## Classic Customs

SUMMER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

Billy my ninja! whats good bro?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 23 2009, 11:01 PM~15760916
> *hopefully i can ride this summer .
> *


  Dats whats up...

Hope everything is good witcha Playboy.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 24 2009, 12:01 AM~15760916
> *hopefully i can ride this summer .
> *



you mean drive? LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Nov 23 2009, 09:49 PM~15759852-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 08:49 AM~15764583
> *Billy my ninja! whats good bro?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Nov 24 2009, 02:44 PM~15767435
> *you mean drive? LOL
> *


yep :biggrin: 



heres my drain setup i made for the moonroof, i like the way it looks underneith


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 27 2009, 06:25 PM~15799817
> *sup bro
> 
> yep :biggrin:
> heres my drain setup i made for the moonroof, i like the way it looks underneith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats it im flyin u up here to do mines :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

hit me up when u get a chance. ill give ya the 411 on where to get the parts to do urs the same. lowes had everything i needed. 502 593 2004


----------



## OUTHOPU

Good to see you back at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## pako

i know rome wasn't built overnight.. but it was built..




























jp :biggrin:
nice build man


----------



## LowChevyBoy

Go with some pescos brother.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

what up dale homie.


----------



## LowChevyBoy

Jst chilln had 2 pack a lunch to get thru this loooong ass build! Its coming out MOBB tho brother. U figure out how 2 line up the holes 4 the trim?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

not yet. im gonna have to wait til the bodys back on the frame then line everything up and go from there. i wish i found a fleet to begin with. or just have certain pictures and measurments. turning a coupe deville into a 2dr brougham isnt easy. a major pain. im worried about the window frames not lining up right with the sail panels. i cant figure out why its giving me trouble.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 16 2010, 11:00 PM~16313508
> *not yet. im gonna have to wait til the bodys back on the frame then line everything up and go from there. i wish i found a fleet to begin with. or just have certain pictures and measurments.  turning a coupe deville into a 2dr brougham isnt easy. a major pain. im worried about the window frames not lining up right with the sail panels. i cant figure out why its giving me trouble.
> *


Damn that sucks I would think that the fleet windows would of kind of line themselves up in the deville frame?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 17 2010, 03:20 PM~16316950
> *Damn that sucks I would think that the fleet windows would of kind of line themselves up in the deville frame?
> *


----------



## Skim

sup billy how u been. I see your polishing hobby turned into a business. thats bad ass!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 17 2010, 03:20 PM~16316950
> *
> Damn that sucks I would think that the fleet windows would of kind of line themselves up in the deville frame?
> *


thats what i thought. im starting to think the sail panels are the issue. i have a one inch gap inbetween the glass and the interior panel. just seems like it should be alot closer to the quarter window. wish i had pics of a fleet window interior panel installed from the inside just to make sure. i know the fiberglass window frame is in right.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 17 2010, 10:31 PM~16319875
> *thats what i thought. im starting to think the sail panels are the issue. i have a one inch gap inbetween the glass and the interior panel. just seems like it should be alot closer to the quarter window. wish i had pics of a fleet window interior panel installed from the inside just to make sure. i know the fiberglass window frame is in right.
> *


if your talking about where the glass sits and touches the plastic there should be a think rubber piece in there i think that's where you are talking about.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Whats up man


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 17 2010, 10:27 PM~16321493
> *if your talking about where the glass sits and touches the plastic there should be a think rubber piece in there i think that's where you are talking about.
> *


Right there is a bit of a gap and there is a black weatherstrip like peice in between that touches the window but the gap should be less than an inch


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 17 2010, 11:27 PM~16321493
> *
> if your talking about where the glass sits and touches the plastic there should be a think rubber piece in there i think that's where you are talking about.
> *


.what up max. id have to see a pic most likely..i just wanna make sure the window shells arent placed wrong b4 i put the top on. the sail panels i got from a 2dr fleet was missing those rubber weather strips that sit on the sail panels against the windows.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by CORE+Jan 18 2010, 12:40 AM~16321686-->
> 
> 
> 
> Right there is a bit of a gap and there is a black weatherstrip like peice in between that touches the window but the gap should be less than an inch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> core mine are about a inch or more thick on mine
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 18 2010, 12:40 AM~16321689
> *.what up max. id have to see a pic most likely..i just wanna make sure the window shells arent placed wrong b4 i put the top on.  the sail panels i got from a 2dr fleet was missing those rubber weather strips that sit on the sail panels against the windows.
> *


whats up billy if i think about it i will go out to my shop and grab you a pic.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 17 2010, 11:40 PM~16321686
> *
> Right there is a bit of a gap and there is a black weatherstrip like peice in between that touches the window but the gap should be less than an inch
> *


right. the only way to get it closer is to some how beat the metal in certain spots. id have to push in the sail sheet metal and i dont want to go that route so i hope thats the way they sit factory.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16321800
> *core mine are about a inch or more thick on mine
> whats up billy if i think about it i will go out to my shop and grab you a pic.
> *


I guess it be close to an inch


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 17 2010, 11:34 PM~16321593
> *
> Whats up man
> *


what up adam.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 17 2010, 11:48 PM~16321800
> *
> core mine are about a inch or more thick on mine
> whats up billy if i think about it i will go out to my shop and grab you a pic.
> *


thanks man. i swear im a fool for not buyin a fleet and building one. lol


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 17 2010, 10:50 PM~16321817
> *right. the only way to get it closer is to some how beat the metal in certain spots. id have to push in the sail sheet metal and i dont want to go that route so i hope thats the way they sit factory.
> *


right i wouldnt push the window in anymore it has to be the trim


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 17 2010, 11:55 PM~16321887
> *
> right i wouldnt push the window in anymore it has to be the trim
> *


its aggravating. i wanna make sure u cant see behind the sail panel when lookin in the car from the quarter glass


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 17 2010, 11:51 PM~16321829
> *
> I guess it be close to an inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does seem like an inch.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 17 2010, 11:07 PM~16322030
> *its aggravating. i wanna make sure u cant see behind the sail panel when lookin in the car from the quarter glass
> *


Right you will have to try and find some weatherstripping that will work
which is the black you see in the pic above^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 18 2010, 12:12 AM~16322094
> *
> Right you will have to try and find some weatherstripping that will work
> which is the black you see in the pic above^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


  hopefully i can find a good universal strip.


----------



## CORE

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

great news turns out i convertd my coupe into a brougham without ever looking at a fleetwood. my homie john had one over at his shop and i wrote down the measurements then went back and measured mine and it was on tha money.


----------



## midwestcoast

LOOKIN TIGHT


----------



## Blocky77

dam homie i hope you got it for free... here in cali you could have got one running and tight for about 8-g :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague

NICE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Jan 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16389526
> *
> dam homie i hope you got it for free... here in cali you could have got one running and tight for about 8-g :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i like doin things the hard way. :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

Billy did you ever find body mounts?


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 17 2010, 10:51 PM~16321829
> *I guess it be close to an inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dirty ass leather, quarter window panel not lined up right. what a bucket :uh: 




glad to hear you got the conversion done Billy. post up some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 28 2010, 12:49 AM~16436342
> *Billy did you ever find body mounts?
> *


yes sir, it took me 3 caddies but now i got a real good set, i even got tedious and had all the shims and metal sleeves that the bolts go thru sandblasted then powdercoated black so they wouldnt ever rust again


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 28 2010, 01:10 AM~16436593
> *dirty ass leather, quarter window panel not lined up right. what a bucket  :uh:
> glad to hear you got the conversion done Billy. post up some pics :biggrin:
> *


haha im gonna lay low for a while on pics.. i want the frame finished before i post anymore


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 28 2010, 09:38 AM~16438338
> *TTT
> *


what up mike :wave:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 28 2010, 04:32 PM~16442140
> *what up mike :wave:
> *



Wat up brutha from anotha mutha! When r we gonna do work again? (502)448-9085 I get paid on Friday and Sunday so those r tha best times! I'll even get Brandon to get off his ass. He wont work on hiz car but bet a fat mans hat he'll come out 4 u! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT FOR A BAD ASS BUILD


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 28 2010, 03:29 PM~16442114
> *yes sir, it took me 3 caddies but  now i got a real good set, i even got tedious and had all the shims and metal sleeves that the bolts go thru sandblasted then powdercoated black so they wouldnt  ever rust again
> *


you couldnt find new?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

You gonna be ready for Naptown


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Billy whats up brah??? :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2010, 05:27 PM~16453510
> *Billy whats up brah??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## T86CUTLASS

T
T
T
:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 28 2010, 04:58 PM~16442387
> *
> Wat up brutha from anotha mutha! When r we gonna do work again? (502)448-9085 I get paid on Friday and Sunday so those r tha best times! I'll even get Brandon to get off his ass. He wont work on hiz car but bet a fat mans hat he'll come out 4 u! :biggrin:
> *


lol. aint talkd to brandon in a couple months. no doubt man im gonna get on this frame and get it the way i want. glad u down to help. much love homie.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 29 2010, 01:01 AM~16447681
> *
> you couldnt find new?
> *


nope. no luck.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 29 2010, 05:22 PM~16453464
> *
> You gonna be ready for Naptown
> *


i doubt it. alot awaits.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 28 2010, 05:29 PM~16442633
> *
> TTT FOR A BAD ASS BUILD
> *


what up cheese.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Whats good family? Just ckin in.


----------



## LowChevyBoy

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 28 2010, 02:31 PM~16442136
> *haha im gonna lay low for a while on pics..  i want the frame finished before i post anymore
> *


Ill be mobbin thru soon homie
2 put in some work.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 29 2010, 05:27 PM~16453510-->
> 
> 
> 
> Billy whats up brah??? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up trump :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 08:56 PM~16503846
> *Whats good family? Just ckin in.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup mad mike
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowChevyBoy_@Feb 4 2010, 04:20 PM~16512480
> *Ill be mobbin thru soon homie
> 2 put in some work.
> *


thats whats up bro, changing shops this weekend, moving into another location closer,warmer, oh and a lil cheaper..lol tax time is right around the corner, gonna have to get some must needed things


----------



## midwestcoast

:wave: SUP FAM


----------



## HardTimes92

damn back from the dead lol what up man you should come down to the house sometime and check out the new garage and kick it man holla at me sometime later :biggrin:


----------



## granpa

whats up Billy, good to meet you and your brother.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 22 2010, 11:32 AM~16687517
> *whats up Billy, good to meet you and your brother.
> *


 it was cool co-kickin it with you and my ninja max....  hit me up if you need anything bro


----------



## CORE

TTT for some new pics :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

gonna b a while on those. might have a color change.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 5 2010, 02:26 PM~16522484
> *what up trump :biggrin:
> *


fucking Billy... :roflmao:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 23 2010, 08:00 PM~16704392
> *gonna b a while on those. might have a color change.
> *


 :0 color change ?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Feb 4 2010, 04:20 PM~16512480
> *
> Ill be mobbin thru soon homie
> 2 put in some work.
> *


im in stuck mode now. cant get into the shop to finish the windows up & im still waiting over the differential. i bet dude hasnt even touched tha fuckn thing. got me on tha back burner like i got all fuckn year to wait or someshit. he waits too much longer im goin up there. im done bein patient and nice about shit. tired of biting my tounge. i stay thrown under the bus its b.s.


----------



## midwestcoast

WHAT UP BILL YOU GOIN TO TULSA?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 1 2010, 01:37 AM~16756990
> *
> WHAT UP BILL YOU GOIN TO TULSA?
> *


sup man. im gonna try. heard it was a blast last year.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 28 2010, 11:49 PM~16757111
> *sup man. im gonna try. heard it was a blast last year.
> *


yes it was and i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## LowChevyBoy

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 28 2010, 11:36 PM~16756967
> *im in stuck mode now. cant get into the shop to finish the windows up & im still waiting over the differential. i bet dude hasnt even touched tha fuckn thing. got me on tha back burner like i got all fuckn year to wait or someshit. he waits too much longer im goin up there. im done bein patient and nice about shit. tired of biting my tounge.  i stay thrown under the bus its b.s.
> *


U gotta stay on em or they slide on shit!Lets go get it and give it 2 ?Howey?


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Keep it black biatch


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 1 2010, 02:42 AM~16757612
> *yes it was and i will be there :biggrin:
> *


im gonna try to make it, been wanting to go there and scrape by the lake this year


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Mar 1 2010, 09:10 AM~16758782
> *U gotta stay on em or they slide on shit!Lets go get it and give it 2 ?Howey?
> *


done fuckin around with these kinda people, im very patient, but sometimes people take advantage of that.. and when it cost you so much a month to store ur project and you cant even move to the next level because your waiting on someone else it really pisses you off, theres no excuse for it , it dont take that fuckin long to solve this issue..... if i ever do another one imma have caranto do it, not that jackass brent uses, his welds look like shit anyways and I know others that delt with him can vouch for that... :0


----------



## T86CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2010, 01:28 PM~16761659
> *Keep it black biatch
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2010, 03:28 PM~16761659
> *Keep it black biatch
> *


maybe


----------



## LowChevyBoy

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 1 2010, 02:15 PM~16762092
> *maybe
> *


 :0 NOOOO!Dont step bakwards foo keep it pushin!Spend time on what aint done.The paint out the way dundatta.Ghost it up if anything but the blak looks straight mob in person. Always go with first instinct Billy wich was blaaaak.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Mar 3 2010, 04:17 PM~16785621
> *:0 NOOOO!Dont step bakwards foo keep it pushin!Spend time on what aint done.The paint out the way dundatta.Ghost it up if anything but the blak looks straight mob in person. Always go with first instinct Billy wich was blaaaak.
> *


im gonna keep it the way I intended for now, a year after its together i will probably change it up major, just seems like everyone is goin black on these, i know it will be clean, i just think i should do something else later once its together..


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 3 2010, 01:24 PM~16785672
> *im gonna keep it the way I intended for now, a year after its together i will probably change it up major, just seems like everyone is goin black on these, i know it will be clean, i just think i should do something else later once its together..
> *


yea there might be a lot of black ones... but when its done right, it stands alone. uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 04:36 PM~16785764
> *yea there might be a lot of black ones... but when its done right, it stands alone. uffin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

amen! keep it black bro!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Mar 3 2010, 04:52 PM~16785880
> *amen!  keep it black bro!
> *


i probally will, its gonna be black with grey cloth top and grey panels, had to break it up a lil i really dont feel like redoin the belly also... it was a bitch getting it to look that wet underneith.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Hell yeah Billy keep it black dog. If you want to mix it up maybe think about some badass murels or something. That cars straight as a f**kn arrow man it needs to be black.


----------



## allan73cadi

damn man, this is some crazy shit!
i just looked through all 95 pages and damn, i tought i was into details and doing crazy stuff like cleaning my carpet in the shower but the patience you have... unmatcheable

keep it up and i hope for you it will be finished soon


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> damn man, this is some crazy shit!
> i just looked through all 95 pages and damn, i tought i was into details and doing crazy stuff like cleaning my carpet in the shower but the patience you have... unmatcheable
> 
> keep it up and i hope for you it will be finished soon
> [/quote
> 
> 
> This fool said clean hi carpet in the shower lol Billy polishes trim in the bathtub lol , billy Ima hit u up bro I need some advice


----------



## lowriders2choppers

gonna look good regardless......


----------



## plague

BILLY I GOT ONE OF THOSE TRUNK LOCKS FOR YOU CLEAN BIG DADDY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 1 2010, 04:00 PM~16761956
> *im gonna try to make it, been wanting to go there and scrape by the lake this year
> *


 :0


----------



## plague

YOU STILL WANT ONE OF THESE I FOUND THE BAG


----------



## MR.LAC

Billy, Do you still need the clips? uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC

:sprint:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wow:


----------



## lninjo




----------



## TURTLENUTTZ

That's alot of qood quality work bro. It's the detail's in the end that will make this car stand out, and leave it black bro, black is classic and will alway's be in style.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76+Mar 3 2010, 05:15 PM~16786097-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah Billy keep it black dog. If you want to mix it up maybe think about some badass murels or something. That cars straight as a f**kn arrow man it needs to be black.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 06:26 PM~16786648
> *damn man, this is some crazy shit!
> i just looked through all 95 pages and damn, i tought i was into details and doing crazy stuff like cleaning my carpet in the shower but the patience you have... unmatcheable
> 
> keep it up and i hope for you it will be finished soon
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Gorilla [email protected] 3 2010, 07:46 PM~16787420
> *
> 
> This fool said clean hi carpet in the shower lol Billy polishes trim in the bathtub lol , billy Ima hit u up bro I need some advice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hit me up craker :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 08:30 PM~16787884
> *gonna look good regardless......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 09:14 PM~16788296
> *BILLY I GOT ONE OF THOSE TRUNK LOCKS FOR YOU CLEAN BIG DADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU STILL WANT ONE OF THESE I FOUND THE BAG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir , :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 04:33 AM~16792741
> *Billy, Do you still need the clips?  uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TURTLENUTTZ_@Mar 4 2010, 01:40 PM~16795565
> *That's alot of qood quality work bro. It's the detail's in the end that will make this car stand out, and leave it black bro, black is classic and will alway's be in style.
> *


that is true,thanks bro


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

WASSUP HOMEBOY, S.T.L. SLIDIN' THRU!! SHIT IS VERY NICE!!!! I WISH I HAD A PAINT HOOKUP THAT COULD LAY MY RIDE OUT THAT SLICK. THAT'S BASICALLY ALL I HAVE LEFT!! SEE YA AT THE BACK BUMPER BASH DOG, ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 3 2010, 05:24 PM~16785672
> *im gonna keep it the way I intended for now, a year after its together i will probably change it up major, just seems like everyone is goin black on these, i know it will be clean, i just think i should do something else later once its together..
> *


your ride is on a whole other level than most 80's caddy's, who the fuck has a hand polished transmission? YOU DO! keep it black, Rome wasn't built overnight but it was built...we're all ready to see this car out. :biggrin: keep on moving on it and get it out and rolling for a few seasons and enjoy it, then change it up. If not you'll be ready to sale it before you enjoy it.


----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## wayne64ss

Jesus man, this thing is goign to be beautiful. I just went through the whole thread. Sorry to hear about the divorce & wife issues, hope that shit worked out for the best for you. I'll be watching this, very motivational topic


----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Here somemore links to my work. Let me know when your ready to do them seats. 

http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/b...ykustoms/Amigo/

http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/b...G%20BOBS%20LTD/

http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/b...0LAST%20SUMMER/

http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/b...UICK%20SKYLARK/


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Mar 5 2010, 01:24 AM~16802284
> *
> WASSUP HOMEBOY, S.T.L. SLIDIN' THRU!! SHIT IS VERY NICE!!!! I WISH I HAD A PAINT HOOKUP THAT COULD LAY MY RIDE OUT THAT SLICK. THAT'S BASICALLY ALL I HAVE LEFT!! SEE YA AT THE BACK BUMPER BASH DOG, ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!! :biggrin:
> *


  u already know.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 5 2010, 02:04 AM~16802589
> *
> your ride is on a whole other level than most 80's caddy's, who the fuck has a hand polished transmission? YOU DO! keep it black, we're all ready to see this car out.
> *


ur right. im gonna leave it black. if something ever happend to the paint thatd suck to match.. i now remember why i went black. easy repaintable to match and it look g cleand up.. i will do things to make it different from the others.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 5 2010, 10:37 AM~16804228
> *
> Jesus man, this thing is goign to be beautiful. I just went through the whole thread. Sorry to hear about the divorce & wife issues, hope that shit worked out for the best for you. I'll be watching this, very motivational topic
> *


thank u 4 the kind words. ur frame is coming out nice bro.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Mar 7 2010, 08:55 AM~16818568
> *          *


 sup troy  (nate). u do awesome work. that linc looks bad ass. u goin triple black on her? that b the shit.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 7 2010, 05:59 PM~16822154
> *sup troy                                                              (nate). u do awesome work. that linc looks bad ass. u goin triple black on her? that b the shit.
> *



Billy, Thanks man. and YES the lincoln is already OG triple black paint, wheels, and all black interior. doing the juice next and it might be all triple black three pumps.  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lincs look hard blackd out. if i ever had a linc itd b blackd out as well. tight man cant wait to c it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

alot of black on black cars gonna b out soon in ky this year.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 7 2010, 07:26 PM~16822787
> *alot of black on black cars gonna b out soon in ky this year.
> *


mines going to be different I have a lil blue pearl in it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

nice. makes the black look deeper i bet.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 7 2010, 09:26 PM~16822787
> *alot of black on black cars gonna b out soon in ky this year.
> *


Bring them all out at night and you all can be NINJA's!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 7 2010, 07:45 PM~16822066
> *ur right. im gonna leave it black. if something ever happend to the paint thatd suck to match.. i now remember why i went black. easy repaintable to match and it look g cleand up.. i will do things to make it different from the others.
> *


I'm going to go ahead and say the quality in your ride should be more than enough to make it stand out in the crowd. 

Keep at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2010, 12:29 AM~16824115
> *I'm going to go ahead and say the quality in your ride should be more than enough to make it stand out in the crowd.
> 
> Keep at it. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 nobody else is going to have the patience to hand polish a transmission. This car is going to be sick as fuck when it comes out.


----------



## LowChevyBoy

Its WARM out brother motivaton motivation!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Mar 10 2010, 05:53 PM~16852311
> *
> Its WARM out brother motivaton motivation!
> *


:biggrin: finally moved into the new location. sending the frame out to a frame shop to place on a frame rack to make sure its true b4 gettin color.. sometimes frames can tweak from hot welding or be prior to. afterwards then its off to sandblastin and the powdercoater. heard u stopped by dale homie.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Billy Rockefeller :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

dave moneymaker .whats good brah


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

keep up tha good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE KILLIN'EM

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Mar 14 2010, 09:28 PM~16889998
> *keep up tha good work homie :thumbsup:
> *


What r u talkin about u can't his sorry ass to do nothing :buttkick: :twak: get to work cock boy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE KILLIN'EM_@Mar 15 2010, 10:11 PM~16900832
> *What r u talkin about u can't his sorry ass to do nothing  :buttkick:  :twak: get to work cock boy
> *


 :0 you prick :biggrin: im moved now fucker, goin down to your place this friday to block on some parts, be ready :0


----------



## LowChevyBoy

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 14 2010, 07:16 PM~16889900
> *:biggrin: finally moved into the new location. sending the frame out to a frame shop to place on a frame rack to make sure its true b4 gettin color.. sometimes frames can tweak from hot welding or be prior to.  afterwards then its off to sandblastin and the powdercoater. heard u stopped by dale homie.
> *


Yah I was out creepin round your way homie.Heard you moved to Omish country? I will hit swithes on those buggy,s if I gotta mayne :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lol. do that bro.


----------



## StreetStyleJG




----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

ttt


----------



## brett

[/quote]


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

u did a great job on them bro. cant wait to put em on.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 29 2010, 06:26 PM~17036604
> *u did a great job on them bro. cant wait to put em on.
> *


thanks man , and I know you picky too :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Mar 29 2010, 02:11 AM~17030738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

as soon as a tráiler is availible the frame is goin to a framerack to get trued then off to blasting and then getting mudded to shape it slick. i want to thank my painter dennis\coupe de killn em for makin this possible.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by brett+Mar 29 2010, 07:35 PM~17036715-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man , and I know you picky too :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-midwestcoast_@Mar 29 2010, 07:51 PM~17036869
> *
> LOOKIN GOOD
> *


 thanks man. just doin what i can.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 29 2010, 06:48 AM~17031016
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


 sup tommy.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:wave: lookin good bro :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

Coming together nicely man! :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+Mar 30 2010, 06:45 AM~17041834-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  lookin good bro  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks josh, hows work been for you? any chair throwing sessions lately by mr. mouser? i heard about that shit...lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 30 2010, 07:22 AM~17041929
> *Coming together nicely man!  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro.
> <!--QuoteBegin-JRO_@Mar 30 2010, 04:00 PM~17045564
> *:wave:
> *


what up cocos lover :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 14 2010, 09:24 PM~16889971
> *dave moneymaker .whats good brah
> *


glad you started working on it again...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2010, 04:34 PM~17045907
> *glad you started working on it again...
> *


thanks dave, me two, gonna be bustn ass on this bish real soon.


----------



## 187_Regal

hey.....billy.....call me.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 30 2010, 04:40 PM~17045973
> *thanks dave, me two, gonna be bustn ass on this bish real soon.
> *


right on Billy...There is not another guy I know that deserves to have his lolo done more than you bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

What up dude


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Mar 30 2010, 02:23 PM~17045799-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks josh, hows work been for you? any chair throwing sessions lately by mr. mouser?  i heard about that shit...lol lol
> thanks bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?! i havent heard anything about that bro! wtf happened, lol. its been alright. they're getting quite a bit of work in, we're probably going to get 40 hours the next couple weeks :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Mar 30 2010, 03:55 PM~17046676
> *hey.....billy.....call me.
> *



he dont know how to use a phone anymore i dont think Russ


----------



## droppen98

i thought i commented on this befor but i guess not but excelent work its nothing thant i wouldn't have expected


----------



## midwestcoast




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Mar 30 2010, 06:11 PM~17046783-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up dude
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup adam. hit me up pimp.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRollinJo$h_@Mar 30 2010, 10:01 PM~17049500
> *
> WHAT?! i havent heard anything about that bro! wtf happened, lol. its been alright. they're getting quite a bit of work in, we're probably going to get 40 hours the next couple weeks  :0
> he dont know how to use a phone anymore i dont think Russ
> *


keeef gt pissed at a manager and lost it. lol i do need to hit u up man.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup dale. (lowboychevy). i like that avatar pic man.


----------



## LowChevyBoy

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 30 2010, 09:50 PM~17051024
> *sup dale. (lowboychevy). i like that avatar pic man.
> *


 :wow: Damn it!Got caught creepin thru ya build again.Get them wrenches turning homie itz gettin sunny out


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 30 2010, 10:44 PM~17050932
> *sup adam. hit me up pimp.
> 
> 
> keeef gt pissed at a manager and lost it. lol  i do need to hit u up man.
> *


text me ur new number i didnt save last time i talked to ya


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 509Rider

Awwww skeet skeet skeet


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

update, the rear end will be fixed by next weekend then its goin out to chrome, the frame is up in the air, i have a apointment at 12-1pm tommorrow but im having a hardtime fiinding a truck and trailer to haul it to the frameguy so he can straighten it out to factory specs


----------



## HardTimes92

man i would help billy but i gotta install some windows tommorrow or i would be there sorry :happysad:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Apr 9 2010, 01:07 PM~17144545
> *man i would help billy but i gotta install some windows tommorrow or i would be there sorry :happysad:
> *


its all good man, i know you would bro


----------



## Individuals502

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 9 2010, 06:00 AM~17142590
> *update, the rear end will be fixed by next weekend then its goin out to chrome, the frame is up in the air, i have a apointment at 12-1pm tommorrow but im having a hardtime fiinding a truck and trailer to haul it to the frameguy so he can straighten it out to factory specs
> *


i told you my trailers empty and ill help just hit me up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Apr 9 2010, 10:42 PM~17148922
> *
> i told you my trailers empty and ill help just hit me up
> *


awesome man. the guy had somethin come up 2day last minute so i guess i can try for again this sat.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 9 2010, 06:00 AM~17142590
> *update, the rear end will be fixed by next weekend then its goin out to chrome, the frame is up in the air, i have a apointment at 12-1pm tommorrow but im having a hardtime fiinding a truck and trailer to haul it to the frameguy so he can straighten it out to factory specs
> *


Hit me up if u need the numbers for all that...I have a Cadillac Repair manual from the early 80's that has all those numbers in there...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Apr 10 2010, 05:58 PM~17153799
> *
> Hit me up if u need the numbers for all that...I have a Cadillac Repair manual from the early 80's that has all those numbers in there...
> *


hell yea adam. that would help alot.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn adam can i borrow that so i can make a copy? my 80-89 manual dont have that info.  that woùld b great to have b4 sat when the frames bein pulled


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 11 2010, 04:16 PM~17160872
> *damn adam can i borrow that so i can make a copy? my 80-89 manual dont have that info.  that woùld b great to have b4 sat when the frames bein pulled
> *


Yea i didnt have it when i did my frame either...Its a dealership service manual It will tell u everything u want to know about a Lac..Wiring was a breeze with that thing...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Apr 11 2010, 07:00 PM~17161561
> *Yea i didnt have it when i did my frame either...Its a dealership service manual It will tell u everything u want to know about a Lac..Wiring was a breeze with that thing...
> *


thanks man, im gonna print this out :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

6oo dollars later i now have a brand new chassis. everything from lugnuts.brakes.grade 8 and 9 bolts to bushings has been replaced to new. thanks to napa auto parts. frames goin to framerack tomorrow for checking. then mock up disasemble paint and re-asemble. i do shit the hard way. mock it up.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 16 2010, 05:11 PM~17215467
> *6oo dollars later i now have a brand new chassis. everything from lugnuts.brakes.grade 8 and 9 bolts to bushings has been replaced to new. thanks to napa auto parts. frames goin to framerack tomorrow for checking. then mock up disasemble paint and re-asemble. i do shit the hard way. mock it up.
> *


THATS THE BEST WAY 2 DO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 16 2010, 08:11 PM~17215467
> *6oo dollars later i now have a brand new chassis. everything from lugnuts.brakes.grade 8 and 9 bolts to bushings has been replaced to new. thanks to napa auto parts. frames goin to framerack tomorrow for checking. then mock up disasemble paint and re-asemble. i do shit the hard way. mock it up.
> *



i thought that was the way you were supposed to do it? LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 17 2010, 02:12 PM~17221522
> *
> i thought that was the way you were supposed to do it? LOL
> *


 :biggrin: that all depends.


----------



## Slabhurta

Bad MF lac homie...i diggs dem wheels.


----------



## 6Deuced

what up fucker? looks like someone finally lit a fire under your ass too huh?? good to see you motivated again bro.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+Apr 17 2010, 08:54 AM~17219724-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup perry. hows tha ride comin brah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 07:48 AM~17226189
> *
> Bad MF lac homie...i diggs dem wheels.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man.. wantd to have that 3o's al capone
> look. <!--QuoteBegin-6Deuced_@Apr 18 2010, 11:34 AM~17227271
> *
> what up fucker? looks like someone finally lit a fire under your ass too huh?? good to see you motivated again bro.
> *


 yes sir, this one im keepin 4eva.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 9 2010, 07:00 AM~17142590
> *update, the rear end will be fixed by next weekend then its goin out to chrome, the frame is up in the air, i have a apointment at 12-1pm tommorrow but im having a hardtime fiinding a truck and trailer to haul it to the frameguy so he can straighten it out to factory specs
> *


damn bro if I would be closer, youknow I would be there in a second Billy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 16 2010, 07:11 PM~17215467
> *6oo dollars later i now have a brand new chassis. everything from lugnuts.brakes.grade 8 and 9 bolts to bushings has been replaced to new. thanks to napa auto parts. frames goin to framerack tomorrow for checking. then mock up disasemble paint and re-asemble. i do shit the hard way. mock it up.
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

guess i can try again this weekend for the framerack. maybe with a prayer it will actually happen.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2010, 02:01 PM~17228154
> *
> damn bro if I would be closer, youknow I would be there in a second Billy...
> *


 i know u would man. i would do the same. i think i've got a better chance of findin an og copy of the "declaration of independance" then gettin this to the frameguy. been tryn already for 3 weekends. alwayz something.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

that sucks man, if worse comes to worse rent a uhaul. I know the frame will fit in one of them and if you need help loading it hit me up.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks man.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

let me know if you need anything bro. i had to replace a $200 hub on my truck last week, and now my u-joints are making noise. i gotta replace those sometime in the next couple days. hno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i wonder if theres even a car in this topic still :0 









jk :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+Apr 19 2010, 05:48 PM~17239431-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if you need anything bro. i had to replace a $200 hub on my truck last week, and now my u-joints are making noise. i gotta replace those sometime in the next couple days.  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool man. hopefully things can happen.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 19 2010, 06:03 PM~17239575
> *
> i wonder if theres even a car in this topic still  :0
> jk  :biggrin:
> *


 hey hey...watch it tommy. its a one man show right here nowadayz.


----------



## excalibur

hey man, seriously, if I can ever do anything to help let me know. I always down to help, espically you. you have helped me a lot. I usually work saturdays though.


----------



## excalibur

hey man, seriously, if I can ever do anything to help let me know. I always down to help, espically you. you have helped me a lot. I usually work saturdays though.


----------



## excalibur

hey man, seriously, if I can ever do anything to help let me know. I always down to help, espically you. you have helped me a lot. I usually work saturdays though.


----------



## excalibur

stuip work computer.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 18 2010, 10:36 PM~17232137
> * i know u would man. i would do the same. i think i've got a better chance of findin an og copy of the "declaration of independance" then gettin this to the frameguy. been tryn already for 3 weekends. alwayz something.
> *


Keep the faith Billy...Its gonna happen brother, just a matter of time...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks darren. i appreciate it man.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 19 2010, 10:18 PM~17242226
> *
> Keep the faith Billy...Its gonna happen brother, just a matter of time...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 16 2010, 06:11 PM~17215467
> *6oo dollars later i now have a brand new chassis. everything from lugnuts.brakes.grade 8 and 9 bolts to bushings has been replaced to new. thanks to napa auto parts. frames goin to framerack tomorrow for checking. then mock up disasemble paint and re-asemble. i do shit the hard way. mock it up.
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

well this wkend i put my car on hold and decided to work on a friends car. a 89 4 dr lac. i must say after choppin the streets in a lac the size of mine same frame n all. theres absolutely no way in hell id ever mold my frame with bondo. it would take the fun away from driving it without question. powdercoat is the answer. glad i got the chance to findout.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 24 2010, 10:47 PM~17292656
> *well this wkend i put my car on hold and decided to work on a friends car. a 89 4 dr lac. i must say after choppin the streets in a lac the size of mine same frame n all. theres absolutely no way in hell id ever mold my frame with bondo. it would take the fun away from driving it without question. powdercoat is the answer. glad i got the chance to findout.
> *



did you roll with josh garcia? i saw he bought the blue/purple lac from radcliff big o. its a pretty clean car


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

yep. i been workn on it. drove it to louisville this weekend to fix a bunch of dumbshit someone done to the setup. what a mess.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

What up Billy


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## La Lo

Hey Billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Apr 25 2010, 12:35 PM~17295265-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Billy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats good adam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 01:42 PM~17295749
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-La Lo_@Apr 25 2010, 03:15 PM~17296179
> *Hey Billy
> *


 :wave: what up papa smurf :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 16 2010, 07:24 PM~17215577
> *THATS THE BEST WAY 2 DO IT :thumbsup:
> *



X2 do it the right way, and it pays off in the end.


----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Billy u need get back on that shit!!!! Do work son!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

im tryn nate.lol just alot of setback time on the chassis end. redoing alot of stuff on that end.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 16 2010, 05:11 PM~17215467
> *6oo dollars later i now have a brand new chassis. everything from lugnuts.brakes.grade 8 and 9 bolts to bushings has been replaced to new. thanks to napa auto parts. frames goin to framerack tomorrow for checking. then mock up disasemble paint and re-asemble. i do shit the hard way. mock it up.
> *



waddup bro! Im having a hard time finding Body mounts for my 82 caddy brougham coupe. Where did you get yours?? Napa? They told me that they don't carry them. I was told by some other peeps that the 80 up caprice/impala mounts fit? :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i tried everywhere with no luck. i ended up goin to the yard and removin good ones from 3 seperate caddies until i had a good kit. i took the metal sleeves out sand blastd them and had em powdercoatd bláck. then got all new bolts in grade 8.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

the shims where powdercoatd too and degreaser and a brush along with medium reducer was used to make the bushings look new again.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 9 2010, 08:35 AM~17433647
> *waddup bro! Im having a hard time finding Body mounts for my 82  caddy brougham coupe. Where did you get yours?? Napa? They told me that they don't carry them. I was told by some other peeps that the 80 up caprice/impala mounts fit?  :dunno:
> *


yep just had that same problem the chevy bubble body caprices and impala mts are the same tho


----------



## LowChevyBoy

Jst moved behind NAPA mayne 2nd house on left come thru.10 steps and im gettin my parts homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

cool man. i will. thats up the road for me brah.


----------



## LowChevyBoy

U Always Welcome Back Homie!
WISEGUYS
C.C


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

get the dam thing done!!!


----------



## midwestcoast

COME ON BILLY WAITIN FOR MY KENTUCCY TWIN TO UNVEIL SO WE CAN TEAR UP THE STREETS AND GET IT POPPIN LIKE PUSSY AND COLLARS ON THESE HATERS JACC :guns: :guns:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 19 2010, 09:37 PM~17545381
> *COME ON BILLY WAITIN FOR MY KENTUCCY TWIN TO UNVEIL SO WE CAN TEAR UP THE STREETS AND GET IT POPPIN LIKE PUSSY AND COLLARS ON THESE HATERS JACC :guns:  :guns:
> *


o snap there is a twin :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

unfortunate setbacks homie. but im on top of things just waitn on parts and $ ppl owe me. damn they will look good together. blackdout and built for the streets.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 19 2010, 10:41 PM~17546307
> *unfortunate setbacks homie. but im on top of things just waitn on parts and $ ppl owe me. damn they will look good together. blackdout and built for the streets.
> *


i quess his car well be done in 2054 also then? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

nah. next yr is lookn good. if i rush ill end up selling it. lol


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+May 19 2010, 07:39 PM~17545427-->
> 
> 
> 
> o snap there is a twin  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH BUT LET ME SET THE RECORD STR8 BILL DID HIS FIRST I DID MINE BOUT A YEAR LATER IT WAS MORE OF A LAST MINUTE THING FOR ME BUT NONETHELESS THEY BOTH LOOK GOOD CANT WAIT 2 C THEM BOTH OUT :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 19 2010, 08:41 PM~17546307
> *unfortunate setbacks homie. but im on top of things just waitn on parts and $ ppl owe me. damn they will look good together. blackdout and built for the streets.
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW IT WHEN DO YOU THING YOULL BE DONE :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@May 19 2010, 03:52 PM~17541922
> *
> U Always Welcome        Back Homie!
> WISEGUYS
> C.C
> *


thanks dale. we always been cool. i think im gnna just do my own thang for a while, then bust out.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

setbacks aren't shit bro, you'll get it just don't get stressed about it. if it didn't have setbacks it wouldn't be worth building, you will appreciate it that much more when it's done.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 19 2010, 11:40 PM~17547083
> *
> YEAH BUT LET ME SET THE RECORD STR8 BILL DID HIS FIRST I DID MINE BOUT A YEAR LATER IT WAS MORE OF A LAST MINUTE THING FOR ME BUT NONETHELESS THEY BOTH LOOK GOOD CANT WAIT 2 C THEM BOTH OUT :biggrin:
> YOU ALREADY KNOW IT WHEN DO YOU THING YOULL BE DONE :wow:  :wow:  :0
> *


 you will be out b4 me. mine has had its share of major setbacks. 2 girlfriends marriage then divorce. bad buisness deals etc.lmfao its a slow build but it will be worth it. :happysad:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 19 2010, 11:53 PM~17547297
> *
> setbacks aren't shit bro, you'll get it just don't get stressed about it. if it didn't have setbacks it wouldn't be worth building, you will appreciate it that much more when it's done.
> *


thats true homie. i have to learn to choose my resources wisely to avoid setbacks in the future..


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+May 19 2010, 09:53 PM~17547297-->
> 
> 
> 
> setbacks aren't shit bro, you'll get it just don't get stressed about it. if it didn't have setbacks it wouldn't be worth building, you will appreciate it that much more when it's done.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so true
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 19 2010, 09:53 PM~17547302
> *you will be out b4 me. mine has had its share of major setbacks. 2 girlfriends marriage then divorce. bad buisness deals etc.lmfao  its a slow build but it will be worth it. :happysad:
> *


I FEEL YA ON THE SETBACCS BUT YOU HAVE TO KEEP MOVIN 4WARD YOU LIVE AND YOU LEARN TRUST ME I HAD SUM MAJOR SET BACCS TOO CATS HATIN ON ME AND ALL BUT CANT LET THAT STRESS YOU,BETTER YET LET IT MOTIVATE YOU AND IT WILL BE WORTH IT WHEN YOU COME OUT WIT IT I ALREADY KNOW :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs




----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 19 2010, 09:53 PM~17547302
> *you will be out b4 me. mine has had its share of major setbacks. 2 girlfriends marriage then divorce. bad buisness deals etc.lmfao  its a slow build but it will be worth it. :happysad:
> *


life would be boring without setbacks.....gotta make it do wat it do and keep on pushin like my ***** bun b said .


----------



## GONE TIP'N

Nice build homie.Good info :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ttt


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 19 2010, 09:53 PM~17547302
> *you will be out b4 me. mine has had its share of major setbacks. 2 girlfriends marriage then divorce. bad buisness deals etc.lmfao  its a slow build but it will be worth it. :happysad:
> *


Shit!!! I would love to have back all the Money my Lawyer has got out of me through the years!  But fuck it! Im still on them Streets and at them Shows earning my Stripes! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Where U at Billy.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O

billy what it is sir......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup people. been superbusy weekdays polishing trim for a few customers. the weekends i been working on the frame. i decided to take the frame to bare metal and expirement with rustoleum product. yep thats right rustoleum enamel. thru alot of trial and error i found a method to make the rusto enamel slick as glass resembling black chrome. another reason i went this route was its way cheaper and more convient for blending and touch ups as well. i will only have 30 bucks in the job.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i have pics of the wetness of the frame but i dont wanna post until its done but im really pleased with the way its lookin.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jun 5 2010, 11:04 PM~17706726
> *sup people. been superbusy weekdays polishing trim for a few customers. the weekends i been working on the frame. i decided to take the frame to bare metal and expirement with rustoleum product. yep thats right rustoleum enamel. thru alot of trial and error i found a method to make the rusto enamel slick as glass resembling black chrome. another reason i went this route was its way cheaper and more convient for blending and touch ups as well. i will only have 30 bucks in the job.
> *


I,ve used it on a few work trucks it works great and its strong as hell I just thin the shit out of it and it sprays pretty good


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Jun 6 2010, 01:04 AM~17706726-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup people. been superbusy weekdays polishing trim for a few customers. the weekends i been working on the frame. i decided to take the frame to bare metal and expirement with rustoleum product. yep thats right rustoleum enamel. thru alot of trial and error i found a method to make the rusto enamel slick as glass resembling black chrome. another reason i went this route was its way cheaper and more convient for blending and touch ups as well. i will only have 30 bucks in the job.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-82 deville_@Jun 6 2010, 09:49 AM~17707900
> *I,ve used it on a few work trucks it works great and its strong as hell I just thin the shit out of it and it sprays pretty good
> *


I've used the oil based stuff for years mainly because of cost. For the money it does work well it just takes forever to dry. I like to spray it on myself.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

water just beads on it. multiple coats fills in imperfections. my has 8 coats and i even wetsanded and buffed it to get a wet look. goin triple black so this was the best move. i never liked the idea of mudding a frame for repair reasons. it would be a pain in the ass to repair a bondo molded bc/cc frame a blending spot alone would show up bad on black not to mention the overspray, taping would suck too. this is the best thought out way 4 repair,durability and looks imo.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

piccsssssss


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 6 2010, 05:56 PM~17710917
> *piccsssssss
> *


X2


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 6 2010, 09:21 PM~17711134
> *X2
> *


x3, cheap, repairable, durable frame paint sounds good to me.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 6 2010, 06:56 PM~17710917
> *piccsssssss
> *


x3


----------



## cd blazin

:biggrin:keep up that good work!


----------



## indyzmosthated

hey bro good talking to ya at the cruise in


----------



## Lac-of-Respect




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

no pics til mockd up. 


> _Originally posted by cd blazin+Jun 7 2010, 03:47 PM~17718430-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:keep up that good work!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank u bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 08:57 PM~17721188
> *
> hey bro good talking to ya at the cruise in
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good talkn to u both as alwayz man.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 7 2010, 10:29 PM~17722476
> *
> 
> *


 krickett. whatz good man.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt




----------



## Classic Customs

i wanna see this car on the frame :naughty:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Hows the Lac coming along ******?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

whats up Billy...You keep doing your thing brother...Its going to come out great!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jun 8 2010, 06:05 AM~17725161-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna see this car on the frame  :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me tooo. lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 12 2010, 05:36 PM~17769129
> *
> Hows the Lac coming along ******?
> *


slow right now. i been tied up polishing trim for some customers. frame is comin out nice. i need to have it pulled still yet.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 12 2010, 11:13 PM~17771056
> *
> whats up Billy...You keep doing your thing brother...Its going to come out great!!
> *


thanks dave just a clean street car is what i really would like to have.


----------



## JRO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Gettin close?


----------



## Big Doe

Whats the price $$$$$ :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

Looks damn good! I skipped through a few pages of your build. Man, you putting in work! Didn't you used to ride around in that blue accord? Im Kris BTW


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking forward to seeing these progress pics finally! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jul 12 2010, 12:50 PM~18024723
> *Looks damn good! I skipped through a few pages of your build. Man, you putting in work! Didn't you used to ride around in that blue accord? Im Kris BTW
> *


thanks man,, i built that car about 6 years ago, then sold it to a jordan riggs who later took credit for it all..lol even tho it was a tuner i miss it, this car got me in lots of trouble on the weekends with my x.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 12 2010, 12:54 PM~18024743
> *Looking forward to seeing these progress pics finally!  :biggrin:
> *


just stackin my chips for now, tryin to get motivated still yet :biggrin:


----------



## rivman

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 12 2010, 04:37 PM~18026728
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup marty :cheesy:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 12 2010, 02:47 PM~18026846
> *sup marty :cheesy:
> *


How's that working out? :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 12 2010, 04:48 PM~18026860
> *How's that working out? :cheesy:
> *


it definatly seals it good, makes the water bead up real nice and rejects it from waterspoting, im over halfway done sealing the trim, its pretty easy actually, the only thing i dont like about the zoop is it leaves a film which kinda dulls a pinch of the final luster just a tad, not enough for your average person to notice tho..


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 12 2010, 02:54 PM~18026935
> *it definatly seals it good, makes the water bead up real nice and rejects it from waterspoting, im over halfway done sealing the trim, its pretty easy actually,  the only thing i dont like about the zoop is it leaves a film which kinda dulls a pinch of the final luster just a tad, not enough for your average person to notice tho..
> *


 :werd: thanx


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 12 2010, 05:12 PM~18026465
> *thanks man,, i built that car about 6 years ago, then  sold it to a jordan riggs who later took credit for it all..lol even tho it was a tuner i miss it, this car got me in lots of trouble on the weekends with my x.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you get ready for another ricer let me know. 2000 civic si, B16 engine swap...I think it's 250hp on the dyno all the work was done by autolab in j-town. I can find out a price if you're interested. I think around $5-6k but the car was $5k and then my brother in law put another 6 or so into the engine and shit.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks but im done with the tuner thing nowadays, it kinda came and went, but it was fun tho, hondas r great cars for a everyday driver, i was driving my accord everyday, great on gas..


----------



## KingsWood

This thread has a great Topic description..... Take your time homie. Your shit will be there before you know it :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 12 2010, 02:35 PM~18026706
> *just stackin my chips for now, tryin to get motivated still yet :biggrin:
> *


Oh man, co-signed! I hear that completely! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

90 sides getting ready to get put on , hit me up billy same number . 954 394 3077.


----------



## DOUBLE-O

my boy's coupe


----------



## driftin'onamemory

wow trynna find pics of yo car ,all talkin!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Looked on page one and found what I was looking for :thumbsup:


----------



## elgringodelparis

deadend, PM sent


----------



## Coast One

:wave:


----------



## 509Rider

I heard the caddy has been sold


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2010, 07:10 PM~18943550
> *I heard the caddy has been sold
> *


noooo....


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2010, 09:10 PM~18943550
> *I heard the caddy has been sold
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

he was selling everthang he had some good shit to


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

U gotta be kiddin me...U sold that car after everythin u been thru and all that work? WOW :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Man I love this thread


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 05:15 PM~19229842
> *U gotta be kiddin me...U sold that car after everythin u been thru and all that work? WOW :uh:
> *


yessir it sold.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 04:15 PM~19229842
> *U gotta be kiddin me...U sold that car after everythin u been thru and all that work? WOW :uh:
> *


I cant say anything about his bussiness but I can understand why he got rid of it. Im sure he'll do another car in the future.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 4 2010, 01:12 AM~19233986
> *I cant say anything about his bussiness but I can understand why he got rid of it. Im sure he'll do another car in the future.
> *


hopefully he does...Billy is a good guy, toobad he had to sell his caddy after all the hard work he put in it...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

yep, it had to go, to many things going on in my life, couldnt even make time to breath on it, but im not trippin, the new owner will def finish the job, it wont be easy but im sure he will knock it out and make that car sick as fuck when its all put back together...


----------



## KingsWood

Is the new owner from KY?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Dec 13 2010, 10:04 AM~19313878
> *Is the new owner from KY?
> *


No


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:tears: :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 13 2010, 12:33 PM~19314485
> *No
> *


who got it and wheres it at? :0


----------



## SPOOK82

Can't believe you sold her


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 15 2010, 06:53 PM~19336006
> *who got it and wheres it at? :0
> *


 :nono: haha its a secret homie, :biggrin: i aint sayin shit..lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damnit lol is it staill around the area?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by elgringodelparis_@Oct 29 2010, 02:15 PM~18940451
> *deadend, PM sent
> *


its a clue :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Dec 15 2010, 07:53 PM~19336006-->
> 
> 
> 
> who got it and wheres it at? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Dec 16 2010, 02:24 PM~19343308
> *damnit lol is it staill around the area?
> *



you remind me of an ex girlfriend :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk uuuuuuuuuu :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 17 2010, 11:07 PM~19356644
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk uuuuuuuuuu :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: 





:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 16 2010, 02:24 PM~19343308
> *damnit lol is it staill around the area?
> *


new owner don't want it to get out supposedly. I'll tell you this, the weather sucks there.


----------



## 7231981

Damn u billy I woulda worked somen out wit u homie.I've been wanten one every since I sold my orange.ill get another one eventually but id def tried to work somen out with u bro.well u know u always got a seat n the 63 wit me if u wanna ride this summer


----------



## cd blazin

i bought it, its already missing the roof!


----------



## vintage1976

anyone still talk to Billy? i see he hasnt been online for a minute im tryin to get in touch with him


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@May 22 2011, 12:34 PM~20603621
> *anyone still talk to Billy? i see he hasnt been online for a minute im tryin to get in touch with him
> *


Hes on facebook but dont think he gets on here


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 18 2010, 02:08 PM~19361638
> *new owner don't want it to get out supposedly. I'll tell you this, the weather sucks there.
> *


hmmmm wonder where that could be


----------



## og069

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 2 2010, 10:00 AM~19218377
> *he was selling everthang he had some good shit to
> *


 and some things were sold twice or 3 times and everyone gets screwed, sold bunch of shit before the car went, then to make the deal go thru on the car included all the shit he sold to other people,,, etc etc.
shady biz  im just guessing I know a few involved and put 2 & 2 together.
:biggrin: fuckin houdini shit too :wow:  
:dunno: just saying.. cool story bro


----------



## KAKALAK

that was a cool story bro :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 24 2011, 12:00 AM~20614690
> *and some things were sold twice or 3 times and everyone gets screwed,  sold bunch of shit  before the car went, then to make the deal go thru on the car included all the shit he sold to other people,,, etc etc.
> shady biz      im just guessing I know a few involved and put 2 & 2 together.
> :biggrin:    fuckin houdini shit too :wow:
> :dunno: just saying.. cool story bro
> *


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 23 2011, 10:00 PM~20614690
> *and some things were sold twice or 3 times and everyone gets screwed,  sold bunch of shit  before the car went, then to make the deal go thru on the car included all the shit he sold to other people,,, etc etc.
> shady biz      im just guessing I know a few involved and put 2 & 2 together.
> :biggrin:    fuckin houdini shit too :wow:
> :dunno: just saying.. cool story bro
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 23 2011, 10:00 PM~20614690
> *and some things were sold twice or 3 times and everyone gets screwed,  sold bunch of shit  before the car went, then to make the deal go thru on the car included all the shit he sold to other people,,, etc etc.
> shady biz      im just guessing I know a few involved and put 2 & 2 together.
> :biggrin:    fuckin houdini shit too :wow:
> :dunno: just saying.. cool story bro
> *


 nobody else wanna chime in :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 26 2011, 10:57 PM~20636776
> *nobody else wanna chime in :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 27 2011, 06:44 AM~20639350
> *:0
> *


 no comment?


----------



## Big Doe

brett said:


> no comment?


Yea.....let me borrow that 44" flange for a day :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

:dunno:


----------



## ADAM.LEGACY.C.C.CORTEZ

EXCELLENT JOB ON UR CADDY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM BARELY STARTIN MY RESTO ON AN 83 COUPE TOO


----------



## csbuckn

Hey y'all, I just bought this body tonight and have a couple questions. Mainly about the wiper delete mod and the brougham quarter windows. I have nowhere near the talent of him with body mods, I'm a racer that wanted a good body. Its here in MN waiting to go on my 84. At least it will go on the car in my signature. Anyways, I need wipers and quarter windows and, if I read correctly, the quarter window he welded in didnt work out correctly or something. Anybody know what he was talking about when he said the windows didnt sit correctly when he test fit them. I'm not hip to the differences in the brougham, coupe, fleetwood and de'elegance differences when it comes to the mods he made to the quarter windows. 

I see some people commenting about what sold to who. I have the body only(firewall back, no front clip). 

Let me know if you can help. Thanks, Sam


----------



## Lowridingmike

Damn shame.. all I can say is me an dmy buddy worked hard on your belly. lolz its welded up pretty solid!


----------



## csbuckn

Yea, I see a CRAZY amount of work went into this body. I have a sunroof for it also but it doesnt look as clean as the one pic't. It still looks super clean though. I'll get some pics up when its on it way here, probably be a couple weeks though.


----------



## JRO

Ive always wondered where this Lac has gone. I wish Billy would of finished it.


----------



## Low1981

I got the wide whitewalls off the zeniths for a bill before he moved.Good ass deal.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I KNEW I SEEN THE SHELL FOR SELL RECENTLY SOME WHERE FOR A DECENT PRICE


----------



## CORE

I wonder who has the frame :shocked:


----------



## csbuckn

The dude I bought it from has the frame. He used it and all the chrome suspension for his low. Its also here in the twin cities. Body in Minneapolis, frame in St. Paul.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## csbuckn

csbuckn said:


> The dude I bought it from has the frame. He used it and all the chrome suspension for his low. Its also here in the twin cities. Body in Minneapolis, frame in St. Paul.


I'm not 100% on that but I believe thats what he said.


----------



## csbuckn

I dont know if I'm allowed to post a link but here's a link to my build thread with this shell on another cadillac forum.
http://www.cadillacforums.com/forum...-1985/250857-84-coupe-deville-project-30.html


----------



## CORE

csbuckn said:


> The dude I bought it from has the frame. He used it and all the chrome suspension for his low. Its also here in the twin cities. Body in Minneapolis, frame in St. Paul.


:no:


----------



## csbuckn

Yea, I know. He told me the frame is in another state close by. I thought originally he told me it was under one of his lows.


----------



## csbuckn

My first time painting doesnt match the nice paintwork that the body has but its on the road.


----------



## csbuckn

Havent updated this in a while but here's the "pretty much" finished pruduct for now. Put a floor shifter in it with seats from a STS. Not saying its the fastest thing around but anybody in the twin cities wanna race this summer, I'll be around. Its got a built 500ci/th400 combo


----------



## 270RIDER

CORE said:


> I wonder who has the frame :shocked:


 lol damn homie, that's whats up


----------



## 270RIDER

brett said:


> and some things were sold twice or 3 times and everyone gets screwed, sold bunch of shit before the car went, then to make the deal go thru on the car included all the shit he sold to other people,,, etc etc.
> shady biz  im just guessing I know a few involved and put 2 & 2 together.
> :biggrin: fuckin houdini shit too :wow:
> :dunno: just saying.. cool story bro


(while your running your cocksucker on here since I been gone).. the rear end was gonna be sold separate, the buyer (ricky) also knew this, so fuck what you heard.. your just crying cause you sent me cash for the rearend that I ended up selling local..but at least i sent your money back to ya crybaby & you talk shit like you got robbed or something ..I sold it locally to avoid the high ass cost of shipping dipshit, so there eat a dick.. crybaby! im sure you would've done the same! but I did send your money back did I not?...& bein how you were acting like a little little bitch about the whole thing prior I really didn't feel bad about it..


----------



## JRO

:shocked:


----------

